# 9 1/2 Weeks....and not the Movie!



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok...we have 9 1/2 weeks left until June 12th! TNBF Natural BBIng Show in Houston

New journal, the other one is too darn long.  Can someone close that thing out??  Please?

Stats as of today:
quote:
           2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - *4/7*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - *134*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - *17*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - *3*
Subscap: 14 - 10 -  9 - *8*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - *7.5*
Pec: 10 -  7.5 - 7 - *3.5*
Abs: 14 - 9 -  7 - *5.5*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - *16*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - *25*
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - *21*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - *13.07*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - *17.5*
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - *116.5*

I'll post the diet in another post along with cardio.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

SMOKING progress Jodie!!!!  :bounce:  
Your going rock the stage woman!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - *25*


Does that mean you lost 17 inches in your quads?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Diet is still as follows:

Meal 1:  6 egg whites and 1/4 dry oats
Meal 2: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c. brown rice or sweet potato, 1c. green veggies
Meal 3: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c. sweet potato, 1c green veggies
Meal 4: 4 oz lean meat and 2c. green veggies
Meal 5: same as 4 or 5 egg white omelet with shrooms/onions
snacks are sf. jello, lettuce, salad (lettuce/tomatoe), sf pop sykles (sp sucks today).  
Water: roughly 5 to 6 liters per day, if not more, 1 diet coke, and crystal light...oh..we finally discovered sf. koolaid too.
Supps:  multi vita/mineral x2 day, calcium x2, Vita. e x2, B complex, EFA's, Glutamine x2 day, and something else I am forgetting.

Cardio:
AM crap:  40 mins on treadmill, varies according to mood.  sometimes incline of 10 at a pace of 3.2 to 3.5, also do intervals with running and walking.
PM Crap:  35 mins of stair stepper set at a 5 to 6 pace.

New Pics....sometime this week.  I'll try to add them to the beginning ones to show the differences.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope not Jill...I wouldn't have but a stick left.   Those should be mm I think.  he uses a body fat thing to pinch test stuff.  They are not in inches.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Silly me!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 7, 2004)

so when i left jodie at work the cheat foods were between snickerdoodles and yellow cake with chocolate frosting.....what was the final decision?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

It's ok Jillie!  I should have stated what they were.  Boy...I could see myself with no legs!  OMG...I would be in HEAVEN!!!

Jen....I am gonna try my best to do well!  I'm more concerned with holding the conditioning for a month to do the next show.  I've always giving myself several months between shows.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't decided Craigie.  I'm not wanting anything so far. 

Oh...Ya'll..Craig has dropped 30lbs since Jan.     I dunno what to do with a new Craigie pooh!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Your results are awesome!! Your gonna kick ass in your comp.!!    I checked out your gallery  , you've got a lot to be proud of!! I may have to copy your diet!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah...i am pretty happy with my results so far....it is hard at times but so worth it...i feel so much better now that i dropped the weight.

i haven't been craving anything today either...figures....now that i actually have permission to eat pizza, i don't want it...what the hell is wrong with me!

instead of a pizza pie i would like to eat some jodie pie...thats not a cheat food is it? (slapping the back of my own hand...bad craig..bad craig!)


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 7, 2004)

ok..off to study some more for my test...it is at 2:00

then NO MORE GROSS LAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
no more smelly bodies and cutting up dead people....sweet!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I swear..only sex on his brain.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Andrea...my diet is a cutting diet.  I gain weight back when I come off it.  It's not a maintaining type diet.  I just don't want someone to try it, loose, then get pissed off when it comes back.  You're more than welcome to use it, just keep in mind that it may come back.  I don't want anyone to think it is the crue all diet when a proper balanced diet may work alot better for the goal in mind.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

I am so PROUD OF You guys-- Craig & Jodie! Ya'll Make an awesome team!! I can see you too posing in a magazine together!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Craig would be making a silly face.  He always does.  LOL

Thank you Stac.  I'm kinda suprised as well.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Lets see some b4 and after pics of Craigie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll have to ask him if I can post some.  K?  He would get mad if I did that and didn't ask first.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

And you too sexy lady!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

Great work!!

How much did you weight in the pics in your gallery?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

NT.  Those were the ones from Sept.  a few days before a show, I was 117-119.

Jillie...I'll get some pics soon.  promise.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

I found my usb cable for my camera, Ill post some pics of a beach whale for ya all<-------me!  Ya right, Ill take a pic of my foot.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

How tall are you Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

5'2


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Jodie I am not suprised at all --- You and Craig have the willpower that it takes to prepare for a Competition


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Go Jodie Go Jodie! Yeah sometimes I wonder if I'm supposed to be a guy, I'm always horny too damnit


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> NT.  Those were the ones from Sept.  a few days before a show, I was 117-119.
> 
> Jillie...I'll get some pics soon.  promise.



Wow ... are you looking to be in the weight range for this upcoming show?

I am pretty excited about the missus thinking about doing a show.  I think it will help her focus on obtaining her goal.  Who knows, after Jill's visit tonight with Donna, she too may think about competing in a comp next year.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Its crossed my mind several times Nt, I put on muscle VERY easily, I have man arms already!!! I dont know if I have the dedication to the "diet" though


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

I put on muscle VERY easily too, it sucks I hate high reps but you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm sure Jodie can a test to this ... once you get into the habit of eating cleanly, then it almost becomes second nature.  If the missus can do it, you certainly can ... but like I said, you have to want to change ... not talk about it ... not put it off till another day, you have to want to change otherwise you won't.  Right Jodie?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

how did you gain so much LBM when you were cutting?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

NT..you are right about getting in the habit of eatting clean.  Once I set my mind to the goal, it is implanted in my head.  If I don't have my mind set on it, it is bad news.  I am like a lil eatting machine, eatting crap all the time and not doing any cardio at all!  I hate cardio, hate it with a passion, almost as much as I dislike mustard.  Off season you couldn't drag me on a piece of cardio equipement even if you had a gun to my head.  I'll lift, then head home or to the food store.  

NT...I think the MsNT should do a show!  They are tough, but a good goal to have.  I think Jillie should too!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Cat....I try and lift heavy even at the higher reps, plus the amount of protein I eat I think helps in gaining.  I don't usually loose a bunch of muscle even doing a buttload of cardio.  But then who knows...maybe Jon screwed up on his measurements.  If so, we'll know in two weeks.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

let's see what kind of motivation miss Jill comes in with tomorrow


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

What weight did you plan on coming in for the upcoming show?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

We are shooting for 120 or so. (or I am anyways).  I've put on more muscle from the last time I competed.  so if lbm is truly 116 add 5% to that, would put about 121/122ish.

Jillie...are ya gonna do one??????? huh huh huh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_   I dunno what to do with a new Craigie pooh!



You tellin' me you can't think of aaannnnnyyyyything???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ahhh, nice journal jodie.   I really like this.  Good Job.   Nice work too, your progress is awesome...


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

A show may be in future Jodie, I think it would be a good goal to strive for! We'll so after my appt tonight

My girlfriend dieted for 6 months for a show-she had a lot to lose, AND DIDNT CHEAT ONCE! Serioulsy, I was like, how the heck did you do that? She said she'd only be cheating herself, very true.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 7, 2004)

incredible Jodie !   i am speechless! I can't even begin to imagine what you will look like in another 9 weeks !!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

^ i can


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok...ya'll are gonna die on this one....

Cheat meal.

Pancakes no sryup
1 Mr. Goodbar (shared half with Craig)
and Tostito Corn Chips
cookies shortly.  only got a small bag of chips so half a batch. 

Yes...I will feel like shiot tomorrow.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

CHOCOLATEEEEEEE MMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ok...ya'll are gonna die on this one....
> 
> Cheat meal.
> ...



I could easily put you to shame there heh  

You sure this will be your last cheat???
i dunno 9 weeks is offly long time for a woman hehehe


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

maybe if we are lucky, one at 6 weeks.  But I dunno.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

OMG...I dunno if I want another one.  I'm miserable.  I'm not eatting cookies.  No room and too sweet.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

Leg Workout:


Leg Ext supersetted w/ laying leg curls
4x15@50, 80, 80, 40 single leg with 2 negs. 
4x15@30, 40, 40, 20 single leg with 2 negs.
bb Squats
3x15@95, 115, 135
ab and ad thingie for thighs supersetted together
3x25@60, 70,70     3x25@60, 70, 70
standing calf raises supersetted with backward lunges
3x20@180              3x15 each leg
2 sets of abs on hanging leg raise thing to each side & to the middle
2@20 weighted ab crunchs w/50

No cardio.  Will do in am for 40 mins.  and I think I am cheat fooded out.  ick.  Pancakes did me in.  The doggies have missed pancake Sunday, they were happy with their bisquick pancakes.  Craig had two bagels with salmon, no pancakes, he;ll be having ALL the cookies.  The smell and stink to me today.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2004)

Why no suryp with the pancakes?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought I wouldn't have any with them, but I did.  I do like them with just butter too.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ok...ya'll are gonna die on this one....
> 
> Cheat meal.
> ...



do you feel like p00p00 today?  

I lovepancakes!! but with jam on them!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jen..I actually feel pretty good.  Not too much added water!  
I got a Staind CD that I am gonna use for cardio this am.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> OMG...I dunno if I want another one.  I'm miserable.  I'm not eatting cookies.  No room and too sweet.




That's exactly how I felt the other day after mine.  My stomach hurt soooo bad, I think it was from all the sugar!!!

Good Morning- have a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Jodie....what song did you end up picking for your comp?  I don't know if I know.

Hope you're doing well this morning.........where are you????


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 8, 2004)

she is probably busy at work...she has to be on good behavior for the manager.....at least for a little while.

i'm sure she'll be on later....I am off to SAM'S club to buy us lots of chicken boobies and eggs...eating healthy is so much more expensive than eating crap......that sucks!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

awww eating healthy is SO expensive...but well worth it.  

Jodie your cheat sounds So yummmmy!
Did you make the cookies homemade??? (The Tollhouse reciepe?)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

you are so right doc......It is too expensive.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 8, 2004)

of course she made the cookies herself!

once you have tasted jodie's cookies, the store bought kind just don't cut it anymore!

suprisingly, both of us looked great this morning....not as much water retention as i expected....but NO MORE CHEATS FOR A WHILE!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm swamped at work.  Manager is on a roll!  Be back later.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fit...I still haven't decided on a song yet!   I need to get off my rear and do that  soon!   Anymore ideas?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

there you are!!! did ya do ur cardio this morning? you were up early again!!  

hmm ideas... lets see. I suck! let me think about this one. you need something upbeat-get the crowed into it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

What about that new song by Eminem...I don't know the name of it, something about "the girls don't know the name of his band, but there all up on him  like they wanna hold his hand...."  It's funny, but it might be a little too fast for your needs.   

I'll keep thinking though


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

BTW, when do you need to have your routine down???  Shouldn't you already have that locked in????

 I don't know jack about these things!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

I should Fit....But I haven't done that yet either.  LOL   I was working too  much.  I'm off the next three weekdns so we can work with Floyd more.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

We did 40 mins cardio Jen!  I'm subing my sweet potato for  Tostitos today (bad idea!)

13 chips is a serving, 140 calories, 7 g fat, 18 carb, 0 sugar, 2 protein.  Should have thrown these away this am.  Took the rest of the cookies to the gym this am.  I didn't have any of those.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

OMG what a substitute! hahahaha 
at least you is only ONE serving!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Umm...no, I had the rest of the bag.   Probably 5 servings


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

I threw the rest of what was left in the trash.  I can't eat it now.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

YOU SILLYWOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!  
what are we gonna do with you!!! haha


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

I dunno   Only thing that would totally kill me would be the amount of salt in them.  Still time to work them off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my gosh Jodie, do I have to call you and  at you?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

no.   I threw the rest of them in the trash.   There isn't anymore bad stuff in the apt.  Promise.  Scouts Honor.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

My Hottie


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

dang your hottie is lookin hot!!  
lean mean buff Jodie lovin machine! haha


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

gawdalmighty
mr chiro is lookin buffed and cuttttttt


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

Craigie poo looks wicked!!! Wow has he leaned out!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

uuuuuuhhhhhh!!!!!!

(okay, okay -- I'll close the mouth.....geeeez)


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 8, 2004)

thanks for the comments everyone....I am tryin hard....it's been so long since i competed that i forgot if i actually had any muscle under all that fat i seemed to have collected...glad it's going away....that is one thing i sure as hell won't miss!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Craig you look so lean & great!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 8, 2004)

thank you so much....ya'll made my day!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh...Baby..I posted your pic.  I wanted to do the one of your quads and stuff....but I have to do some editing on it.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Jodie & Craig-- hope you have a great weekend..and have fun at the beach!!
Happy Easter!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Should be fun if it doesn't rain.  I have to work Sat., then 3 days off.

Happy Easter to you as well Stacey!


----------



## jstar (Apr 8, 2004)

Jodieeeee!!!!!!!

you are smoking girl! mmm enjoy your cheats, you deserve em. and craig - way to go - both of you are looking super


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jstar...I wasn't suppose to have the chips today.  It's totally thrown me off the rest of the day.  Dang ships.

Thank you for the nice comments!  How are you coming on yours?  You're doing one this month right?


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Should be fun if it doesn't rain.  I have to work Sat., then 3 days off.


Weird me too!!! I dont know what Im gonna do with myself for 3 days off!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Craig u look great!

Jodie U just reminded me that there's girl scout cookies somewhere in the house..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thin Mints?  Those are my fav!  I'd eat the whole box!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Jodie U just reminded me that there's girl scout cookies somewhere in the house..





If you ate them, I'm showing up at your front door tomorrow!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I didn't eat none.. but I had a slew of other bad foods today.  What's wrong with me?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Arm workout:

4x15 dips supersetted w/ 4x15 kickbacks@15,15,20,20
4x15 v-bar pushdowns@30,40,40,40(8)d.s to 30(7)
3x15 overhead rope ext @ 20,30,30
4x15 bi-curls@10, 15,25(12), 25(12)
4x15 Hammer curls@15, 20, 25,25
3x21-   21'2 @40

35 mins cardio on starimaster set on pike peak at a level 5.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, sorry to jakk you in someone else's journal....but when some little bitty 4 foot 10 inch girl shows up and jakks you totally up....don't go crying to anyone else!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

With me Greekie, if I have foods that are ready to eat, it makes the temptation greater.  If it is something I have to actually cook it takes the appeal away.  I'm lazy.  I don't like to cook unless I have too.  I nuke most of our stuff except the meats.  Plus I just don't buy things we can not have.  I try to read the labels and see what the content is on things before purchasing the items.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm waiting


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Me too...I wanna watch!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Jodie, I am lazy when it comes to cooking too.  I ALMOST stopped at 7-11 before for a bag of dried fruit trail mix, but I KNEW I'd finish all of it, so I actually said out loud to myself "Keep going Vivian Keep going Vivian" However earlier today (at the dining hall) I had cereal and chocolate.  And just before I had more cereal, some pringles, and sf hersheys. 

I really envy your dedication and ability to stay so focused.  I had no idea you used to be a size 13.  But I think the fact that you've pretty much always been happy with yourself plays a big role.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

I could dig up some pics to prove it.  I was big big.  and weighed what I do now.

I think being happy with yourself plays a big part.  Too much we see all these twiggy chicks on tv, magazine, etc.  I mean seriously...who in their right mind is that skinny?  I wouldn't want to look like a bone or a twig.  Media has us all brainwashed that we should all wear a size zero.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

This was 2001..and yes, that is a very large beer!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2004)

If you think that is big I must be huge! 

Show some more supposed 'big' pics!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

You dont look big at all in that pic, def not size 13.  I used to be a 13..altho some of my clothes still are..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Jan. 2002 about 2 months before I started training for any shows.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Trust me....my ass was a 13.  I gain all my weight in my rear.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 8, 2004)

Tahoe...1999   look at the legs....HUGE


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

My legs and my ass are my hardest to get to shrink!! My stomach,  no matter how much I gain, stays pretty flat, it's my ghetto  I hate!! Any pointers???

You were still beautiful though- in all your pictures!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Squat, Squat, Squat, Squat, Squat......I have a ghetto booty too..........not any mooorrreeee!!!!


My assistant is here today and I'll get some pics in just a few.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

JODIEBOLOGNIE!!! dont you ever call yourself fat again from those pics!!  you were and still are sooo beautiful!!  

ughh the gaining easy in the booty is all those LUCKY female genes!    

Tam- I agree, squating does wonders!!  
ohhhhhhhhhhhh pics! cant wait! Im a pic-a-holic!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

I have one I am gonna post from this Feb.  It will show you I get a butt!

I don't squat much, I do more lunges and leg presses.  Also running will change the shape of the legs.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

This was Feb. 14th of this year.  Proof I get chuncky!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 9, 2004)

hmm....feb 14th..valantines day...you felt chunky...and yet what were you getting ready for...was it dinner ..at Morton's..dessert...hmmm....thats right,i forgot...calories dont count on holidays and birthdays.

baby...you never looked as BIG as you think you did....always looked pretty damn hot to me...but now that you have lost a bit it is too much for me...i can't stop looking at your butt...damn that thing is fine!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Craig and Me.  Same night Feb. 14th.  Notice the fat faces?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you sweetie.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 9, 2004)

man...my cheeks were fat in that pic!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 9, 2004)

hmmm...notice we are both wearing black....is that for the "slimming effect" since we both thought we were lard asses?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Today..I am having bad hair day!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

I had on Navy Blue....Couldn't fit in any of my cute clothes.  Was too large.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

you look so cute in your pic today! I luuuuuv your armies!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

bad hair day today?  you havent seen MY hair!!! dang woman you are veyr beautiful!!! !  Craigy is a lucky man! 
and NEITHER of you looked fat to me!! ya'll (hehe) are too hard on yourself!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

JOdie, I put another pic in my journal


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Fit you look great in the pic.  Your coming along nicely!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Awww thanx Jodie,.....one day I'll look as great as you do!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

JOdie, you aren't having a bad hair day....you look so good in that pic


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

You already do Chickie!   

Tamtam...go to Jstar's journal, look at those suits...tell me what you think of the black two piece undecorated one with the scoop style bottoms in royal ( I don't like the green).  Bonnie hasn't gotten back with  me yet.  I'm beginning to wonder what's up with her.  Kinda disappointed she hasn't called back.  I have to have a plain suit, no decorations.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

I really like that Jodie.....are you thinking about going with that one?   I think it would look good on you!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm thinking of it.  I don't need any more figure suits.  Have several of those already.  This would be for the bbing one for prejudging.  Then in the evening, if they allow, I could wear my purple rhinestone one that I have already.  

I've called them at bodytech, but being Good Friday, may not hear from them until Monday.  I need to know how their sizes run.  I measured my purple suit, it's 12 inchs across the front of the bottoms, from side to side without stretching.  I'm thinking I need one the same size inthe bottoms.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Notice the fat faces?


Zip it, woman!
you look great!
What a great day!
I log in real quick, and see that some of te best looking women on the site are posting away hot pics of them selves! 
..and my day can only get better...gonan take the gf to her condo this weekend for a last day on the slopes for the season and some hot tubbin' and margaritas. So, ladies..I thank you..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

you're welcome burner!   You guys have a great time at the condo!

and thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2004)

Post some more pics!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

wow
hotstuff jodieeieieieieie


----------



## Paynne (Apr 9, 2004)

I just looked at your stat changes in the first 6 weeks.  It looks like you've found what works for you because it looks pretty amazing.  Looking at the diet I don't see any fats.  Are you taking any fish or flax? Whatever you're doing I should try it 

BTW you're smokin in ALL the pix!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

oh, Jodie
i just remembered i got a question for you


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

I do take my EFA's.  Craig laughs at me when I swallow about 10 different things all at once.

Thank you for the nice comments!   We'll try to update the pics this weekend.


----------



## jstar (Apr 9, 2004)

Jodie - That would look great on you! I have the swatches right here, too bad no green though. The dark purple is nice too. And she sent me a bunch of fluorescents...neon green, electric blue and hot pink.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

Jodie and Craigie u look sooo good! Jodie you never looked fat!!!

Maybe you can buy some glue on or sew on decorations from Rag Shop or something for your suit???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Jstar...I have to use the plain stuff for bbing.  None of the pretty fabrics.    They do not allow any decorations on the pre judging suits.  If I can have them in the pm, I'll use my purple suit.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you Greekie.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

nevermind then...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

what is the question Cat?  I didn't see your post.  sorry.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Jodie~ Hey honeypie!!!!
I was wondering..those pills you sent me in the mail...can I take Two at a time?? Or just one?? I have been meaning to ask ya that. Thanks!!

I think its gonna be cold & rainy on easter sunday.. hope not though so ya'll can enjoy your day at the beach. Its suppose to be in the 60s.. Thunderstorms tomorrow evening & Sunday...sucks.

I hope you have a wonderful Easter weekend!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Jodie--- Love all the pictures!! I think you are So beautiful!! And you definatly do NOT look Fat!!! AWESOME PICTURES! You are SOOO PRETTTTY

Man what kind of camera do you have?? I want to put my progress pics up!! My mom said to me today she could see my abs--and that my arm muscles look awesome.  I wanna share with you!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> what is the question Cat?  I didn't see your post.  sorry.



alright my question was this:

Your stats show that you actually gained mass on your cut
and you said that its b/c of your heavy lifting...

well what i wanna know is this:
What happens when you bulk?
i  dont get it

Were you bulking b4 you gained all of that mass?

I dont see how you could have gained more muscle on the cut then b4 then....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Cat...I don't really do a bulking.  I just shit eat when I come off dieting.  I don't do cardio or anything like that.  I still lift, but not as intense as when I am getting ready for something plus I don't eat properly when I am off as compared to eatting 5 to 6 meals when getting ready.  We are gonna wait the next two weeks to be sure that those are solid gains in LBM.  Jon is usually very consitant in his measurements so I am hoping they are true gains.  I can go back to March of 2002 with my progress with him.  I also think that eatting whole foods other than protein shakes and keeping the protein amounts high would be an added benefit in gaining the LBM.  I haven't had a protein shake since we began this time.  I am not allowed to have them.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Stacey..yes you can take two.  But no more than the two.  They are Hydrocod/apap 7.5\750  basically vicodin es genrics.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

I want BOULDER SHOULDERSsssssssssssssssss.

Tonight's shoulder stuff.  

4x15 presses supersetted w/ 1/4 laterals  (4x15)
20,30,30,35                            20, 20, 20,20
3x15 full laterals supersetted w/ 3x15 candlesticks
15,15,15           15,15,15   (we couldn't make up our minds what we wanted to do, so resorted back to this)
3x15  Reverse pec dec
40,50,50(13)


35 mins cardio on intervals on a 5 stairmasterhell thing


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cat...I don't really do a bulking.  I just shit eat when I come off dieting.  I don't do cardio or anything like that.  I still lift, but not as intense as when I am getting ready for something plus I don't eat properly when I am off as compared to eatting 5 to 6 meals when getting ready.  We are gonna wait the next two weeks to be sure that those are solid gains in LBM.  Jon is usually very consitant in his measurements so I am hoping they are true gains.  I can go back to March of 2002 with my progress with him.  I also think that eatting whole foods other than protein shakes and keeping the protein amounts high would be an added benefit in gaining the LBM.  I haven't had a protein shake since we began this time.  I am not allowed to have them.




"Oooooh....that explain evwething"


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

K...ask away if you have more questions.  I can only answer with things that have worked for me.  I dunno about alot of other stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

This am, we did 20 mins on the recumbent and 20 on the elliptical.  I was getting bored silly with the treadmill and need a lil change.  This afternoon, after work, I'll go back and do my 35 mins on the stairmaster and then tan.

Last night for dinner we had sirloin steak and salad!  I ate way over my 4 oz.   It was too yummy to have only 4 oz.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

4oz steak is tiny!! 4oz is tiny with any meat I swear!! 
you should have seen me eat FIVE salmon steaks at once over the holidays!  I was a born carnivore! hahaha

dang thats alota cardio going on!!   I feel for ya woman!


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

I love doing shoulders, I think they are probably my best body part!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

I've managed to bring my shoulders out alot from the past year.  It's one of the parts I try to hit hard so they will grow!  If you have nice shoulders with caps, it balances you out more and adds to the X shape for bbing.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

My back is wide, and my shoulders are a nice size, so it makes my waist look smaller, when its really not !!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

That's the idea!   My waist never gets small.  I swear it is stuck at 27 to 28.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Dumbazz me nuked my fish too long, now its hard.  Plus melted the plastic plate I had it on.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

Silly girl!!!! What kind of fish do you eat? ARe you still gonna eat the overcooked fish?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> That's the idea!   My waist never gets small.  I swear it is stuck at 27 to 28.


That is my same issue as well.  27-28" waist.  It's just thick naturally.  Making your shoulders and back wider makes such an improvment on the appearance of a smaller waist.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

I still ate it.  I had too, didn't bring any extra meat to work.  Usually have orange roughy or Tilapia.  This was I think Pollock?  It was alright.  Kinda rubberie.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't you hate it too Jodi?  Pisses me off!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

It sucks  

Low rise jeans - that's the key


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

I bought new 'fat' jeans today...all of my jeans are too snug on me ! Jean shopping is worse than bathing suit shopping IMO!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

I HATE JEANS SHOPPING!!!!!!!

I hate any shopping tho  Nothing fits right


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't mind shopping for jeans.  I love jean shopping actually.     I know where I can get jeans that fit right though and American Eagle is the best place for me to buy jeans.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

American eagles jeans are WAY to low rise for me, unless I wanna show off my butt crack!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmm...I might have to check out the American eagle jeans.  I don't wear jeans often enough due to having to wear certain things for work.  When I do, I usually get hip huggers.  Love those damn things!  Today I have on a pair of tan Capri's that are low waisted.  I'm rebeling at work today.  I get so sick of wearing Black Casual Corner Career Wear shit.  It's so friggin boring!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> American eagles jeans are WAY to low rise for me, unless I wanna show off my butt crack!



 Let me seeee that thoooonnngggg!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

IM WEARING AMERICAN EAGLE JEANS RIGHT NOW!!!!  
LOVE LOVE them!!!  
some are kinda low though- like ya said Viv- thong revealing,but thats ok!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

American Eagle are the best because they fit more towards the BB frame IMO.  And that goes for women and mens.  I don't buy anything but low rise   They fit perfect in the hips and legs.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Which onea are they on the website??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree Jodi!! AE jeans are wonderful- Ive been buying them for years!! ok-like ummm 4 years. haha Im still just a young pup! I own 4 pair!!  

Jodie- any low rise ones really. pick a style!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Hell...guess I will have to go to the mall to try some on.  I hate the mall.  The Cinnabon place is torture.  Can smell it a mile away.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Top pic was 3/05/04.  Bottom I just did.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont see anything??????


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

Paint just comes up?????


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

hmmm..ok.  let me see if I can fix it


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Better?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

OMG JODIEBOLONGIE!!!!!!!!!!!! your back ROCKS!!!!!!    DANG I want it!!! way to go!! reallyyyyyyyyy leaning down!! your abbies are really coming in too!!!  

looks like youve been getting lotsa tanning too!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Same time frame as above 3/5 to 4/10.

And No Cat....I will not turn around.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Jenjen...I've only tanned about 3 times.  The lotion I use is the bomb!  Works wonders!  

My back is coming along well.  I noticed the Xmas tree starting to pop out a lil more.

So they pics did come up?  I have red spots from one of the spices I had just had on my chicken or in my salad dressing.  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

Excellent progress Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you Jodi!  I'm looking forward to seeing you when you start for that Nov. show!  


Oh....I got my suit ordered today.  Never did hear back from Bonnie, so I went with Jstar's person.  Went with the royal blue since their green was ugly.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jenjen...I've only tanned about 3 times.  The lotion I use is the bomb!  Works wonders!
> 
> My back is coming along well.  I noticed the Xmas tree starting to pop out a lil more.
> ...




what kind of lotion are you using?? 
heck I tan once and am golden brown!  Daddys good genes! lol 

your right the Xmas tree is rockin already!! I cant wait to see you comp ready!! man still 9 weeks!!! smokin!! 

they showed up for me?  
what do you mean those red spots?? on your back??? allergy?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

I react to some spices.  Never been tested to figure out which ones.  I still eat them anyways.  I figure, hell, if I'm not itching or having hives, I can deal with red splotches for 20 mins.  

I use this stuff from Body Invest, it's called Firestorm.  Has a tingle factor to it, so you come out cherry red and kind itchy, but its the best stuff to get dark!  and its cheap!  Like $11 a bottle or so.  This place has great prices!  http://www.lewiestanning.com/cgi-bi...duct=204&category=Body_Invest&exact_match=yes


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

AMAZING PICS! (as always...  )


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you Jillie


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thank you Jodi!  I'm looking forward to seeing you when you start for that Nov. show!


Thanks, I'll be taking pics soon but I have a long way to go.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

ah...we all start somewhere.    you know that the more times we do this, the better we look each time.  Or so my trainer always tells me.  He could be full of BS too!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

We are out the door to do cardio!   Everyone enjoy your Easter!   Someone eat good foods for me and a choc. covered marshmellow bunny!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

Poor poor Jodie!!  Happy Easter woman!!!! stay out of the candy!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

JODIE! u can def see more muscle in your back! u look soooo good!


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2004)

Im with Aj, stay clear from the bad stuff today! Not even a bunny ear or bunny butt!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

I know...no bunnies for us.   Ya know what is funny...we were sitting on the recumbent bike at the gym this am, trying to figure a way to have 1 choc marshmellow bunny(for me) and a reese egg for Craig.  Even had thoughts of going across the street to Eckerd's to get one.  But talked ourselves out of it.  I even said, "well, we could buy them, stick them in the back of the closet and have them in June."  Craig's response...wait till after today, they will all be on sale!  I swear...no help from him!   
I think I will just make those little egg things that are egg whites that you beat to death with the mixer then bake, maybe add a lil cocoa powder to them for flavor.

Thank you Greeky!  as I lean out, the muscles look bigger.  They were there before, just way under my backfat.  It's funny...people will ask me if I am getting bigger, I'm like...um, no, I'm losing weight and only makes me look bigger because of the leaning out and you can see the muscle.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 11, 2004)

if we buy bunnies...we WILL eat bunnies...this is a bunny free zone....damn bunnies!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> if we buy bunnies...we WILL eat bunnies...this is a bunny free zone....damn bunnies!



LOL!!!!  

That's true. the closet is not a safe place for those bunnies!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

Safe place for my Bunnies.  Just not Craig's bunnies.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

you two have got to be the funniest lovepups I know!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

We are a sad pair....Shopping at walmart.  Went down the Easter Isle...read the back of every damn package of candy!  Did you know they had "low carb" marshmellow choc covered bunnies?   

Get this...their "low carb" was 47g of carbs!   Ya know me...I think low carb is like 2g.  Someone has been lying to me!      

Then we had to wait in the checkout line for 30 mins AGIAN!  Second time this week...so gave us MORE time to read all the little grab you at the checkout isle foods they have.

Oh.....sweet potatoes were on sale for 2lbs for $1!   I think that was the only pleasant experience at Wallieworld today.

How's everyones Easter???   Easter colored eggies?  Ham?  Mashed potatoes???  Lots of Choc?   any stuffed bunnies from sweeties?  Oh...what about live bunnies??? anyone anyone?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

My Gram sent me a package of marshmellow bunnie peeps.  Does that count?  She even pokes holes in the package before she shipped them because she knows I like them stale


----------



## atherjen (Apr 11, 2004)

doesnt feel like Easter to me?? just a day when EVEYRTHING IS CLOSED!!!  at least the gym was open, but Im running low on some foods, need eggs for tomarrow! lol  

thats a good buy on sweet taters!!! 
you goons are desperate for chocolate today eh!!   NONE FOR YOU!!!!!!! 

47g- low carb?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

thats too funny jodi! stale bunnies!

i finished off the easter bunny i was workin on yesterday, no more! and all out easter eggs are red, thats the only color we use in my house out of tradition. 

did the "low carb" bunnies have sugar alcohols?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> My Gram sent me a package of marshmellow bunnie peeps.  Does that count?  She even pokes holes in the package before she shipped them because she knows I like them stale



Stale Peeps?  hmm...  well...as long as you enjoyed them like that it counts!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

Greekie...that "low carb" bunny was all sugar alcohols.  maltitol, whatever that is....that 47g. scared me away!

Jenjen...Your right, it doesn't feel like Easter.  Seems like another day.  Just that today is rainy and kinda cold.  Was not good beach weather.  My Mom called, said I needed to start going to Church.  I kinda told her, I would go when she decides to go, which won't be anytime soon.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 11, 2004)

47g of maltitol.. they should put those bunnies next to the ex-lax


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stale Peeps?  hmm...  well...as long as you enjoyed them like that it counts!


Oh, come on.  I can't be the only one that likes stale peeps.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

Can't say I have had peeps since I was little.  Now my Mom...she loves the things.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 11, 2004)

35 min pm cardio on rolling hills at a 5 on the stairmaster tonight.

Pulled out my carbs on meals 2 and 3 today.  Just wanted to do something different.  Probably add one back in tomorrow and leave one out.   Upped the protein on the meals all day and had 2c. veggies with each.

Tomorrow should be fun, my Mom is coming to visit.  She'll try to drag me to every thrift store here in Houston.  Guess I'll go kicking and screaming the whole time.  I hate doing that stuff.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I love thrift stores. like vintage clothes n stuff!!!   Im weirdo though! 
guhh *hugs* why do you torture yourself so , removing those carbs!  hehe just one day though!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! How was your Easter?? Hopefully great! The weather down here was horrible huh?!! I was In Burton, Texas.. (8 miles from Brenham) It was very bad there..but I heard worse here!!

Your pictures look great.. Your back looks awesome girl!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

OH MY GAWWWD Jodie.....I can't believe the amazing progress.....your back is amazing, and I can't believe how amazing your arms and shoulders look.......------******AMAZING


Can I say Amazing anymore amazing times????


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

I hope not Tam...makes me think of those Bachelor shows were amazing is all they can say!

Hope everyone is well today!  Been out to thrift stores with my Mom, sister, her kids and Craig today.  They've left to go back home, so some piece and quiet before we go back to the gym to lift and do cardio.

Today was low carb day #2(right around 50 for the day), bit us in the ass about 2 hours ago.  We stopped and got turkey and a baked potato so I could see straight again.  Craig gets a short fuse, thought he was gonna come unglued at some azzhole that honked their horn at him.  Did ya'll know that BBQ food places aren't so bad when you get their turkey then a plain baked spud!  It was a HUGE spud.  I could have had 4 meals off the thing!  Brought half of it home for tomorrow.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I always have to rumage throught all the sweet taters at the grocery store because they the size of footballs I swear!! 

sounds like you two need them taters awful bad!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

We did Jen...it was a HUGE white one too!   Wasn't even a sweet one.  LOL   I do buy those huge football size ones at the food store, nuke them in cut up chucnks so they don't take so long.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

I know...isn't that funny??

What did you buy?  I thought about leaving earlier to go do some cardio, hubby is home sleeping, but it's almost 5 and I really don't wanna go to the gym right now.    Although in all honesty, I probably should, I only did 15 minutes this morning and then abs after my leg workout!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a few things to put on ebay.  My sister told me to get a few larger size ladies clothes.  Nothing for myself.

Go to the gym Tam!   LOL.   We have to go do chest tonight, but its the workout with all the mountain climbers and walking lunges in it.   It's so cold out I have to wear layers to the gym.  ick!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey girlie---brrr it is cold..stay warm!!! I hate wearing layers to the gym too. I think I'm working out at my home tonight!

Hope your having a great workout!

What bbq place did you guys go to? Man I bet you were HUNGRY!!! Thats Funny about Craig!! 

At least your mom didn't drag u to Garage Sales..my mom use to do that to me. Ugg!

Take care girlie!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

you Texans dont know COLD weather!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

huh????  we know cold for us!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2004)

....i'm late on this but i have to say that you're making really excellent progress!    the fat is dropping off and the muscles are definitely there.  

your back looks really good.  congrats on all you've done so far.  the improvement since March is huge!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Tell Craig that the easter candy was on sale at wallymart today, and that I had some for him! (and a bite for you too sweet cheeks!)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Stacey...if my Mom would have came over on a weekend, she would have tried to drag us to yard sales.  ick.  The bbq place was Pappa's BBQ.   I love their chef salads.  I just ask for no cheese, dressing.  They are priced great for how big they are!  Today we just got turkey and a spud, no salad.

Jenjen....it's cold for us!   It was in the 80's last week, now its in the 40/50's.  brrrrrr.....

Andrea...thank you!  so far I am pleased with the way things are going, still somewhat concerned with the weight staying up.  But we'll see next week when we see Jon.  I haven't weighed since this past Wed.  Maybe I'll do that in the morning.

Jillie....what kind of Easter goodies did we have?   I hope I had more than one!  Just none of Jodi's stale peeps.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds Yummy Jodie!! I have never been there!!

Yes This is So Cold.  I like it in the 70s!!! Tomorrow should be real nice though!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Tonight's chest workout

4x15 flat bench db presses
30,35,45,45
4x15 Flat db flyes
30,30,40,40
4x15 Incline cybex press with 20 walking lunges
40,60,80, 70
1x15 Cybex Flyes (I'm too short for this machine!)
40

35 mins cardio on stairmaster @5 rolling hill


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll still be off tomorrow.  Have a hair appt at 10, then not sure what I will do the rest of the afternoon.  I know cardio and lifting will be around 4 or 5ish.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hiya!
well...3 pages later....we DID have a great time @ the condo!
It snowed the night before, so we went skiing / 'boarding. The snow was pretty good, no lines whatsoever and wore ourselves out by 2pm.
We got home, I made drinks and slipped into the hot tub until we were all wrinkly!
After a short nap, I made some of the ost amazing steaks I have yet to grill...and realxed to watch movies...good weekend.
Saw the new pics. Very nice! See good definitiion!

Keep it up!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Those steaks are making me jealous!   They sound yummy!

Our weekend was mostly rain, so really nothing fun to do.  

Hmm...wrinkly, wouldn't take me long!  cuz I'm getting so friggin old!  Bahahahahaha   Glad you guys had a great time!   Where are the pics????  we want to see!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

no pics this time. Maybe in a couple days when I am of. I can get the pics of our last trip resized and posted.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

I still have pics from our December trip to Cozumel to post..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I always notice women who compete look so much younger than they are and I still cant figure out why.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

My Mom doesn't look her age either.  When I was 16, I look older, then when I get older, I look younger.  Guess it isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Lucky you off tomorrow!! It should be a nice day!!

Kay I'm taking a bubble bath & going to bed soon!

Night Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 12, 2004)

Good night Stacey!   Sleep well!  and have good dreams!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

g'night, stace!


----------



## Jill (Apr 12, 2004)

Jodie-I read that older women (not saying you are old AT ALL ) build muscle easier cause there muscles are more mature or something like that. You think thats true?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Aww thank you Burner & Jodie!!

Jodie- I will, I just took two of the pills you sent me..I have had really really bad cramps today & tonight!!!! The bath helped some though. 

Jill I have heard that too. Also I think women who workout- lift weights stay younger looking!!
Good Night!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

u r still here? go to bed, young lady!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 12, 2004)

Jill...usually when someone refers to a more "mature" muscle they just mean one that has been trained for a long time....so anyone who has been seriously lifting for  about 6 or more years will have a level of muscle maturity.

Basically it is a certain tone and thickness, a certain look that only comes with years of training...usually it is hard to see unless a person is really lean and you know what to look for.

I'm not sure if "older" women have an easier time putting on muscle...estrogen does decline over time which may lead to more muscle....that is an interesting question.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

heheehe Now I'm going!! Cody has gone out to potty and I'm signing offfffffff.... Having a computer at home now is Addicting!!!Lordy!! 

awww good to know DrChiro. You are So Smart


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> heheehe Now I'm going!! Cody has gone out to potty and I'm signing offfffffff.... Having a computer at home now is Addicting!!!Lordy!!
> 
> awww good to know DrChiro. You are So Smart


yeah..it's kinda sad...it's bad enough..I am on here for 12 hours at a time...(and get paid for it) then I go home and get on my pc at home....

How is the pochie doing? He's getting pretty big?
Was cute. Kristen got out of bed to start her aerobis..I, of course...rolled over..

Zoe, her German Sheppard jumped up on the bed and layed down beside me....until it was time to eat.....then she was gone in a flash!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

This am.  35 mins cardio.   25 on the treadmill, 10 on the bike.  
Diet will be lower card again,  but spaced out a lil different.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

fun fun cardio!!! 
another low carb day??  fill up on your veggies miss! 


you know- on my dads side of the family we look much younger then we are. my sister is 31 and looks about 24 and Im 19 and people tell me I look 15/16.    I guess when Im 60 it might pay off.. grr


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm eatting 2 cups of veggies with each meal.  I feel like a veggie!
What I am gonna do is take my 1/2c. sweet potatoes and split it between meals 2 and 3.  So I will only be down 20 to 30 carbs total for the day.

Don't stress the looking young thing!  You'll be alright!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> you know- on my dads side of the family we look much younger then we are. my sister is 31 and looks about 24 and Im 19 and people tell me I look 15/16.    I guess when Im 60 it might pay off.. grr



I get ID'ed regularly at the clubs ... I'm 37 and there are times when bouncers/doormen don't think I'm old enough ... 

I always bet a drink that I'm old enough to be their dads ... and usually they take me up on it.  Not a bad way to start a party night off - with a free drink.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Jodie.   How are ya honey?  Lookin' good!!!   Hey, did you pick a song yet?   Are your ears burning?  I was talking to Victor about you and how wonderful you're looking and how lean you're getting.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Hey Jodie.   How are ya honey?  Lookin' good!!!   Hey, did you pick a song yet?   Are your ears burning?  I was talking to Victor about you and how wonderful you're looking and how lean you're getting.



I haven't picked it yet.  I need to do that by this weekend.  Or I will not have the routine down in time.  Only 8 short weeks to go.  Half way there!

I don't think my ears were burning too bad.  They didn't look red when I came back from tanning.   That's sweet of you to tell Victor.  I'm beginning to think my legs will never get lean enough and I am so sick of friggen cardio.  Plus I want a big fat 1/2 lb cheeseburger with ketchup, pickles and homemade french fries from Fuddrucker's.  Oh...can't forget the HUGEEEEE glass of icetea! I'm jonesing for bread today.  I could eat a whole loaf of hot french bread from the food store at this moment.

Hope you decided on what to have for dindin.   We are having.....Get this......Ya ready??


CHICKEN AND VEGGIES!!!  I do have a big plate of sweet potatoes in the micro nuking for the week.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

thats unique Jodie!!   

dont think of all those goodie foods that your craving! think of how juicy and yumm that cluck cluck and veggiemistirs will be!  

and no fear- those legs will come in! you still got lotsa time! remember they did before and they are always the last!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tonight's Back workout
One arm db rows
4x15@35, 50, 50, 50
Close grip bb row
4x15@70, 90, 90, 90
Shrugs
3x15@185,185,235
Reverse grip seated rows
3X15@50, 80,80
Assisted Chins
3x15@bodyweight
Hypers
3x15 w/25lbs

35 mins cardio.  25 on stairmaster at a 5 on intervals, 10 mins on stationary bike, with seat set low on a level 9.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Chicken and lettuce with tomato and cuccumbers...the staple of my diet.  Oh...and Pace Salsa.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Mya - Why you gotta look so good?

umm..remind us again what kind of song/beat/etc u r looking for?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL...something a klutzie white chick can move too.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> This am.  35 mins cardio.   25 on the treadmill, 10 on the bike.
> Diet will be lower card again,  but spaced out a lil different.


do some for me, eh?
I was actuyally looking forward to doing some running tonight...I packed my sweats a t-shirt and a light jacket...could t find my dam shoes! It is nice outside too! Was going to be a nice night...dam!
I get to go to the store and buy some new ones tomorrow...

hiya, jbl!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

My gosh time flies!! 8 Weeks!! But look at it this way-- 8 weeks till us girls all meet up and hang out..and of course see Jodie ROCK THE HOUSE!!!!   

YuM Yum.. I had Chicken & green beans for dinner


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was bad...very very bad!   Craig made me do it.  Umm...the day would have been good...until he wanted Little Debbie snack cakes.  Yuck.  He brought me marshmellows and rice krispy cereal......I ate HALF the pan of rice krispy treats.  Guess I made up for Easter.  Ah well...cardio for 45 in the am and another low carb day since today did not seem to be one.  Shiot happens, tomrrow is another day.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

RKTs aren't  THAT bad, are they? or..are you getting ready for a comp?
if it makes you feel any better...the long eared buny Krisnten got me for Easter..his ears were not nibbled on at all today...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Getting ready for a comp Burner, 8 weeks out.   And those RKT's are not on the menu.   Aww...eat the damn bunny!  make us feel better.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

oh..I will eat said bunny...she doesn't stand a chance....but will take time....
Consider me your junk food eating evil half..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

ok...the dates on the following pics are as follows
3/5, 3/14, 3/21,4/7, 4/13 (after the RKT's)  My tummy hurt in the last ones.  too many RKT's.
I tried to keep the images close is poses.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

I would say I would share Craig's little debbie cakes...but he ate the whole box.


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

Fuck you look good, I am jealous. I guess I cant be jealous when Im the one making pb cookies! They are for Steves work. I didnt even taste the batter (ya right)

BTW, why dont you have crystal light iced tea??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ok...the dates on the following pics are as follows
> 3/5, 3/14, 3/21,4/7, 4/13 (after the RKT's)  My tummy hurt in the last ones.  too many RKT's.
> I tried to keep the images close is poses.


very hubba hubba!
I like the one with yo in the white top and ball cap, with teh 'touch down!' pose!

Nice musculature!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey honey.. I think u needed that treat..now you won't want a cheat for awhile. Don't feel bad girl-- you will burn it off in the morning. I had a chocolate eggie bitesize just now! (and I'm wanting to be able to do a photoshoot next month-ugg)

Dang it..the pics are blurry on my computer(they always are) So I will check them out at work..but from what I can see..DAMN woman!! looking saaawwweeeeeeet!! Muscle Woman! You are a HUGE inspriation!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

We have it at work Jillie.  I just try to drink more water, but I do have crystal light too.  I think we have the grapefruit and orange here at the house.  My fav. is the raspberry lemonaide kind.  I have to be careful with it, I could drink the whole pitcher.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't had crystal light in a while....I remember liking it. Is there any bad thing about it? (water does get old after a while..)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you Stacey and Burner.  

Stac...what you doing up late?  You get up earlier than me!  I didn't need them...they popped in my mouth.  I'm innocent....I didn't make them. (lies!!  it's all lies!)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey girl!! Aww well I finally got the computer working at home, and its addicting. I need to go to sleep since I only slept an HOUR last night. (have no clue why)

I know..gotta get up at 6am. yuck!!

Your a goober about them rice crispies..those sound so yummy now!!!haha


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I didn't need them...they popped in my mouth.


that happens to you too? Dang! I thought it was just a phonomenon here at this altitude! hmm..it's streading...RUN, JBL...R U N!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey girl!! Aww well I finally got the computer working at home, and its addicting. I need to go to sleep since I only slept an HOUR last night. (have no clue why)
> 
> I know..gotta get up at 6am. yuck!!
> ...


u only got one hour of sleep? Are you jacked on cafene or something? How are you functioning?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Stac...I had HALF of a cake size pan!  Didn't think I could chew anymore and they were sweet.  Guess I got the fix for marshmellows out of the way for awhile.
Having a pc at home is addicting, Craig is snoozing on the couch.

Burner...don't you just hate when they jump in there!  No control!  LOL  Actually I had been on day two of low carb until that.  So maybe it won't be as bad, plus I haven't been nibbling since I was off work for several days.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep I think you took care of that sweet tooth!! I won't talk about what I'm craving in here. 

I know Matts been asleep for the past 2 hours..but he has to get up at 4am.

Burner-- I have no idea. Last night sucked.. I had the hiccups for awhile..and was just wired all night. Today..yes I had a cup of coffee..but thats all..I was So busy at work it didn't phase me much..except for all the yawning..lol.
Now I'm very sleepy..

Going to bed now..goodnight ya'll!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Everyone sleep well!   Time for night night.

Hey...has anyone seen MyCat around?  where is the lil goober????   He's not journal whoring....what's up with that???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe he got grounded...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Yep I think you took care of that sweet tooth!! I won't talk about what I'm craving in here.
> 
> I know Matts been asleep for the past 2 hours..but he has to get up at 4am.
> ...


sleep well!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Maybe he got grounded...


That is what I am thinking.  Took his puter away!  Wonder if he's having puter withdrawls?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

ya kow somehting kinda funny? 3 years ago...before I became enlightened and found my little ol way to IM...I was an email junkie. I mailed people ALL time. I finally got to go on my first vacation in a couple years. I went scuba diving for the first time.
Thsi is where it gets pathetic....
into my second day of diving, I was going thru such pc withdrawl...I remember being 80 feet under, and seeing some ofthe most incredible things I had yet to witness....and I was wondering who was emailing me....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Craig said that is me.   I think we have issues.


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2004)

I can relate to spending way too much time here... People at work say "message board freak, message board freak!"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

well, it is just another way of talking with friends. Some of the guys I work with...we don't have too many things in comon. Take for example one of the arguments they had the other night.
The guys are sci - fi freaks. Ok, IO like Star Trek. I like the movies, most of the TV shows. That's about it. These guys had a debate on what was beter, Star Trek, or Babylon 5. (I think a really gay sci-fi show) they argued for 10 minutes...voices rising until the crew comander finally told them to kock it off....
So...I spend my time here, among my friends here....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, it is just another way of talking with friends. Some of the guys I work with...we don't have too many things in comon. Take for example one of the arguments they had the other night.
> The guys are sci - fi freaks. Ok, IO like Star Trek. I like the movies, most of the TV shows. That's about it. These guys had a debate on what was beter, Star Trek, or Babylon 5. (I think a really gay sci-fi show) they argued for 10 minutes...voices rising until the crew comander finally told them to kock it off....
> So...I spend my time here, among my friends here....




To me...that is weird.  LOL  Never understood the sci fi freaks.  hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok....I had visions of getting up today to do cardio this morning.  IT DIDN"T HAPPEN.   I laid in bed, slapping the alarm clock fifty million times.  Got up at 7:30 instead.  Weighed, was down 2lbs so 132 is good, so I can't complain about the RKT's anymore.  I'll kept my trap shut about them now.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

JodieBolognie another day no cardio woman? hehe thats ok sounds like your still making awesome prog. woo 2 more lbs!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent progress hun!! Your gonna kick ass at your competition!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I can relate to spending way too much time here... People at work say "message board freak, message board freak!"




 I can relate also!! I was having major withdrawls this past weekend!!! LoL!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!! Thats great you were down another 2lbs. this morning!! Yeah!!

Pictures look Awesome (much better on my work computer, then home)!!!

Maybe we should not have chitchatted so late last night..since you slept in this morning..lol...oh well!! Still losing..so thats goooood!

Have a great SUNNNNNY Day!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> JodieBolognie another day no cardio woman? hehe thats ok sounds like your still making awesome prog. woo 2 more lbs!!




Another day?  I haven't taken one off since last Thursday am.  Did 5 days in a row of both am and pm's.  I deserved today. Gotta rest sometimes.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Maybe we should not have chitchatted so late last night..since you slept in this morning..lol...oh well!! Still losing..so thats goooood!


 
I had been down to 131 yesterday before the rkt's.  LOL  Umm...think I am holding a tad bit more water today.

I enjoy chit chatting at night.   I was just being lazy.
I put all of Craig's pics like mine.  I should post his.  But I have to ask him before I do so.  It really helps in seeing where all it is coming off from.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey girl-- I know I love talking at night toooooo!!!  I think my dog is feeling very neglected though..you should have seen his face I told him this morning we are going walking tonight!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

thats cute Stace!! 

I was only kiddin Jodie! oke: I know you desrve a rest day! heck you still have LOTS of time and are looking smokin now! 

geezzz your all chitter chattering at nite when Im sleeping!  hate the time diff! my sis always calls me super late at like midnight when Im sleeping.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

I know ya were kidding.  8 weeks seems like a longtime, but its really not that long.  It's only 2 months.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Today is a good day!   No desire to snack.  There is still icecream stuff in the freezer, cookie dough, chex mix and no telling what else STILL here.  You would think they would have ate most of it over three days.  No such luck.


----------



## jstar (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Jodie!

Wow I just saw your pics! Great progress. Are you sure you didn't gain any muscle in the 2nd pic? Amazing

BTW - How long did they say you would have to wait for your suit? They told me 2 wks but its gonna be more like 3. I would email her again and tell her your comp is in May or something.  The royal blue - did you get that in the wet look or reg? Both look great IMO!

Hun - are you carb cycling now? I noticed you mentioned "low carb day?"


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

I did Jstar....my weight stayed the same on last bf measurement, but lost in bf%.  It came out 3lbs LBM.  

I'm not carb cycling, just pulled them lower for a few days and upped my protein those days, my weight was staying up (too much to me) so I pulled my carbs in meals 2 and 3 in half for a few days.  But then lastnight ended up being a snack on Rice Krispy Treats; half of a 9x11 cake pan.  
We go back this coming Wed. to have bf% done again, so we'll see how it is sitting then.  I told Jon I was gonna do this with the carbs if the weight didn't move.

Suits...I think she said 2 weeks.  I don't remember if I told her when the comp was.  I ordered the plain one.  In bbing, they don't like fancy for prejudging, just the basic boring stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey girl-- I'm proud of you for not wanting any of that junk thats in the office!!! 

I'm Sleeeeeeepy today!

JEN--THATS funny your sis calls you late!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sleepy today too Stace....I think once I get done at the dentist, I'm coming home for a nap and hopefully it won't have any infection or swelling and I'll still feel like doing cardio tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

#1....oh my gawd....I can't believe how "amazing" you're looking girl!
#2....you better pick that song quick!
#3....what are RKT's?
#4.....8 weeks??  I can't wait!!!   I can't believe it's 8 weeks till we all get to meet!!!   WOOO HOOO


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Rice Krispy Treats....with the whole bag of marshmellows (16 oz) to the 6 c. of rice cripsy cereal.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm sleepy today too Stace....I think once I get done at the dentist, I'm coming home for a nap and hopefully it won't have any infection or swelling and I'll still feel like doing cardio tomorrow morning.


Hey girl--ohhh I need a nap!

Infection? Whats wrong? What are you going to the dentist for girlie??
Hope your mouth is okay!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

I want an RKT!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

I had a crown w/ post put in over a year ago (I cracked a tooth) and yesterday it came out...OOOUUUUCCCHHH!!

Well, I had to go to the dentist today to have it put back in.  The dentist had to do a little bit of repair surgery (removed some tissue), the gumline had been growing over the crown base and it actually had been working it's way out for about the last 2 or 3 months......should hold now, but if it comes back out, they're gonna have to do some ortho surgery and bring the tooth down a little....


Big time icky!!!  I'm about to have some soup and take some aleve and go to nappy, nappy


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I had a crown w/ post put in over a year ago (I cracked a tooth) and yesterday it came out...OOOUUUUCCCHHH!!
> 
> Well, I had to go to the dentist today to have it put back in.  The dentist had to do a little bit of repair surgery (removed some tissue), the gumline had been growing over the crown base and it actually had been working it's way out for about the last 2 or 3 months......should hold now, but if it comes back out, they're gonna have to do some ortho surgery and bring the tooth down a little....
> ...




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....no chicken and veggies for you!  Only Rocky Road Icecream!!!!!!  and rest.  hehe


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I want an RKT!!!!




I gave them to my twiggy co-worker, she took them home for her twiggy boyfriend.  hehe  I had to share the fatness.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nope, I can't have anything sticky or hard to chew tonight.  Everything should be okay tomorrow, but not tonight. 

And no Rocky Road either.....I wish....but it's a no go on the 'ole diet


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm...my dr's office must be needing more money, they called wanting to do a fasting blood draw on me.    
Wonder how outta wack it would be with my diet and stuff.  Propbably wouldn't hurt to have it done...but I can't get ahold of Craig to ask him.  He's in class.   They said something like basic medobolic, lepid, cbc, blood sugar and some other stuff.......


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

OWIE FITGIRL!! That sounds painful!! I had a tooth break last year when I was eating a salad!!LOL

REST & Eat soup!!!!!!!!! Hope you feel better tomorrow!!!!owie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Nope, I can't have anything sticky or hard to chew tonight.  Everything should be okay tomorrow, but not tonight.
> 
> And no Rocky Road either.....I wish....but it's a no go on the 'ole diet


*bahaha...neither were my rice krispy treats.  but I had them anyways.  gotta make up a creative fib to make it a good reason to have it.  And the tooth thing isn't a fib and is a good reason.*


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

weird.. Hope everythings ok Jodie!!! get ahold of Craigy!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have been to this dr. once....for poison ivy.  He don't know jack about my blood or me besides the fact that I react really bad to poison ivy.  LOL   I go to my female dr. for all that stuff.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm Jodie??? Wait & see what Craig says


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

They want my insurance $$$$$ is all.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL @ Jodie's reasons... I agree.. Vut I would go for a chocolate milkshake instead ohhh yummm I have been craving one for over a month!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

mm...a wendy's frosty and salty french fries to dip in it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, that sounds really weird Jodie.  Why would they call you to say they "wanted" to do labs on you?   Have you been to the doc lately?  Was there anything wrong that they might need further info?

That's just bizarre


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> mm...a wendy's frosty and salty french fries to dip in it.





Are you craving?????


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Like I have said...I went to him in May of last year for poison ivy.  Only time I have ever been to see that dr.  My health is fine.  I see it as an easy way for them to collect from the ins.  Hell, he billed my ins. $150 for looking at poison ivy.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Tonight's leg workout:

hack squats
4x15 @90,140, 160, 180
leg ext supersetted w/jump squats4x20
3x15@60,70,80 1 set 1 legged ext@40
leg curls with walking lunges 4x15
4x15@40,40,40,50
seated calf raises
4x20@90


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, all these people getting on their low carb, healthy diet and exercise kicks, now the docs gotta call the patients to make appts. just so they can get some money!!!   

sounds like someone needs some tuition money, or new car money, .....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

FG- No But I AM craving a chocolate shake--will def. get one soooon 

Yep sounds like they want your money Jodie!!

Awesome Leg workout girl!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Are you craving?????


  Not today.   Just sounds good.  I did go to Wendy's with my Mom on Monday.  She got mad at me for picking on her for eatting her tomatoe and saying she was doing the Adkins diet.  Told she couldn't have that tomatoe on that diet.  Guess I need to send her the book.


Hey Tam....what about a song by Sade?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Stace.....oh my gosh, I can't believe you're on here w/ me at night.....I have missed talking to you girly.   Is everything okay at the job from hell????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

I love Sade......what were you thinking about??  Maybe Smooth Operator???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

I KNOW FG--Its cool I get to chat now!!!  Everything sucks there..their attitude to me is horrible Like they Want me to quit..ya know. Still looking for a job!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ordinary Love???   Do you think that's too slow?  What about Paradise or something like that?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> FG- No But I AM craving a chocolate shake--will def. get one soooon
> 
> Yep sounds like they want your money Jodie!!
> ...




No chocolate Stacey!   Have some Crystal light or water.
Or eat some fresh veggies!

I'm not gonna let them do the bloodwork.  Craig can do it for me at clinic.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I KNOW FG--Its cool I get to chat now!!!  Everything sucks there..their attitude to me is horrible Like they Want me to quit..ya know. Still looking for a job!




Come to Dallas Stacey, we're hiring at Cooper all the time!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Ordinary Love???   Do you think that's too slow?  What about Paradise or something like that?




does she have a greatest hits cd??  I do like that song too.  Slow is good.  That means I won't have to bounce all over the place!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

OOOO, how about Sweetest Taboo Jodie?   That's a good one too!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah she does.   I would go to somewhere like Tower Records, do you guys have those in Houston still or are they closed yet?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

ohhhhh I would LOVE to work with you!!!

I know, No chocolate!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

I dunno.  LOL   I'll hunt for it online to buy.  I shop online for most stuff.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ordinary Love, Paradise, Sweetest Taboo, Cherish the Day, Kiss of Life or By Your Side?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Goodnight Jodie & Fitgirl!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

30 mins cardio this am.  7 mins walking on treadmill, then lunge, jog for 2 mins, walk for 2, lunge, jog, walk, lunge, jog, walk to 20mins, then walked at a 9.5 incline for 5. then back to a flat walk to finish.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2004)

You're doing great!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome Treadmill workout Jodie!

Good Morning!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning gilie!! Awesome workout  

When you lunge- do you do it for two minutes too?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Usually just 30 secs.  then take 30 sec to get up to jog pace then jog for 2.

Morning!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning Stacey and Gary


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

I friggen hungry and cold.  this sucks!!!  It's not time to eat yet!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I am FREEZING tooo today!!!!! WTF??!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Probably warmer outside than it is inside.  ac is set on 75 too.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

you dont know COLD!!!  its like 35 here!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Jenjen...I use to live in Anchorage, Alaska......


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

oh!!  I didnt know that! then you do know cold!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh WoW~ When did you live in Alaska!

Girl it IS warmer outside 
I just had my car washed at that Mr. Detail--it looks sooo purty!

Our air is set on 72- I am about to put my sweater on!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

I lived there wayyyyyyyyyyy back when!   Nick was maybe a year old...so 17 years ago.  Middle of winter too!   But the cold was not like here in Houston, was a dry cold.  Was bearable to go outside and think it wasn't -10 out.  Totally different than here or up in Wisconsin, where I was born.

It is beautiful out today!  People out at the pool and such.  Craig went to the eyeball dr.  for his checkup stuff.  Least he is outside and able to enjoy the day.  I'm trying not to think of snack foods!!!  I went back up on my carbs but not totally back to what they were.  I've leaned out a lil more, could see more veins in my arms and shoulders this morning when I was doing cardio, weighed 131.  When I eat my carbs, the veins along my forearms get real fat from the carbs.  Looks freaky but kinda kewl.  Ya ya...I'm sick!  LOL


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie--- I know what ya mean about the veins!! I love seeing mine when I lift--and I always tell my friend I need "more veins" in my arms--she thinks I'm a freak!

Lucky Craig!!

I want to leave so bad- I'm sick of work. I have my mind on Junk food.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

as you lean out, the skin looks thinner so you can see them more.
Craig said I had one going down my back the other night when we did back.  I want the ones in my tummy back!  It's almost that lean to see them all again.  Kinda excited to see where things are this coming Wed.

what kinda snack junk ya thinking about???  we should talk about this and not eat it.  LOL


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

my mom thinks my veins in my tummy are gross. lol  my cousins think Im a freak. lol 
its great eh Jodi!!! I cant wait to see what more prog on have on wednesday either! 

haha u guys just TALK no eating bad bad! esp u Jodiebolognie!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I WANT VEINS IN MY TUMMMMMMY!! COOOOL!!!!!

ohhh.... I still want that damn chocolate shake
and maybe some dip & chips..or chex mix..or ...anything not healthy..lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I want 'em all over


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I want one big vein.....you know the "main" vein....okay so sorry !!!  I didn't mean the TMI, I've just been so deprived lately.  Hubby isn't feeling well at all


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

hmm....17 tostito chips is a serving....or is it 12


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I want one big vein.....you know the "main" vein....okay so sorry !!!  I didn't mean the TMI, I've just been so deprived lately.  Hubby isn't feeling well at all




Hmm...you should go home early and get that main vein then dearie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am home early....but none for FG today or probably tomorrow or even probably ANYTIME within the next week or so.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> hmm....17 tostito chips is a serving....or is it 12




12 on the WOW chips and 14 on regular Tostitos....I have both in my pantry and just went to look


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I am home early....but none for FG today or probably tomorrow or even probably ANYTIME within the next week or so.....


 

Poor Baby.  It's usually me in our house that doesn't complain.  We have one day a week to be atleast scheduled.  I'm always tired by the time the day is ending.  Craig=always.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

We usually are "scheduled" a couple of times a week....but since hubby's sick - no snuggles for FG


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Those items still work when they are sick......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I know, but I can't get him to just lay there and shut up!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tape his mouth shut, then he can't talk.  Tie his butt to the bed.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG you two are hilarious!!! 
argh........... I need a man! lol


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

lmao!!!!!!! I need a man too damnit!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ya'll might find one on Match.com.   My friend Andi hunts them up from there all the time.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Done your workout?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I want one big vein.....you know the "main" vein....okay so sorry !!!  I didn't mean the TMI, I've just been so deprived lately.  Hubby isn't feeling well at all


OMG ROLLING ON MY FLOOR LAUGHING!!!!!!!! Girl I spit my water out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need it toooooooo---

From now on we are calling it "the vein"

LMAO!!!!! 

Heya Jodiegirliepie!!! I'm always tired too--but PER Matt ==we have to at least 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Heya Jodiegirliepie!!! I'm always tired too--but PER Matt ==we have to at least 3-4 times a week.


Steve too Men are sex freaks I guess


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

I was just having a jump rope contest with Matt in the living room..my toes hurt..thats hard to do w/o shoes!!!! ON TILE floor! LMAO


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

JILL I know girl!!! Matt is a major sexfreak---uggggg I could go a month without it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> OMG ROLLING ON MY FLOOR LAUGHING!!!!!!!! Girl I spit my water out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I didn't mean to make you spit your water out....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

LMAO!!!! Its okay I'm in my workout clothes---went down my shirt-LoL
I'm outta breath--working out & playing on here at the same time...LoL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

That's funny


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Arm workout from tonight.

Skull crushers
4x15@40, 50, 50, 50
4x15 bench dips supersetted
w/ v-bar pushdowns 4x15@30
3xAlt. db curls
15(15), 25(12), 25(11)
HS preacher curls
3x 45(12), 45(10), 45(6) 3 negs
double bi cable curls
3x15@30, 40(12), 30

20 mins on stairmaster on intervals

Workout felt kinda week.  But overall not too bad.  I can defiantly  see changes in my arms and tummy from the past week.  Metabo has kicked back in and should be interesting on this coming Wednesday.  I do know one thing that may need to go..SPINACH!!!  It bloats me and I feel miserable after having it.  I may ban it from my afternoon meal.  I think I am gonna buy stock in a lettuce and tomato farm to have instead.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow....I'm typing away and come back to this.     Too funny!   We might scare the guys away.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Just in one week Jodie.....daaammmnnnn, what the hell are you doing over there?   I think I'm gonna have to steal your workouts and diet when I see  you in June......I've got arms and shoulders tomorrow


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tam I cut my carbs lower for a few days.  UNTIL...Craig forced me to eat rice crispy treats on Tuesday night.  I hit a stand still (to me or so I thought) with my weight, so I pulled them down in half and upped my protein to compensate for the less carbs.  Did what I wanted it too so I upped the carbs back today.  Not everyone can function on the amount that I normally eat for one day, they are right at 100/115 tops.  Probably just water weight that I dropped.  But it needed to go.  It basically forces your body to use the fats for fuel instead of the carbs (Craig is having to explain this to me.)

And if you wanna use my workouts, please do.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Did Craig actually hold you hostage and force the treats down your throat? You poor thing......Bad man, very bad man.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 15, 2004)

Can I borrow Craig for a few? I need to have him force me to eat some bad stuff


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Did Craig actually hold you hostage and force the treats down your throat? You poor thing......Bad man, very bad man.




  He's mean when he has Little Debbie Swiss Rolls on the brain.  He went to the store came home with marshmellows and rice cripsy cereal and a box of Little Debbie's.  He said I had to eat the rice crispy treats or ummm....I wasn't gonna get to go on a vacation the end of July?  

he did eat that whole box of Little Debbie Swiss Rolls....it was 6 servings.  I only had half the 9x11 cake pan.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Bad Craigie pooh! Little Debbie stuff is yummy....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Bad Craigie pooh! Little Debbie stuff is yummy....



He shook his head yes.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

The whole box of little debbies~~ Bad Craig!!


Ohhh Vacation coming sooooooon!! WooHoo

You & Craig Are sooo smart about diets  & Exercise..well and everything!
Craig- Is it bad to take Melatonin for sleep?? Like Every night??haha..I love this stuff!!!!! But what if I get preggo and not know it and am taking it?? Do ya know?


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 15, 2004)

i'm not sure how it affects pregnancy..sorry

i do know that taking it too aften can lead to needing higher doses since it shuts down the amount you make naturally if you are supplementing it...i wouldn't reccomend taking it every nigt.

hom many mg's of it are you taking now?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Guten Morgen !


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning   Hope your having a good one so far!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> i'm not sure how it affects pregnancy..sorry
> 
> i do know that taking it too aften can lead to needing higher doses since it shuts down the amount you make naturally if you are supplementing it...i wouldn't reccomend taking it every nigt.
> ...



Hey Dr. C! Thanks! I won't use them every night thats for sure. I can't wake up in the mornings!!!

I think they say 2mg...maybe 3mg..I will look tonight!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hola!  So far so good.  It's a beautiful day here, wish I was gonna hang out at the pool with Craig instead of being at work.  Oh well.  Maybe I'll go tomorrow if it is pretty out.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Girl~ Happy Friday!! I know, its SO pretty here!! It will be tomorrow to! I'm going dancing tonight with my hubby & friends, so I won't be making the bleachers in the morning!

HAVE FUN Doing them though!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Have fun out dancing.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks girl! I will be the designated driver! So only a diet coke for me!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

awww....how come?   Where ya'll going dancing at?  I'd have to drink diet coke too!  

I'm trying to decided if I could pull off doing the Labrada show, it's 4 weeks away.  I've been tossing that idea around since lastnight.  augh!!!!  If I'm sitting at 11% on Wed.  in 4 weeks I could have it down to 9 to 8%, but it all depends on my damn fickle legs!  4 weeks would be serious crunch time with cardio, diet and getting the sprints in.


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Do it Do it Do it!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

oh my gosh!! Girl that would be exciting if you did the Labrada show--I wish I still was!!!!!!!!
But I don't have what it takes to stay on a strict diet

DO IT!!

We are going to a country bar--uggg--They do play a lot of fast rap/104 music too though. Plus its like 10min. from home 
Beer is .50 cents --all drinks are on friday nights


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

I concur!  

 does that make sense even????? I meant I agree! DO IT!!! you would be ready eh. have u talked to JOn about it yet>??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do it Do it Do it!!!!!




LOL....I knew you would say that Jillie.  

I'll see if I can get Craig to do pics of me in figure poses tonight.  I think I am really gonna wait until Wednesday to decide.  I did call to have the app. sent to me.  I don't want to do it unless I can present my best package, becuase it will be some of the same judges there as the show in July.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I concur!
> 
> does that make sense even????? I meant I agree! DO IT!!! you would be ready eh. have u talked to JOn about it yet>??



Not yet Jenjen.    We see him on Wednesday.  i have no doubt my upper body will be there, its just my trunks for legs!  Don't know if I can make my hammies tighten up enough in that time.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Abs from today


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

OHHH MIIII GODDDD!! AMAZING WOMAN!!!!!!!! WOWWWW!!!!
DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SMOKIN'   

What is your ab workout??? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

JODIEBOLOGNIE!!!!!!!  your abs are TOTALLY SMOKIN HOT!!!!   I LOVE THEM!!   wicked pack going on, love the thickness!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't do a whole lot of ab work Stacey.  Just lucky enough to lean out there first!  Usually only do a few things every couple days.  Very basic stuff too.  crunchs on the floor, bicycle thing, side crunchs, some in that chair thing were you pull legs up.  

Actaully way back when, like 1999 or 2000, my goal was Janet Jackson abs.  I trained them all the time.  You name it, I think I did it.  but never did get there!  diet sucked!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> JODIEBOLOGNIE!!!!!!!  your abs are TOTALLY SMOKIN HOT!!!!   I LOVE THEM!!   wicked pack going on, love the thickness!



LOL, thank you Jen!  I think they make my waist thicker.  I dunno.  But I do like em!  Makes Craig jealous!  but then he has calves from hell!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

abs are genetic, sadly for some. I dont train my much either-lately Ive been doing a bit more out of boredom!  my waist is a lil "thicker" too even when lean it seems that way. but Eh, yours rock!! 
yours abs are WAY better then Janets anyday!!   

I totally think that you'll be ready to compete in the Labrada show woman!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Jodie that is So awesome!!!! I know your diet is perfect though (grrrr need to get mine there)

I was actually going to ask you for help--For the next 6 weeks I want to be on a strict diet..see where it takes me!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

I agree w/ Jen!!!! Your abs Are WAYYY BETTER THAN JANET'S!!

I think you will be ready for May 15 also!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm not worried about my uppr body being ready....its my legs I worry about.  they always lag behind and make me score bad.  

Stacey...my diet hasn't been clean clean.  I've had my "snacks" I shouldn't have.  Like two spoonfulls of choc. cookie dough from the frig at work this am.  Chex mix yesterday and half a container of low fat cool whip yesterday am.  Not to mention the bite size pieces of choc. that Cherie hides in her office when she is there.  I've kinda learned what I can get away with, which is not good.  I have to get in the frame of mind, that the girl I will be standing next too would not have had chex mix or cool whip and will have gotten up every morning to do her cardio instead of sleeping in.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Jodie that is So awesome!!!! I know your diet is perfect though (grrrr need to get mine there)
> 
> I was actually going to ask you for help--For the next 6 weeks I want to be on a strict diet..see where it takes me!!



Stacey...I don't think your diet is at all that bad.  You just have to keep in mind I am doing a buttload of cardio and my calories/carbs are low.  It's not the type of diet to be on for a long time.  Your more than welcome to use it and change it to better fit your needs.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

but think-if for a few weeks u cut out those LIL treats here and there, your progress would be even furthur amazing Im sure! you can deal with that if you did want to do the Labr. show. just start those bleachers and killer leg sessions now. Im sure once u drop the water for showtime and what not the cuts will come out..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Jen...We are doing bleachers in the morning, then cross training stuff on Sunday.   I have to cut leg workouts 10 days out for the water to pull out of them if I do that show.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Jodie! Thanks. I think I'm going to really start behaving at night-thats when I fall apart with the diet..not to bad..but I know I shouldn't. 
I was doing a lot of cardio- about 4 hours a week. I need to up it back up. I'm thinking of doing it the AM. I have lots of energy when I wake up!!

But can you & Jen promise to help keep me focused!??!  
Oh I am doing bleachers on sunday!!!!

IS rollerblading a good cardio workout?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes rollerblading is good!  great for the legs.  If I still had mine I would come with you!  Don't remember where they went when we moved to this complex. 

Stacey....we can provide the information, etc.  but you have to be the one applying that information.     We can do our best to keep you focused in the right direction toward your goal.

ah cardio.....40 mins in am, 35 in pm totals an hour and 10 mins a day 6x per week.  It blows!  this is what I think of cardio...the necessary friggin evil....


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

I promise Stace!  Im sure Jodie will too! your doing great already girl!! 
rollerblading is awesome cardio!! great for your leggies!!  

hehe better rest well tonite then Jodie for tomarrow morn!  
so that gives you what? 2.5 weeks to really hit them hard? we need updated pics of them!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll see if Craig will take some pics tonight in figure poses instead of bbing ones.  

the show would be exactly 4 weeks today.  so 2 to 2 1/2 weeks.  I stop weights at 12 to 10 days out, but can continue with cardio up to the week before.  I'm thinking it would mean sprints/cross training stuff 3 to 4 x per week up to that time.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Jodie & Jen!!!! I know -- I am going to focus much more, and not let food control me!!!! 

Good- I'm glad rollerblading is good for the legs--hmm may do it everyday kidding!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice abbies! You are my idol.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tam I cut my carbs lower for a few days.  UNTIL...Craig forced me to eat rice crispy treats on Tuesday night.  I hit a stand still (to me or so I thought) with my weight, so I pulled them down in half and upped my protein to compensate for the less carbs.  Did what I wanted it too so I upped the carbs back today.  Not everyone can function on the amount that I normally eat for one day, they are right at 100/115 tops.  Probably just water weight that I dropped.  But it needed to go.  It basically forces your body to use the fats for fuel instead of the carbs (Craig is having to explain this to me.)
> 
> And if you wanna use my workouts, please do.




Oh my gosh....your abs are S-A-MOKIN' girly......

I think I'm gonna stick w/ my workouts, since Victor is the man w/ the plan, but I would like to steal your diet if you don't mind?  I really need some sort of cutting RIGHT NOW.   I only have 19 days until my next 30 day weigh in and then only about 35 days until we go to Playa del Carmen.

I know you're helping Stacey, can you help me too?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Tam...use them if you like,  ya might want to add in a lil on the carbs so they are not as low.

Aww..thank you Jillie.


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Can you eat frozen peas Jodie? They are green.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Abs from today



   Jodi , you are incredible !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Jillie....I don't get: peas, carrots, or corn.  Something to do with high in starch or something like that.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Jodi , you are incredible !




Thank you Gary!  How is your bday going????


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Can you have oats instead of the b-rice or yams?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

yes.  I can switch those out.


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Would 1/2C oats=1/2C yams=1/2C rice?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

if you are meaning cooked oats, yes.  and I do 1/2c yams =1/2 c rice


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

ive never run bleachers.. im afraid of falling flat on my face


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

wow! FIVE pages of posting you ladies did in all of two days...so...
did a BUNCH of quotes to get all caught up..





> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I love Sade......what were you thinking about??  Maybe Smooth Operator???


Sade is great! Throw in her CD, keep the lights low...light some candles, slip into the hot tub with your significant other....
oh...yeah.....




> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Those items still work when they are sick......


Well, for 'those occasions..there's always: B.O.B. (battery operated boyfriend)




> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> From now on we are calling it "the vein"


oohhh! I se another 'business opportunity: A travelling orgasim donor! My tag line could be: Have Vein, will travel!





> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Steve too Men are sex freaks I guess


Like women...aren't??? 




> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Wow....I'm typing away and come back to this.     Too funny!   We might scare the guys away.


Not the older, mature ones....still any word from our yojg friend, CAT?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Not the older, mature ones....still any word from our yojg friend, CAT?


 I think he was here yesterday.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> ive never run bleachers.. im afraid of falling flat on my face



We would pick you up and put you back on your feet!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

hey hottie!
whatcha doing on here tonight? Shouldn't you be doing something exciting w/ your Friday night?

BTW, like my business idea? Wanna be my manager?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ummm.....business idea?  I don't think Craig would agree with that one too much.
 

When your getting ready for a show, there isn't much of a life other than gym, cardio, eatting and having to work.  Makes for a boring lifestyle at times!  Craig has to work tomorrow, so gonna go hang out at the pool and run the stadium at Rice Unversity.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

Shouder Workout from tonight:
Machine Press
4x15@40,50,50,60
front raises
4x15@15,20,20(12), 20(12)
upright rows supersetted w/one arm laterals
3x15@60,50,50          15,15,20
bent over rear delts
3x15@20,25,25

Next week we are gonna go lower reps with higher weights.  We're getting bored with this workout and gonna do something different next week. The muscles need the shock. Then when we meet with Jon, gonna ask to have something different made for us.  Kinda curious to see what max weights are on some of these things.  Haven't done that in awhile.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ummm.....business idea?  I don't think Craig would agree with that one too much.
> 
> 
> When your getting ready for a show, there isn't much of a life other than gym, cardio, eatting and having to work.  Makes for a boring lifestyle at times!  Craig has to work tomorrow, so gonna go hang out at the pool and run the stadium at Rice Unversity.


well, that was why I was suggesting you be my MANGER! Not customer!


besides...as far as time goes...can't you do a good session of love makin' as a cardio workout? Get your abs / legs / arms / shoulders / ..hell, a whole body workout if done right....


Have fun doing those stairs! by the time I wake up tomorow, I wil have enough time to mow Kristen's yard and get to the gym before being back here...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> besides...as far as time goes...can't you do a good session of love makin' as a cardio workout? Get your abs / legs / arms / shoulders / ..hell, a whole body workout if done right....



It's scheduled for shortly.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

you go, girl!
me? I will be just sitting here in this air conditioned room w/ artificial light (flourissant ((sp))
and dinking around on the internet, paying some bills, or watching movies..what a night in store for yours truely....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tam...use them if you like,  ya might want to add in a lil on the carbs so they are not as low.




Where is your diet posted?   I looked a couple of pages back and couldn't see anything......maybe I need to go back farther or are you not keeping it here?


Can you shoot it over to me if not?  I think you're right, I will want to add a lil more carbs in - at least just for now.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Great workout Jodie!! youll get those boulder shoulders you want before you know it!!  

have fun with the bleachers today!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Diet is still as follows:
> 
> Meal 1:  6 egg whites and 1/4 dry oats
> ...


Tamtam...it was on the first page.     Up the oatmeal to 1/2 c. dry and 3/4c. on the spuds/rice for those two meals.  Should put it right at 150 or so that way, maybe a lil more.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Great workout Jodie!! youll get those boulder shoulders you want before you know it!!
> 
> have fun with the bleachers today!!!




Jenjen...Andi and I rode over to Rice Stadium, but they had the stadium closed?  Said they were having three games today?  Umm...its not football season!!!!

So...after I got pissy and couldn't decide what we should go do after that (you would think Houston would have more than 1 stadium that wasn't locked like Ft. Knox!), we made our way over to the gym.  Boy did we get lucky!  (ya right!)  They were just starting spin class, so we did an hour of spin instead!  It was a nice change!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

Today


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2004)

X infinity


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

holy smokes!!!!!!!!   
JODIEBOLOGNIE!! you are looking FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

ughh stupid stadiums too!!! at least u got the spinning in!! can u go to the bleachers another time this week?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

Jen..we are gonna try tomorrow, if not, we will do sprints instead.

Jillie...You are too funny!


----------



## jstar (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice V-taper babe!

Jodie - I got my bodytec suit today. The quality is pretty good


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Nice V-taper babe!


Thank you Jstar!  I think they need to be bigger, but maybe next show.


I'm pissed at myself.  I made friggen snickerdoodle cookies.  I ate about 6 of them.  My tummy is sticking out like it is about to give birth (or it damn well feels like it will).

I did take some precautionary measure to prevent further cookie baking.....I threw the sugar and flour in the trash underneth about 3/4 of the batch of dough(this was hard...I love cookie dough) so there will be no retreiving it from the trash can.  I can just see myself like Meranda in Sex and the City where she eats half the choc. cake, throws it away, then digs it out a few hours later to finish it off.   

The past few weeks have been tough, normally don't want stuff like this as much when dieting, this time is sooooo weird! I'm like wtf?  Gotta definatly do cardio and sprints tomorrow.  no excuses.  Sugar did make the vains pop out way huge!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

holeee great pics! You are truely amazing!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you Burner.  I don't see myself as too amazing.  Just me being me.  It's the diet and cardio making it happen.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

oohh..and modest...you rock!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

shhhh..don't tell anyone!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

I read that Jodie!  just DONT go dig it back out of the garbage eater!  

and trust me woman- you DO rock!!! Id kill to have you back!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

who are you kidding, as if memory serves..you are pretty danged ripped and muscular too....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I read that Jodie!  just DONT go dig it back out of the garbage eater!
> 
> and trust me woman- you DO rock!!! Id kill to have you back!!



I won't dig in the trash.  I don't want any anymore.  I'd  
I have chicken out for dinner.  Craig will be home soon.  He can finish the cookies!  
 

I swam 100 yard butterfly and 500y. freestyle in highschool.  many many moons ago!  OMG...will be 20 years next year. I think that helped my back.  PLus my coach was a national ranked power lifter.  She made us lift in the boys hot ass gym in 100 degree heat.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> who are you kidding, as if memory serves..you are pretty danged ripped and muscular too....



The ripped won't come if I keep eatting cookies.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

That was actually directed towards atherjen..but we already know u are ripped!
what? I dropp off my oreo bulking cycle?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 17, 2004)

Actually i wasnt grounded

Ive been up to stuff

and even if i was
There are comps at school...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

Well...we missed you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

You look so wonderful Jodie....but then again, you always did!   Your back is looking awesome girly!!   I had a compliment from my hubby last night on my back.  He said he liked my tight back and he liked all the muscles in my back.

That felt so good to hear!!   I felt like he just told me he loved me for the first time all over again.    It has been quite a while since I'd gotten a compliment from him

Way to go girly....thanks again bumping the diet for me.   Do you still follow this one even today?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Well...we missed you.



You did?
ha
thanks


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

Of course we missed you CAT......we were all wondering about you


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2004)

FG-- Hey honey, thats great that the hubby complimented you on your back!! I bet you were happy!!! I know, I never get compliments either. SO I would be stoked!!!!

Jodie---Woman  on them cookies!! Although you Look SMOKIN AWESOME Today!!!!! 

Hey --why didn't ya'll go to a high school football stadium? I know they are not as big...but the one by my house is ALWAYS open..if all else fails..go there. Its on Telge Road (in cypress)  Thats where I have always gone. 
I bet the spinning was great though!!! Sowwwwy Rice was closed!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I never get compliments either. SO I would be stoked!!!!


what the hell is wrong with that man? oh wait, we've already been thru this...
well, we think you are a hottie and always cheer you on!
BTW...great pic of you on the beach in your gallery..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2004)

Heya burner--dude I don't know. Yep We have been through this..lol!! 
I know, I'm sooo thankful to have you guys on IM..  Ya'll ALWAYS make me feel beautiful!!!!

Oh thanks so much about the picture


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

well, it is returned. It is wonderful knowing you as a friend.
hey..how 'bout that...we started here the same time..almost the same IM birthdays, as it were! that makes you my im sister!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 17, 2004)

haha TOooo FUNNY!!! I am your IM Sister-cool!
It is wonderful knowing you as a friend too!!! 2 years now!
Okay been a longg day---going to bed!!
Good night


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

have a great night, sis!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

Morning Jodie !

Hey good job on the paypal link !  So what are your needs as far as your comp fund ?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

Eh Jodiebolognie the PayPal idea is super!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Jodie  Sorry I'm broke, wish I could give ya money too! Maybe when I get a job


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hi Jodie  Sorry I'm broke, wish I could give ya money too! Maybe when I get a job


It's ok Greekie.  The thought counts too.  You gotta make sure you have that school paid for!  Plus we need to find you a nice Greek man.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Morning Jodie !
> 
> Hey good job on the paypal link !  So what are your needs as far as your comp fund ?


  Gary....I figured out what I was doing wrong!  I kept trying to put the wrong thing in there instead of the email thing.  I was being silly.  Tried for hours!  Then wham it hit me.  I couldn't have done it without your help, thank you!!

Mainly just the entry fees.  I pretty much have suits, protan, shoes, music and all that kind of stuff.  

Does IM have a tshirt with the logo on it??  I'd like to get one if we do.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Jodie---Woman  on them cookies!! Although you Look SMOKIN AWESOME Today!!!!!  *I figured out why I did it, My monthly friend should be here the next week or so.  Usually want sugar the week before.  I should be ok for another few weeks for not wanting it again.  (I HOPE!!)*
> 
> Hey --why didn't ya'll go to a high school football stadium? I know they are not as big...but the one by my house is ALWAYS open..if all else fails..go there. Its on Telge Road (in cypress)  Thats where I have always gone.
> I bet the spinning was great though!!! Sowwwwy Rice was closed!!


I didn't know the school would be open over there.  I'll keep that in mind for the next time.  Oh...that way you could meet us too!We went this morning to a little park off Harwin and Wilcrest,  did sprints and shuffles on the soccer field there.  

Stacey..Craig is working today over at the store off 290 and Eldridge if you needed anything.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> You did?
> ha
> thanks


I know you find that sooo hard to believe, but we really did.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey lady!! Any new pics today??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey lady!! Any new pics today??




Pics of  ____???  I'm going to the pool later.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Plus we need to find you a nice Greek man.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

J, what time are you guys going to do cardio?   My cardio was so good today.....it really felt good.....ooohhh, I gotta go post what I did


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

We are going when Craig gets home from work, probably 7ish.  

Oh...you know how I was telling you on the phone that I hadn't heard from Bonnie....she called today!  Augh!  So I guess I am getting another suit.  This one in green.  I'll probably wear her's and keep the other as a spare if I need it.  She'll be sending me fabric samples in the next week or so.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Awww Hmmmmmmmm?? Do I need anything at Gnc?? Damn I always do...but can't think of anything.  I'm at my moms right now helping her do yard work(taking a break right now)
Tomorrow I start your dietplan!! 

Yes!!! I could join you guys if you came over here. I was going to go today-I am 5 min. from it..but forgot my running shoes


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jodie!! Awww Hmmmmmmmm?? Do I need anything at Gnc?? Damn I always do...but can't think of anything.  I'm at my moms right now helping her do yard work(taking a break right now)
> Tomorrow I start your dietplan!!
> 
> Yes!!! I could join you guys if you came over here. I was going to go today-I am 5 min. from it..but forgot my running shoes


Stacey..bump the carbs up a lil more on it and add in the EFA's. PLEASE!  Do 1/2c. uncooked oats in the am and a lil more to the meals 2 and 3.  Don't freak your body out too much by dropping the carbs so quickly on it.  If you feel goofy or spacey add more carbs.  promise???


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2004)

Promise!!!! I am back on my cardio routine of all the powerwalking/jogging. And now we are going to rollerblade 3 times a week also!! going later tonight! 

I promise!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Jodie, fitday says 1/2C uncooked oats have 5g of fat, is that true do ya think?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

Our box of Quaker Oats says 1/2c has 2.5 g. fat


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

Ya, i messed up, just noticed it. Thanks for checking darling!!! Hows your day going?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

Not to bad.  waiting for Craig to get home later so we can do cardio again.  just folding clothes.  spent the afternoon at the pool.


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

And im stuck at work. Only 1 more hour though!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

He's probably saying the samething.  One more hour.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

Measurements

                   1-7  /   3-4   /       4-4    /     4-18
Chest  -        35    /   35      /     34    /      34
Bi      -          13    /   13   /        12 3/4  /   12 3/4
waist   -        29  /     28       /   27 1/2  /    26 3/4
Hips   -         37   /     36    /      35 3/4   /   35
Thigh  -         25  /     24    /      23  /          22 1/2
Calf     -        15 1/2  15 /        15     /       14 3/4


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Measurements
> 
> 1-7     3-4          4-4         4-18
> ...


 Good stuff. 

What are the first things your gonna eat after your comp?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

Godiva Choc. Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory and probably Pizza Hut with Craig..he is dying for pizza.  I only get one bad day before staring it back up for a show 4 weeks later.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

great progress Jodie!! and its defintly showing!! 

ahhhh a pool sounds SOO nice!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

It's coming Jen.   Sometimes I think I will never get there.  8 weeks seems so short, yet still so far far away!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

OOOOH I wanna try that Godiva Choc Cheesecake, but I resisted last time I was at the Cheesecake Factory!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2004)

btw Jodie

I love those new abs pics
awesome!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> OOOOH I wanna try that Godiva Choc Cheesecake, but I resisted last time I was at the Cheesecake Factory!



Greekie....it is rich and sinful!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> btw Jodie
> 
> I love those new abs pics
> awesome!


Aww..thank you!  They aren't too bad for an old hag!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Aww..thank you!  They aren't too bad for an old hag!



Word!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Godiva Choc. Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory and probably Pizza Hut with Craig..he is dying for pizza.  I only get one bad day before staring it back up for a show 4 weeks later.





Great choice for a cheat!!!   Girl when you do it up, you DO IT UP!!

Awesome!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> spent the afternoon at the pool.


yeah..where's the pictures?
what are 'shuffles?'


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

Burner...ya know those things you use to do in football practice were you go sideways with your feet kinda croutching down.

Tamtam...your going with us!  So prepare yourself!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

ohh! Gotcha!
I remember those! I remember things called 'ciggarettes' from foot ball.
All you need is another 40 or so people to join you. Every 10 yards, have a body on their hands and knees..and is a kind of a game of leap frog, all the way around the perimeter of the field..good stuff.
IF you don't have enough people to go around, you could just do it by yourself and jump every ten yards..but you'd look kinda silly..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

We look silly doing some of the stuff we do.  Like hopping for 20 yards and sprinting back.  Running sideways, stuff like that....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't know if I could hop.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Leap frog??  No comment..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

well, it shouldn 't be co-ed...be tempted to stop and linger...

how you doin', greeky?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm ok.  

Leap frog.. same sex... therein lies the problem for males


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

not for some...ask john..


like I said...co-ed...leap frog...


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2004)

Go get 'em  Tiger !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hola!


Cardio this am....30mins on the treadmill.  10m ins flat walk, 15 on incline of 9 to 12% at a 3.1 pace, then back to flat for 5mins.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

fun fun!!!  

Have a super day Jodie!!! is it real sunny and warm there??


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

ummm ... ab photo is stunning!  Great work Jodie!!

... old hag ... please!   If you're an old hag ... that would make me a old  .... and I'm not  ...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Jen it is kinda cloudy, but warm outside!  I am freezing in the office.  Have on a long sleeve jacket!  burrrrrr.

Nat..I am old.  37 soon to be 38 in Nov!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm 37 ... soon to be 38 in Oct ... old? - not anytime soon.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Ohh...your a month older than me.  hehe....I feel young!
j/k  

Psst...we don't look our age!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Tonight when we do chest...I have no clue what to expect.  Craig has something in his mind that he wants to do this week.  We need a change so we'll do his thing until Wednesday when we see Jon.  I wanna go heavyyyyyyyyyyy with low reps!  Haven't done that in awhile, hopefully the dieting hasn't killed everything in the terms of strength.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ohh...your a month older than me.  hehe....I feel young!
> j/k
> 
> Psst...we don't look our age!



I can't tell you how many beers I've won with bouncers not thinking I'm of age. 

Nope ... we look fantabulously delicious    Chris and the missus should thank their lucky stars we're such hotties.  :chuckle:


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Chris?   I hope you meant Craig.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

My Sade CD came in the mail today!!  Now for the song to use....I got the Best of Sade.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Chris?   I hope you meant Craig.



damn .... I have Chris on the brain ... sorry Jodie & Craig!!  

There is a huge gathering this weekend at a friends house ... his name is Chris and it's been so long since we've had a hum dinger of a party, so I'm pretty geared up.  Again, my apologies for the typo!  Regardless, they're still lucky, Trisha and *Craig* to have such hotties.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> My Sade CD came in the mail today!!  Now for the song to use....I got the Best of Sade.



who??  ... [size=1pssst. ]it's buying things like Sade that will make others think you're old when you're just a young'un [/size]


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

I am olddddddddddddddd.   I thought it would be a good one to do my routine too.    Her songs are slow.  I can't help it if its 10 yrs old.  What about...Cherish the Day?

But then the one "Please send me someone to love" is so bluesie!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

... can't help ya ... I'm too young to know about this lady. 

I'd choose the bluesy version, but I'm a big fan of blues and bluesy music.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.sadeonline.com/sade/


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

How about an old madonna song????


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

wish I could help Jodie but that music is outta my time!  

and your NOT OLD!!!!!!!!  you look wayyyyyyyy younger then you are!! Smokin!!! 

have fun with that surprise chest workout tonite!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

It's gonna be Sade.  Just not sure which on of her songs.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Jodie. You are amazing! How you whipped yourself back into shape so quick and the determination you have!! I've been reading you girls journals for a couple weeks now and decided to finally say hello! so hello and good luck in your competition! I thought about diong figure... but I don't think I could be that strict! sweets are too tempting!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tamtam...your going with us!  So prepare yourself!




OH LORDY......I better be good from now until then -- then....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 19, 2004)

good night


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> good night


You going to bed early?


ltennis..thank you!  You could do figure!  Just takes being consistant and sticking to the plan that you have set out upon.  I fall off the wagon often, but have to just brush off the dirt and get back in.

Tamtam...it's gonna be Godiva Choc. Cheesecake..that will be purchased before the evening show and ate at Pizza Hut!  After cheesy breadsticks!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG great choice!! I LOVE cheesecake factory!!! my fav is adams peanut butter fudge ripple!!! ohhh that is going to be my big reward meal when i reach goal!!! oh yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Chest workout:

My lifts weren't as heavy as I would have liked, but I'm still pleased with them.

Flat bench Press
4x12,10,8,6@85, 95, 115, 135
DB Flat Flyes
4x12,10,8,6@30,35,45,45
DB Incline Flyes
3x12,10,8@45
Cable Crossovers
3X12,10,8@40,50,60
Dips 2x10at bodyweight

35 mins cardio on rolling hills at a level 6 on stepper. (full sweats)


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ltennis299 *_
> OMG great choice!! I LOVE cheesecake factory!!! my fav is adams peanut butter fudge ripple!!! ohhh that is going to be my big reward meal when i reach goal!!! oh yummmmmmmmmmm




I haven't tried that one!  Sounds like one Craig would love with the peanut butter.  Do they have a picture of it on their website?


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

ohh i don't know....i'll check.. or maybe not.. mmmm that is the best cheesecake ever!! it even has peanut butter whipped topping on top!! and reeses cups in it and butterfingers too !! oh and fudge! yeah prob like 10000 calories too!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG...sounds like something Craig would really love!  His addiction for Reesecups and Peanut Butter could be satified in one sitting!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> DB Flat Flyes
> 4x12,10,8,6@30,35,45,45



Nice. I got to 30-35's yesterday, and am in paaaaaaaaiiiiiinnnnn today!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tamtam...it's gonna be Godiva Choc. Cheesecake..that will be purchased before the evening show and ate at Pizza Hut!  After cheesy breadsticks!!





AFTER  the breadsticks????  Damn, I wanted it on top of the breadsticks.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hmm....I dunno if grease and sweet stuff would taste good mixed together...... It's not like eating a Frosty and dipping french fries in it.  Or is it?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Nice. I got to 30-35's yesterday, and am in paaaaaaaaiiiiiinnnnn today!!!!!




Jillie!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Your getting stronger!   kewl!  I had hell getting those 45's up.  Craig has to help me with them up, but after they are there, its all me.


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

Steve and I had pizza hut on Sat  . I love dipping pizza in pizza sauce!


----------



## Jill (Apr 19, 2004)

My chest is probably my best bp


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

awesome workout with the Chest Jodie!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

My chest is the only bp worth showing off 

OMG that cheesecake sounds fantastic!!!!

Jodie you silly woman, if you were old you wouldn't look so damn good w/ a young cutie to 

Did he ever figure  out??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My chest is the only bp worth showing off
> *Do you have enough to share???  Mine are going bye bye quick!*
> Did he ever figure  out??


Greekie...I had to explain it to him.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

ok...this is my rant for the day.  or would it be for the week??

What the Fawk is up with the chicks that gawk at the friggen gym?  I mean bold face LOOK at you and STARE!  I about went postal on them.  Not a goodthing to sit and stare at a girl dieting, pmsing and wanting choc.  Hell...its not like I am dressed weird or anything.  I had on Craig's big baggy shorts and a sportsbra.  I looked like a bum if ya ask me.  We were on our way upstairs to the stepper, when these girls walked by and did that crap.  Poor Craig had to listen to me mumble some not so nice things almost loud enough to be heard.    Can I blame it on a lower carb day???
I don't care if people look..just don't sit there and stare at me...I'm not a freak show.  I'm not on juice, I do what I do 100% natural.  Any of the regs at the gym know what I go through to get where I do.  AUGH!!!  I hate newbies at the gym.  

Ok...I think I am done.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hey jodie.. i live in orlando!! anyways.. i wrote that in my journal.. well i'm off to  bed.. long day and got to do cardio in the morning..ewwwwww.. night night


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodnight Lynne!  Sleep well!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ok...this is my rant for the day.  or would it be for the week??
> 
> What the Fawk is up with the chicks that gawk at the friggen gym?  I mean bold face LOOK at you and STARE!  I about went postal on them.  Not a goodthing to sit and stare at a girl dieting, pmsing and wanting choc.  Hell...its not like I am dressed weird or anything.  I had on Craig's big baggy shorts and a sportsbra.  I looked like a bum if ya ask me.  We were on our way upstairs to the stepper, when these girls walked by and did that crap.  Poor Craig had to listen to me mumble some not so nice things almost loud enough to be heard.    Can I blame it on a lower carb day???
> ...




I bitch about that all the time   Freaking cardio queens that do nothing but gawk like we are some weirdo's or something.  I think Jen and I had a rant about this somewhere too


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Jodie I love you!!!!!!! !  
the reason they stare is because they are JEALOUS!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

opps ... nt scribbles in his notepad ... _do not stare at hotties in gym ... quick glances is the way to go_


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Jodie I love you!!!!!!! !
> the reason they stare is because they are JEALOUS!!!


I don't care Jen...It's just down right RUDE!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

Yup skinny minis are jealuous of buff babes like you! Its very rude if you ask me.  Atleast you behaved yourself!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> opps ... nt scribbles in his notepad ... _do not stare at hotties in gym ... quick glances is the way to go_



Yes NT.  That is the proper way to do it.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

I've actually perfected the art ... with the help of the missus


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Jodie-- I hate that tooo--its sooo damn rude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 20, 2004)

Let me just clarify in case there is anybody out there thinking that she may be misinterpreting this....I have seen people stare at her like they just saw a car accident or something....rubbernecking and everything.

There is this one guy in particular (she knows who it is)..he hasnt been there in a while, but man did he do some staring.

Oddly enough though, it seems to be more girls than guys staring at her....thats kinda wierd (and yet sexy in some odd way..hmmm)

It's nice to know you are getting checked out sometimes...flattering in a way...but dont be a psycho about it! Take a quick look, say "DAMN!" to yourself...then move the eyes to another location!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Yup skinny minis are jealuous of buff babes like you! Its very rude if you ask me.  Atleast you behaved yourself!



I kinda did.  I did stare back and mumble some not so nice things. I wanted to whip back around and ask them if they had a problem, but I didn't.  I wold have probably scared them to death had I done that.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Oddly enough though, it seems to be more girls than guys staring at her....thats kinda wierd (and yet sexy in some odd way..hmmm)



this seems to be a _new_ trend becoming prevelant ... girls liking girls.  Now, I'm not against it , but this suddenly is seen everywhere (around here anyways).  Example ... the front desk girl at our gym sometimes just roams and chats with people.  We (the missus and I) had bumped into her twice.  On the second time, she said "are you stalking me?"  I said yes and so did the missus.  She said to me jokingly (is that a word ) you can't but your fine looking wife can!  I said, don't you realize that's my wife, and she said 'yep, and we can have _fun_ too'  For us, this isn't new, but comments like this are heard more often.  

We went to the bar with an older couple for some drinks.  The lady went to the washroom and was dumbfounded when she came back.  I asked what was wrong ... she said she felt like a piece of meat.  I asked why ... and she said she has never been gawked at by women.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

you have the coolest stories, NT!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I kinda did.  I did stare back and mumble some not so nice things. I wanted to whip back around and ask them if they had a problem, but I didn't.  I wold have probably scared them to death had I done that.


well...next time....
just tell them to take a picture..it lasts longer..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well...next time....
> just tell them to take a picture..it lasts longer..


Nah....I seriously about whipped around and asked them what the fawk their problem was.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you have the coolest stories, NT!



there are a few ...  ... best told over some beers.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

only a few more months, my friend! pool side!
you sure y'all don't wanna stay @ the Luxor?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

hey J-
y'all are going to the 'O', right?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

Not sure....


----------



## jstar (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi Jodie! It's been a while since I popped in here...I have been terrible keeping up with everyone's journals...anyways:

Sade - I have that CD but the only song I know on it is no ordinary love (or something like that). Good stuff! All her songs are sloooww but it's sexy and fitting for you

I hate those chicks at the gym, especially when they are in groups and hog up all the equipment while they are chatting away! ....You are smoking and these girls are just catty and jealous!!! 

I love your new avatar...looks like you're getting ready to host a workout video....now everyone step right, grapevine...LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> I love your new avatar...looks like you're getting ready to host a workout video....now everyone step right, grapevine...LOL


 I would trip over my own two feet doing a workout video!  Way Clumsy!

How ya feeling with the no carbs?  You hanging in there ok?  One more day!!  Then ya can load em up again.  Good luck on Saturday. Hold your head high and act like you are the shiot!  Because to us you are!!!

Oh get his...Bonnie finally called me about suits!  So looks like I am getting a green one too!  Guess I needed a spare, never know what can happen.


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> My chest is the only bp worth showing off


I said my chest, not my BREASTS!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I said my chest, not my BREASTS!


those too!!!!   ( o )( o )


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Jstar thats soooo funny!! She does look like shes about to teach a class!!! LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

I found this while browsing the 24 hr fitness website.  Looks like a decent way to eat and such.  They actually had some pretty good info on their site.  http://www.24hourfitness.com/html/24_5/food/exchange/


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

That diet says on 1800 cals only 7oz of protein Pretty low eh?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, I looked at that too.  Still interesting stuff to read.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

that is pretty beneficial for alot of ppl Id imagine! good place to start and guidelines for sure. 
is that the gym you workout at?? 

How has your day been woman??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

It's been busy.  Ready to go home, but have until 6pm.  
yes, we workout at a 24 hr fitness.  It's only a block from the apartments.  I think they bought up all the other smaller gyms and made them all 24 hr fitness places.  Kinda sucks.  But it works!
Tomorrow morning is bodyfat day.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

what time is it there? I worked until 6 too.. silly time diff!!  
if you wanna see a gym that sucks u gotta see mine.. or mine back home!!  its a riot!! 

YAY!!!! I cant wait to see more of your prog! your kicking butt!  any final thoughts on the Labrada show yet?


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 20, 2004)

hey Jodie.. yeah Lady Lake.. i think 99% of the "old" people live there... hehe.. my grandparents live there too!! anyways.. off to lift and do cardio in a bit... good job for staying away from the treats!!! you're doing awesome!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

ooooo, tomorrow is bf day?   You'll be fine, what are you expecting?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

it's 5:35 pm.  Not late enough!!

I think we are gonna wait on the Labrada show.  I don't think it would benefit to bring a half azz package to the stage.  So we will concentrate on the ones as planned.  I'd rather present myself at the show in July looking better than I had the year before.  Means I have to hold my conditioning from the first one for a month.  Seems here in texas they like the figure girls a lil more hard, so I have to go in looking more like the natural bber with just a lil amount of softness.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> ooooo, tomorrow is bf day?   You'll be fine, what are you expecting?




if I didn't have to factory in my tree trunks...probably 7's.  but throw them in there will more likely be high 11's.  The legs are changing, the shape is coming back to them and I can see the changes alot in them.  They are just stubern and will be the very last thing to come in.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

I know about stubborn bp's.....I really hate the "spare tire" area.....is "spare tire" appropriate for women?   

I've made some significant changes too, but my lower abs are being bull-headed.

When will you post new pics?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

Craig gets off work early on Saturday, maybe when he gets off I will have him take some.

Ok..I have it narrowed down to one song....

By Sade...."please send me someone to love"  very bluesy. slow, kinda mellow and sultry?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

Back workout!!!! :bounce:  

Deadlifts (I hardly do these!)
4x12,10,8,6@95,115,135,155
Underhand lat Pulldowns
4x12,10,8,6@80,100,120,140 <~~got to 4 and had to have help.
Narrow Grip Seated Rows
4x12,10,8,6@70,80,90,110
Dbell pullovers
4x12,10,8,6@30,35,40,45

Cardio....man, where do I begin. 
I was going to town on the stepper at a level 6 on the rolling hill setting, about 20 mins into.....I smell a .  Wasn't me for damn sure, wasn't Craig.  I have a VERY sensitive nose for smells.  I can't stand bad odors....Well, I am thinking man, it can only be one..so I keep on steeping away....a few mins later...another .  By then I am about sick to my tummy!  Asked Craig if he smelled it too, he did!  He never smells anything!!!  It was that bad!!!   The dude did it again!!!!  AUGH.  I had to leave.  I couldn't take it.  I just got off the stepper, picked up our things and poor Craig just kinda follows...Pissed me off too, I was so ready for that 35 mins on that machine tonight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Greekie...I had to explain it to him.



 !!!!! Oh yeah and don't worry about the jealous girls!!!

As for the farter omg that's frickin hilarious! But yeah I hate when that happens too, always seems to be during high intensity cardio when you really need to breathe hard


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_As for the farter omg that's frickin hilarious! But yeah I hate when that happens too, always seems to be during high intensity cardio when you really need to breathe hard


Someone needed to provide him with a cork or some kind of a buttplug to keep the stink inside him.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

If I find myself needing to  and I can't "hold it in" I seriously get the heck out of there LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

I think girls just don't do that unless we are alone or in the bathroom.

MEN...on the otherhand will fart where ever they please and don't care.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> those too!!!!   ( o )( o )



lol, i cant believe you did that


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

why?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

LMAO--Oh my- I come in here to tell Jodie Hi and find ya'll are talking about farting!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

That is SO Sick about the farter!! Sorry! I hate hate hate smelling farts..or hearing them. GROSS!!! 

Jodie--On the news at 10pm just now, they showed something happend in front of your apartments this morning. Everything okay there? Yuck!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice workout Jodie!! ur deads are awesome!!  

omg that is hilarious about the stinky t00ter!!!  there should be some law against that in pudlic places! eewwwieee


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

haaaaa!! that is so funny! That is the truth.. most guys just fart anywhere.. its gross.. especially at the already smelly gym...anyways great workout too!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> That is SO Sick about the farter!! Sorry! I hate hate hate smelling farts..or hearing them. GROSS!!!
> 
> Jodie--On the news at 10pm just now, they showed something happend in front of your apartments this morning. Everything okay there? Yuck!


Everything is fine here.  We had two girls that were held up by gun point in the parking lot at 7am!  Craig and I had just missed it, we had went to the gym yesterday am about 6:45.  The girls are fine, noone was hurt, but they did have their purses stolen.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Nice workout Jodie!! ur deads are awesome!!
> 
> omg that is hilarious about the stinky t00ter!!!  there should be some law against that in pudlic places! eewwwieee


My deads are alright?  I thought they sucked!  Thought it might be too light!  Now I am proud of those pulldowns!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Measurements from today are in bold.


> 2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - *4/21*
> weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - *131*
> Tri:   23 - 19 - 18 - 17- *15*
> Bi:   6 - 4 - 3 -  3 - *3*
> ...


I lost 1lb of lbm, so have to keep the carbs as planned for now. No more cutting them in half.  We get 1 more cheat!  Cake is about to go in the oven.  Yellow w/ choc. frosting!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Everything is fine here.  We had two girls that were held up by gun point in the parking lot at 7am!  Craig and I had just missed it, we had went to the gym yesterday am about 6:45.  The girls are fine, noone was hurt, but they did have their purses stolen.


I'm glad they are fine!! That is just so scary to me, And you are in a Very Nice Area tooo!!!

Glad they are fine!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Awesome Measurements girl!!!!!!!  Was Jon Happy?? I bet he is so Proud of you & Craig!!

ENJOY Your Cake! You deserve it!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

He said we are right on track!  Not to sweat it!  Gave me the ok to do spin class twice a week if I want too and ok for the sprints.  There was no change to the diet since it is still working.  My upper body is pretty lean so it has no where else to pull from but my friggen tree trunks!!   

The cake mix was yummy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Thats Great News Jodie!!!!! 

ohhhh I bet that cake mix was Yummmmmmmy!!!!!


----------



## jstar (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice measurements honey!  

How do you like your green suit? At least you have a backup...you never know if you will need it.

Well I did no carbs Sun, Mon and most of Tues...weird I looked better Mon night than Tues (but I had sodium Tues so that must be why I was holding water). I decided to have a carb-up last night when I got home from posing and repeat what I just did. No carbs Wed-Fri...maybe some Fri nite or Sat AM...we shall see. 
I am really not that lean so I think if I went in more depleted I would look better!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jstar...I ordered the royal blue one from Bodytech, it hasn't arrived yet.  I'm expecting it soon.  I think.  LOL   Bonnie is sending me the fabric samples which will be the greens, those should be here by next week.  

Don't go in to depleted, you don't want to look flat.  How are ya feeling on the whole?  Sodium will flush out of your system pretty quick, just keep taking in water.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: 9 1/2 Weeks....and not the Movie!*



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Measurements from today are in bold.
> 
> I lost 1lb of lbm, so have to keep the carbs as planned for now. No more cutting them in half.  We get 1 more cheat!  Cake is about to go in the oven.  Yellow w/ choc. frosting!!!




 More awesome progress!!!!! way to go!! gosh your getting sooo lean!!  good to hear that theres no need to cut carbs crazy either! enjoy that cake!  well deserved!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: 9 1/2 Weeks....and not the Movie!*



> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> More awesome progress!!!!! way to go!! gosh your getting sooo lean!!  good to hear that theres no need to cut carbs crazy either! enjoy that cake!  well deserved!


Jen...he'll probably keep the carbs all the way up to the day of and do a sodium load/deplete.  Works much better for me.

Oh...the cake.  it was yum!  Had two HUGE pieces, even put more icing on mine.   I did eat my turkey and aspargus before having the cake.   

Now Craig..he is doing well too, he is down to 10%, he came and got cake..then had this sad look on his face.  He wanted pizza.  so he had pizza right after he left here.  He had to be sure any trace of it is out of the house when I go home for lunch.


----------



## jstar (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jstar...I ordered the royal blue one from Bodytech, it hasn't arrived yet.  I'm expecting it soon.  I think.  LOL   Bonnie is sending me the fabric samples which will be the greens, those should be here by next week.
> 
> Don't go in to depleted, you don't want to look flat.  How are ya feeling on the whole?  Sodium will flush out of your system pretty quick, just keep taking in water.



When did you order it? Just send her a follow up email. She told me 2 weeks and I had it in under 3 but that was because they had to stone it. She also sent it priority. I am sure you will get it soon. Royal blue - that is what I had before. Pretty color on you! Same with green! What shade of green are you thinking about?

That's good that the sodium will flush out quickly. 
Today I feel good but bloated from the carbs!
Yesterday was tough but not too bad. Tomorrow I will get rid of the sodium again


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Couple weeks ago, I think.  I don't remember.  LOL

Not sure of the shade of green, will have to see what Bonnie is sending.  She knows my color pretty well, so she'll have some pretty ones.

I'd cut the sodium tonight by 7ish at the lastest, keep the water high and drop it down about 6pm on Friday night.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

This is what I came home to at lunch......

One word, well three!   TOO MUCH PIZZA!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

hiya!
What kinda poochie is that?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh My Gosh!! HOW CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Wish I was sleeping at lunch..lucky Craig-- Yep Too much Pizza!!

Hope ya'll enjoyed the cheat!

You sound like me...putting more icing on the cake!LOL


----------



## jstar (Apr 21, 2004)

ROFLMAO  

Did you wake him up? 
That's what tooo many carbs do to ya, huh?

Thanks for the tips...I will drop sodium tonight as you said...no more diet soda ( I am BAD I know!)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

I know your dog Is SOoooOOOooOOOo cute!!! Don't you have two?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

hmmmmm..pizza...chicken alfredo from papa murphy's....

Hey SIS!

how's work?
Just woke up a bit ago...yep...woke up at the 'crack of noon'!
(night shifts)
get to run some errands, go to the gym, then on to my 12 hour shift....thinking about it, in a few hours, things will be reversed...YOU will be @ home, al cozy and posting..and I will be at work....


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

Cute pic! Great progress as usual. Hope you enjoyed your cake.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

HEY BRO! Uggg--12 hour shift--I don't know how you and Matt do it!!  Yuck!! Have fun!!
work--well its work


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting that pic of me baby...i love you too!

(hmm....what can i catch you doing and post....hmmm)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Don't be a meanie-- it wasn't a bad pic!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya!
> What kinda poochie is that?



Well...Craig isn't too much of a pooch, he is a human version in a 1977 model.

The tan dog...that is Katy, my retired greyhound racer.  That is how she sleeps on the bed everynight.    She's 6.  I think. We do have another dog, a Boxer, Hanna she is 7 plus my illegal cat who is 13. I think.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Don't be a meanie-- it wasn't a bad pic!


Stacey....he is thinking of a way to get back at me!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

watch out girl!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jstar....My suit came in today!  The color is great!  It's sooooo tiny!!!!!!   Kinda weird getting something that can fit in a tiny zip lock bag!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

ohhh That is weird!! I bet you will look Awesome in it..take a picture!!!  SHOW US!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> watch out girl!


As long as he doens't catch me on the


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohhh That is weird!! I bet you will look Awesome in it..take a picture!!!  SHOW US!


Stacey...the bottoms are tiny tiny!   is still a lil big right now!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Craigs a lazzyyy pup!!! 

Jodie get that suit on and show us soon woman!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww...Ya'll don't need to see my fat rear stuffed in that tiny bottom like a sausage on the bbq!   One stab with the fork and I would shoot off the bbq!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

Haaaa.. whatever.. you booty is not fat! you are crazy.. ohh yummm i bet that cake was  you so deserved it... you are so inspiring!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 21, 2004)

nice stats jodie

Looks like your losing that thigh fat that you say you always have problems with


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

craigie looks good from that angle  

jodie, did ya jump him and  ??? I would've!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> craigie looks good from that angle
> 
> jodie, did ya jump him and  ??? I would've!


you would have jumped her husband? how naughty of you..

hiya greeky!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

lol burner

craigie is her boyfriend not her hubby! *i think*

and I meant, if I was her! I dont jump guys.. it'd ruin my virgin status


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

I know...guys around the globe are lining up right now to strip you of that title..


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwww...Ya'll don't need to see my fat rear stuffed in that tiny bottom like a sausage on the bbq!   One stab with the fork and I would shoot off the bbq!


 X 10


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohhh That is weird!! I bet you will look Awesome in it..take a picture!!!  SHOW US!


what she said!
ok..if you can see abs..on a woman..there is NO WAY you can have fat tushie.....
I am sure you you only have a gluteus 'minimus'..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

gluteus beautius....  

Someone's a little weird tonight....wonder why???   hmmmm


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

why? do tell!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

uh uh.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

c'mon..no secrets!
give us a hint!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

a hint???   OK.....uh, think vascularity?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> craigie looks good from that angle
> 
> jodie, did ya jump him and  ??? I would've!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

something like a cardio....hump, er..pump?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> craigie looks good from that angle
> 
> jodie, did ya jump him and  ??? I would've!


"look at the butt o that one...yeah..he must work out"
- dumb and dumber


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what she said!
> ok..if you can see abs..on a woman..there is NO WAY you can have fat tushie.....
> I am sure you you only have a gluteus 'minimus'..


I do have a larger tushie.  Its the last place to go on me.  Upper body leans out so quick!  But the lower...I have to fight to get it to go down.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

shut it!
post up or shut up!
I bet craig could bounce a quarter off your hiney!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

OMG...My journal is going to the gutter!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can bounce quarters off his tushie!   He has the perfect rear. 
Mine....it still is a lil squeeshie.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

blame it on FG! 
Girl gets a little bread..and the thread goes downhill..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

well she isn't the only one that got bread.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok....the leg workout and not the middle one.

Seated leg curls
4x12,10,8,6@50,70,80,90
Leg Ext.
4x12,10,8,6@60,80,100,110
SLDL
4x12,10,8,6@85,115,135,135
Wide stance leg presses
4x12,10,8,10@180,270,360,450
Calf presses on leg press
2x20@180,270
BB stationary Lunges
2x15@60
Pilate Squate things
2x20@60

No cardio today, was off day for that.
There was no change to the cardio when we went to see Jon, still 40 and 35.  We are on weekely visits from now until the show.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

nice weights!
"pilate squate things"
I love that!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

well I don't know the proper name for them.  

I'm enjoying the workouts this week Burner!  Haven't done them like this in awhile, plus today....with all that cake...extra energy!  Dinner was not good.  No protein, no veggies.  only carbs! and fat! and not the good kind.  I wanted french bread and butter....
so I had french bread and butter with crystal light.  <--Not the norm. cheat food for me.  I was just so sick of meat, meat and veggies and more veggies.

Oh...i forgot the Mr. Goodbar too!  That was before we got home with the bread.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

hmm...french bread....cheesy garlic with marinara....
good call, get it out of your system, press on!
I just had two chicken breasts and basmati (sp) rice I made in my new rice cooker I got off ebay!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmm...french bread....cheesy garlic with marinara....


I forgot about the cheesy marinara sauce!  I should have got some of that to go with it. 

Ahh...ebay!   I've been getting rid of stuff on there lately for our vacation fund.  My Mom is like a pack rat for yard sales so she brings stuff over for me to get rid of or she sells the stuff she gets in a flea market booth she has once a month. I bought my Sade CD (was $6.50 including shipping) on there and a battery for my cellie.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've gotten a few things off ebay. Paid maybe 325.00 total for the same dive watch / computer my friend paid 500.00 for!


It was odd, buddy and wife were going to have a yard sale this past Saturday. Some guy showed up at their house as soon as they opened and bought all their stuff and left! Sounded like this guy goes around to garage / yard sales, buys the stuff and maybe resells it at the flea market....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Probably.  Mom doesn't do that.  But she will go dig in a pile of trash beside the street if it looks interesting.  She has one bedroom in her house that you can not get into because she has it filled with stuff.  Her husband is having to make a storage shed in part of the backyard with shelves to store her flea market stuff.  Now this thing he is building isn't small, it pretty HUGE from what Craig has said.  Maybe the size of our apt.  which is 788 sq. feet.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's time for bed.   6am comes too soon.  Plus my body is aching all over from chest and back the past few days.  Legs won't be much better tomorrow.
Sleep well everyone!!!

Greekie....write your paper!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

Did you see that thread a couple months back, where a guy had a mother who was a compulsive buyer, and her whole house was filled with crap?
You could barely walk thru it?


G'night!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

Her mom isn't "that " bad...but she does have a room or two devoted to her "junk" and it was piled almost to the ceilings in those rooms.

her stepdad is building a storage shed next to the house to keep all the stuff in and I swear it is just as many square feet as their house...if not more...lots of room to store her junk (something tells me the house will still be full of stuff though)

thank you all for the comments on my ass....it's nice to know i have a good side!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

burner...stop looking at my butt....thats just gay dude...lol


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

great workout last nite Jodie!!  bet your legs are aching today!!! gosh and cardio this morning! fun fun!! 

hope you enjoyed that bread n butter and Goodbar chocolate thingy! last cheat wasnt it?? 

Have a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Probably.  Mom doesn't do that.  But she will go dig in a pile of trash beside the street if it looks interesting.  She has one bedroom in her house that you can not get into because she has it filled with stuff.  Her husband is having to make a storage shed in part of the backyard with shelves to store her flea market stuff.  Now this thing he is building isn't small, it pretty HUGE from what Craig has said.  Maybe the size of our apt.  which is 788 sq. feet.  LOL


GOOOOD LORD That is a HUGE Shed for her stuff!! LMAO!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Morning!  It is a huge shed Stacey.  I haven't seen it yet.  Haven't ventured in that side of the yard. LOL

Jenjen....I may get one more, but if not, that will be the last one.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

Jodie...i mailed your stuff...just thought i would let you know!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

Thats too Funny Jodie!!

How are you today??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Jodie...i mailed your stuff...just thought i would let you know!


Thank you Baby!    I've been busy getting a lease.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Stacey..been kinda busy this am.  I've been the mean co-worker today.  Got pissy because one of the girls here thinks she shouldn't have to work several weekends in a row like two of us do.  Got mad because I was scheduled to work the weekend Craig goes to visit his parents, but she refuses to work the 1st wekend of the month, so they flipped us.  Now I will eb off the weekend Craig will be gone.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Girl!! Everything looks good!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

uggg that would make me pissy too Jodie! Sowwwy sweetie!

So will you go with Craig to his parents now that you are off?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hmm....Hadn't thought about that one.  Probably not.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Girl!! Everything looks good!!


Thank you Andrea!  How are things with you?


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

hey...i went shopping...we have TP for the bunghole now!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Woohoo!!!!  No drip dry!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

i bought other stuff too...but i forgot to get the damn frozen veggies....i knew i should have made a list....damn!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

hey...the TP was the most important thing!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 22, 2004)

It'd be funny if Twin Peaks decides to stop in here..


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

this is true...actually the reason i went shopping


i was going to negotiate the release of the chocolate hostages...when i realized that the roll was empty and supplies back-ups were on empty.

i then promptly went to the grocery store where i purchased TP...and protein in the form of eggs and meats.

i saw our dentist there too..Gotham....he said he would call you at work and that he works out by City Streets now.

all-in-all it was an eventful poo...i had to work for it...but it was worth it.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> It'd be funny if Twin Peaks decides to stop in here..


Oh my...he might lurk here and has never said anything.  I thought it be better to call it TP instead of asswipe.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Shoulders or Arms Craig?


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

twin peaks?


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

arms for sure...my chest is still sore!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> twin peaks?


Umm...not Stacey or Tam's ( o )( o ).


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

i like your twin peaks
and your butt....g-damn!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

hmmm..i was going to fold clothes in the dryer and put away the dishes.....damn internet is the devil....keeps me from getting things done!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 22, 2004)

ok..so are you starting another thread at 6 weeks out

we can call it:

holy shit this contest is getting close!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

Craig go get the chores done!!!  come on tell him now Jodie!! 

and yes yes Jodie u need a new journal soon!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Why Jen???  This one is only 2 weeks old.  Can we wait until 4 weeks?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Arm workout for today:

HS Preacher curls
4x12,10,8,6@35,45,50,55
Sissybar curls
4x12,10,8,6@50,60,70,70
DB Hammer curls
4x12,10,8,6@20,25,30,30
Narrow grip bench press
4x12,10,8,5@65,85,95,115
DB Overhead ext.
4x12,10,8,10@35,45,55,60
Rope down and outs
4x12,10,8,6@30,40,50,50

35 mins stair stepper on a 6 pikes peak setting.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> burner...stop looking at my butt....thats just gay dude...lol


who...wha...me???? wha??????
naw...not me...I'm innocent!
It twas JBL's, booty I was looking at....honest!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

TGIF !

Wow Jodie  !  You are doing so good !    I'm getting anxiuos in re: your competition. How about you ?  You should send out some pics to the other contestants so they know not to show up .

Great job !


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

Burner...it is a nice booty isn't it?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

SUPER armie workout Jodie!!! those are some killer lifts!! 
ok ok I hear ya, 4 weeks out for a new journal is better!!  your the boss! 
Have a great day!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 
> DB Hammer curls
> 4x12,10,8,6@20,25,30,30


Wow-ie!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

> Narrow grip bench press
> 4x12,10,8,5@65,85,95,115


Now that's impressive   You must have some killer triceps


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> SUPER armie workout Jodie!!! those are some killer lifts!!
> ok ok I hear ya, 4 weeks out for a new journal is better!!  your the boss!
> Have a great day!!


Thank you Jen and Jillie!
I'm sore as hell from this week, but have been enjoying the change.  Has been the week for month visitor, which has made me really bitchy at the gym when people stand in front of us when we are doing a set or about to use a piece of equipement.  I had my 70lb sissy bar sitting on the preacher bench, some azzhole comes up..."hey, you suing that bench?"  I'm like no, so I move my stuff (gym bag, water).  He proceeds to lean down to pick up my bb...I was like,.."hey, I'm using that!"  Guess he thought I wasn't using it.  No biggy...then when we are doing hammer curls, he comes and stands right in front of me, practicing these basketball jump things. (this is in the freeweight area).  By now Craig sees smoke coming out of my ears. he about knocks Craig over a few times with his little jumps. IDIOT!!!  go find a basketball court.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Jodie, You and Craig are TOO funny!!!

Hope you have a WONDERFUL FRIDAY!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Thats tooo funny about your basketball guy jumper---what a Jerk!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Arm workout for today:
> 
> HS Preacher curls
> ...



it's a damn good thing I don't care about howm uch I lift compared to others ... otherwise I'd have to up my weights!  Great arm workout Jodie!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Now that's impressive   You must have some killer triceps


I did have to have a lil help on the last few reps. I'm still waiting to see the tri's from under the fat layer that covers them.  Floyd say they have nice muscle bellies.  But all I see is fat.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Thats tooo funny about your basketball guy jumper---what a Jerk!!!!!!!


I need to start watching myself in the gym,  I'm getting to pissy in there lately.  I think everything belongs to me and Craig.  It's OURS!!!   hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2004)

makin' my rounds honey -- thanks for talking to me this morning!!!   You're a doll!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I need to start watching myself in the gym,  I'm getting to pissy in there lately.  I think everything belongs to me and Craig.  It's OURS!!!   hehe




now now woman.. must we go over what sharing means!  
that would make me pissy though too! you should have asked him if he wanted to arm wrestle you!!  

and u hush about the "fat" on those tri's!!  I think NOT!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hush on the fat tri's?  noooooooooooooooo.   The fat is still to high there, the pinch test is proof!

share my azz!   They belong to us!  j/k  I don't mind sharing with the people that are there all the time, but these are new peeps.  Clueless new peeps, that gawk!  


Tam...anytime!   Just wish I would have heard the phone the first time.  It was lodged in the sofa cushions.  

Today is a bad day!!  the office has cheesecake!!!  several different ones, little small bite size things...and cream puffs!  It's not easy....three have made their way into my mouth!!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

It all comes down to gym etiquite (sp?)...there is enough room in there for everyone as long as everyone follows the unwritten rules that serious people like all of us seem to magically know.

Jodie is dieting and PMSing right now....it is NOT...i repeat..NOT a good idea to piss her off in the gym anytime soon. 

I think I am going to make sure I build a nice gym onto our home (when we have one)...that way we dont have to worry about stupid people like that...plus we can train naked and use the machines for "other" purposes...oops....was that out loud?


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

I have decided that cheescake is my new favorite bad food...close to reeses cups and pizza...but for sure #1 today....keep that shit away from me!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Craigie...Andrea said she would put it out tomorrow so it will be gone by Monday. Cherie is banned from buying anything good for prospects for the next 6 weeks.  I think I should have her put that in writting!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

damn that was some good stuff...i am having fish now with green beans...being a good craigie...for now


----------



## Jill (Apr 23, 2004)

How many mini cheeseckaes did the 2 of you have? Is this a scheduled cheat? (Im not thinking so.... )


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How many mini cheeseckaes did the 2 of you have? Is this a scheduled cheat? (Im not thinking so.... )


Umm...no scheduled one.

hmm... I had two this am about 9, then 3 cream puffs about 2pm.  that was it.  Cheesecake pieces were about 1x1 in size. raspberry......


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm cheesecake!!!  I'm tellllllinnnnnnnnnnnn

 Kidding


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

It's good stuff!  There is one that is snickers cheesecake from the cheesecake factory.  I din't touch that.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Jodie! ugghh i'm putting my hands over my ears ..you all are talking about my other favorite food  happy friday ! oh yeah.. do you use any fat burner supplement? Or just eat clean and workout? Thanks girl.. byeee


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

I use an ECY stack. 3x per day.  I use to like stuff with the ephedra but can't get those anymore. 

I'd say the diet is the most important thing.  More so than cardio or a fat burner.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

CHEESSSEEEEEECCCCAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKKKKKKEEEE


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

i know it sucks!! What is your opinion on fat burners for myself. I've decided i'm am going to carb cycle..i have made the decision.now its picking exactly which plan. SO, i'm looking ot get lean and in the best shape possible..but.. i'm not going to complete or anything. SO you think i will get good results in a decent amount of time carb cycling and keeping my workouts going strong? oh and any suggestions on carb cycling? I know i can do it and handle it...i'm 100% ready now.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm...no scheduled one.
> 
> hmm... I had two this am about 9, then 3 cream puffs about 2pm.  that was it.  Cheesecake pieces were about 1x1 in size. raspberry......



I read that missy!!  
at least they were teennnyyy peices!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

The other Jodi knows the carb cycling better than I do.  Jodi..... Myself, I prefer to go lower carb, but the only time I diet is when getting ready for a show.  Otherwise I just eat and don't watch anything.

Any diet will work if you stay consistant with it.  If your seeing results and its working, there should be no reason to keep changing it up.
Craig would know more about the thermos than I would.  I usually tend to stick to one thing when it works.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I read that missy!!
> at least they were teennnyyy peices!


Thank God!   I stayed away from the huge slices that are in the frig.  I gotta stop this, we see Jon weekly now...so he will know!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

Like jodie said...thermos are not needed but if you want to get some i reccomend just buing the caffiene and yohimbe that we use...the ephedra is great but now its illegal and the debate is still on concerning its safety.


caffeine = stay awake tabs from walmart 
yohimbe = Yohimbine HCl from bulknutrition.com

take one of each 2-3 times a day.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)

ok .. thank you Jodie yes STAY AWAY from the big slices!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Umm...Craig...you can still buy ephdrine.  That's what the Vasapro is.

Lynnie...I don't work this weekend.  there is no cheesecake in the house.  (I don't think there is unless Craig bought some).


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

what do u guys think of  this? i got it in capsules
http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=739

if im gonna return it i gotta do it tomorrow, im afraid itll give me irregular heartbeat like redline did..


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

depends how much you paid for it...basically it just looks like synephrine and caffeine...nothing to worry about as long as you arent sensitive to caffeine.

My idea posted above is cheaper and probably still as effective if not more effective.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 23, 2004)

so vasopro is still being sold?   cool!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=50
http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=107


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

i dont get it, the kind i got (capsules) has yohimbe in it, that was my biggest concern, i paid $30

http://www.mysupplementguy.com/catalog.php?page=2&keyword=PharmaGenX&cond=AND 

scroll to the third one down


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes baby..it is.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Shoulders:

Arnold presses
4x12,10,8,6@20,25,30,35 (with help last set)
db front raises
4x12,10,8,6@15,20,25,30
Laterals
3x12,10,8@20,30,30
1/4 laterals
3x12,10,8@25,30,30
DB bent over rear delts
4x12,10,8,6@25,30,40,40<~same weight as Craig  forced him to go up
HS Shrugs
3x15,12,6@90,180,270

We did sprints tonight instead of the stepper.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2004)

Please share your secrets on 30lb Laterals


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

secrets.....Umm Age?

Jodi..its actually easier for me to go heavier since I am not doing 4 sets of 15 of stuff.  If I need a spot Craig is there and vice versa.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

Todays am cardio will be spin class at 10am!  ick ick ick!!!!

The weather is nasty today, lots of rain, so no tanning at the pool.  Today will be fake n bake!  Craig gets off work early, so we plan to go see a movie tonight...does anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

wozzerss 30s on those laterals!!  40s on the rear delts!!  way to go!!! 

haha Jenny likes spin classes! maybe it wont be so bad!  have fun!! 

its supposed to maybe SNOW here today!!  Id take your "nasty" weather anyday!! 
hmmmm I dont even know whats playin at the theatres! havent been there in while!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Jodie~ Did you go to spinning?? Fun!
This weather sucks!!! Our power was out earlier!

Hmmm?? Movies?? I don't know..Matt keeps talking about the alamo...lol

Have a great day!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Craig gets off work early, so we plan to go see a movie tonight...does anyone have any good suggestions?


Steve and i are going to see a movie tonight too!!
I wanna go see man on fire with Denzil Washington.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> secrets.....Umm Age?
> 
> Jodi..its actually easier for me to go heavier since I am not doing 4 sets of 15 of stuff.  If I need a spot Craig is there and vice versa.


Regardless, that's DAMN impressive


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Regardless, that's DAMN impressive


Thank you!   I'm trying to make those damn things grow!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

Stacey..I did make it to spin.  I think it kicked my butt big time.  She did alot of hills and sprint stuff.  I'm gonna have to watch the level I do the class at so it doesn't become too much where it eats away at the muscle I have put on.  I want smaller legs, but not at that expense.

The Alamo?  I'll pass on that one.

Jenjen...snow in April?  wow!  I'll take the rain too.  It's not a cold rain.

Jillie....is that movie suppose to be good?  I've seen the preview, but can't rememeber what its about.


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=50
> http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=107



While browsing I saw this and I'm in the process of executing this order.  If I mention your name do you get points or anything?

BTW,  Jodie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

I dunno David.  I had posted that for Greekie to see.  Do they actually have some kind of program like that?

How are you?  Having a good Saturday?


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I dunno David.  I had posted that for Greekie to see.  Do they actually have some kind of program like that?
> 
> How are you?  Having a good Saturday?



Not to bad!  I just got out of training with Debi for legs!  My legs and butt hurt real bad but I'm doing great.  I had some Vasopro left over from 6 months ago and it helped so that link you provided (and discussion) just helped me out big time!!  Thank you!!!!

I have Clenbuterx (Old Formula) but I don't like taking it on leg days!   It makes my stomach feel yucky inside!  Hmmmn... maybe partially it could be from the leg workouts itself with Debi!   !!

In the section of "How did you hear us, I put Iron Magazine and in the other I put your username  so if there are rewards,  you could possibly claim them??

Otherwise, I'm off to the mall for some shopping!    I have a full night schedule so I better get cracking after 7pm!  

How are you?  What's on the agenda today?

*Thank you so much again!  See, I knew I liked venturing into your journal(s) !!  *


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

BTW, that Avatar of yours... is that recent?  Crap, your quads are screaming!!!  I can' t wait to see your comp pictures!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

That pic in my avatar is from  Nov. 2002!  Night before my 2nd show.  I took new pics today of progress, I'll post them shortly.

Today's agenda...movies with Craig, ummm..some fun with Craig, then more Cardio!  augh!   Really not too much planned.  I like my off days to be simple.

Hmm...mall, haven't been there in awhile.  Have to avoid it for now, since they have a Cinnabon place in the one I like to go too.  Have fun shopping!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

These are from today.  My posing still sucks.  I'm right at 130 here, have another 10 to go.  Legs STILL need more work!  I swear I hate those tree trunks!!!!  They are the worst!


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice. What bf % are ya at?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh my gosh Jodie...you look great girly!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

last week it was 11.8, its all in my friggen legs!


Thanbk you Tam.  It's coming along.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2004)

DAMN JODIE!! You look BADA$$!!!! GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

Psstttttttttttt....Kohl's is having a big sale!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2004)

oh my!! Don't tell me that!! haha.. Matts working and I'm In the MOOD to Shop!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

Looked like most everything had some sort of a sale price...50% off clearance stuff....and lots of shoes on sale too!  Got me a pair for work! $20


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2004)

Thats awesome!!! I may go there later. I'm going to Old Navy with my friend in a little bit.. right now I'm finishing up my arm workout (At home in my workout room)


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2004)

I luv old navy!!!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

Simply awesome, Jodie!  Your tummy is freakin' nice!!  You've got some great size in your legs!!!!  And the back is awesome too.   DAMN JODIE.... YOU'RE JUST AWESOME, PERIOD!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

what David said!  

your looks FAb Jodie!! coming right along!! that tummy is happenin! '  and your back is sooo impressive! I want it!! 
no worries on the legs I am SURE they will come in..  

we dont have Old Navy around here.. ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh my gosh.....I think Old Navy and Kohl's is calling MY name.   Lord knows I need to go shopping since I'm leaving Wednesday for Vegas and then leaving in three weeks for Playacar


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Shoulders:
> 
> Arnold presses
> ...



Wow...    What a strong lady you are!!!!  

I love this workout!!!!!!!!
I just wished someday soon I will be able to go back to this rep format.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks you guys!

David,   it was nice to do heavier weights last week!  We may do it again this week too!


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey Jodie!

I went to the mall and I won't even get into what I did!  Let's just say, "it all started with 2 expreso's"  

Got a break tonight for a couple of hours... just waiting for a call to p;ick up a cell phone for repair.  *yawn*  

But, anyway, yeah, I love when other's workout hard especially when you know the weight their using is bringing their workout to the NEXT LEVEL or SHOCK!!  I'd love to see the Dr. and you train!  It must be an amazing site!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

I dunno if you would call our workouts amazing.  LOL  We have our "little moments".  People at that 24 hr fitness probably think we are goffballs doing some of the things we do.  The manager swears he is just going to add us to the payroll since we are there all the time.  LOL


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

This am's cardio:  20 mins on the bike while reading the newspaper, then 20 on the treadmill.  walked for 5 on flat, then took it up to 12 incline at 3.1 for 10, then back down flat at 3.4.


I have a new addiction!!!!  Asparagus!!!! 
Brake off the woody ends, spray skillet with Pam, throw aparagus in skillet, sprinkle with steak seasoning (salt/pepper if no steak seasoning) cover with a lid till it is done!  They are pretty tasty if you let them burn just a little.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> what David said!
> 
> your looks FAb Jodie!! coming right along!! that tummy is happenin! '  and your back is sooo impressive! I want it!!
> ...


Jenjen...Craig said my back was pretty wide today when we were practicing!!   :::note to self...listen to Jenjen on legs...listen to Jenjen on legs!:::::


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

YES!!!  LISTEN TO JENJEN!!!!   those legs will come in and I know it!! heck look at all your killer pics before!!! just keep reminding yourself how unlucky us and your female hormones are!!  and you back DOES rock!! Id love to have it!!  

hmmmmmm now thats an interesting way to cook the asparagus. I always just steamed it. NOW I have to try it that way!!  I love things near burnt!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

It's Yummy Jen!   I've gone through a bunch in about 2 days.  At least it has been on sale the past few times buying it.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh...Craig brought home a sample of that Peanut Power Butter stuff (I think it is called that).  I tried a itty bit of it...that stuff sticks to the roof of your mouth like glue!   eww...I'll pass on that stuff.  Just give me my Honey peanut butter even if it is bad for me!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2004)

Just wanted to stop by and say that your 7 week out photos look fantastic.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you P-Funk!   It's nice to see you here.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 25, 2004)

Jodie, you are such an inspiration to me  The pics are just totally awesome and you are SO ROCKING! 

Keep up the amazing work


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

Aww...thanks Jenny!  I should post beginning ones there.  It would scare alot of peeps!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I dunno if you would call our workouts amazing.  LOL  We have our "little moments".  People at that 24 hr fitness probably think we are goffballs doing some of the things we do.  The manager swears he is just going to add us to the payroll since we are there all the time.  LOL



You workout at 24 hour fitness?    Ours down here have poseurs.  Too bad there weren't more serious-dedicated people like you and Craig in ours.  Ultimately, I quit 24 hour fitness for two reasons.

1) Clowns
2) Gold's is 24 hours also and is 2 more miles the distance then 24 Hour Fitness


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

Wish we had a gold's here.  But we don't.  You should see some of the clowns at our 24 hr fitness..I about die laughing daily!  Only reason I go to the gym in the morning is to people watch, otherwise we would use the cardio stuff here at the apartments.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Wish we had a gold's here.  But we don't.  You should see some of the clowns at our 24 hr fitness..I about die laughing daily!  Only reason I go to the gym in the morning is to people watch, otherwise we would use the cardio stuff here at the apartments.




LOL!!!  You're too funny!  People Watch.  OMG!!  That's my motivation/entertainment also!  I love "people watching" when doing cardio.  OMG, this trainer at the gym I want to deck so badly bc/ he is a "nobody" and he's wasting the clients money.    He charges people like $65 an hour and refuses to talk about training or nutrition when not in the hour session.  Real accessible, huh?   He sucks!!!  He sits there and knuckles around with other gals/guys while his client is in the middle of their rep session.  This one gal today actually stop her reps and started talking and laughing with them and continued on for 2 more minutes.  I swear!  Anyway, he's also known to sleep with his clients and believe me, he's not training hot bodz, competitiors etc..  I wonder why?    He trains women who crave attention and are not in shape.  Hmmnn... 2 reasons.  When with him... they don't work out and secondly their just paying him for sex favors!    It's funny because I 've watched three of his client from starting point to this day and I've seen no improvements!  2 of his clients were my friend's and he didn't know that.  When they came to me and complimented me asking me about my trainer... they ended up dropping him!  

Again, I wonder why?  And no, my friend's did NOT sleep with him!  

Sorry for the venting in your journal but I thought I'd share this with you because I get to see his garbage everyday!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

I use to have a pro bber as my trainer.  He use to always say that none of his clients wanted to follow the diet, then wondered why they were not seeing results.  He would say if they wanted to throw away their money on him, he was gonna take it!  It was funny, because some of his other clients seen the amount of progress I was making, wanted to know what I was doing different.  He even had me tell them what I was doing....I was like...the DIET is the key!  If ya keep eatting bad, and not following the program it wouldn't work.  Alot of what he taught me has stuck, so I try to stick with the basics in training and dieting, even though we are using someone different now.

Oh..most of the time, the clients are just wanting someone to talk to about their problems at home and such...like their hubbies or wives never payed any attention to them.  Kinda like high priced baby sitters for the rich.  That's the only thing that keeps me from getting licensed.  I dunno if I would want to hear everyones problems all the time.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  I want a peanut butter and jelly sandwich!!!! I want THREE of them with crunchy peanut butter and not natty peanut butter...the bad kind!  Jif or Peter Pan!! friggen diet.   

Ok...I think I am better now.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 25, 2004)

sounds yummy~!! BUT NONE FOR YOU!!!   
patience my dear- those weeks are going to whirl away right under your nose!! 
now go eat some asparagus and cluck cluck!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

I know....I'll be good.   I did have an apple! First one in weeks!  Made sure it was a small one too.


----------



## jstar (Apr 25, 2004)

Jodie

I just sent you about 4000 emails 
Sorry Yahoo won't let me send em all at once due to the size. Don't resize them all, just the ones you want me to post.

Your latest pic looks great! You are way ahead of schedule, don't worry the legs will come. I can see major differences in your legs from a few weeks ago so chill out. You are gonna get there  

What is Vasapro? I saw a girl take that at my comp. I wonder.

My roomie took Dandelion root the night before and she was complaining of headaches. She woke up 3 lbs lighter! I said WOW, next time I am taking that!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

Jstar..
You should have all of them back resized.  LOL  I just did them all before checking here.  Only thing I could see that really needed to be hit hard would be your shoulders.  You have a nice shape to your legs!

Vasapro is just ephedrine.  Not sure why she would be taking it before the show. I usually stop a few days before hand.

Dandelion root and Uva Ursi are natural diutrics.  I usually start taking them about Monday before a show, 2 3x per day, up to the day of.  Helps pull out any extra water.

I'll try not to worry about my legs until two weeks out, if they are not there then, they might not be at all.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 25, 2004)

Jodie, your legs look great what are you complaining about???

I love people-watching..esp at clubs.. I can't stop laughing my ass off at what other people call "dancing"


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 25, 2004)

The cellulite and the saddlebags!!!  Damn my Mom!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I use to have a pro bber as my trainer.  He use to always say that none of his clients wanted to follow the diet, then wondered why they were not seeing results.  He would say if they wanted to throw away their money on him, he was gonna take it!  It was funny, because some of his other clients seen the amount of progress I was making, wanted to know what I was doing different.  He even had me tell them what I was doing....I was like...the DIET is the key!  If ya keep eatting bad, and not following the program it wouldn't work.  Alot of what he taught me has stuck, so I try to stick with the basics in training and dieting, even though we are using someone different now.
> 
> Oh..most of the time, the clients are just wanting someone to talk to about their problems at home and such...like their hubbies or wives never payed any attention to them.  Kinda like high priced baby sitters for the rich.  That's the only thing that keeps me from getting licensed.  I dunno if I would want to hear everyones problems all the time.



I can fully understand what you're saying Jodie!  That's for sure.  Sometimes I feel myself that both Debi and I pawn our personal life on each other whereas I want her to be closer to me and vice versa.  I NEED her to realize the B.S. that goes on day to day within my life for the reasons that prevents me from exceleing or just sticking to what she tells me to do.  But, it's different with Debi and I.    Anyway, one thing Debi tells me  as a constant reminder is that I am a product of her and how I look is what she made me to be so if I look like Humpty Dumpty then that would not be too good for both os us.  I like the way though, on how she tells me this because it's purely motivation and constantly keeps me devoted towards what I want to achieve.  It shows that she cares as well.  I LOVE her!!!  She's so cool and awesome!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

Jodie...how are ya this morning?  Lots going on in here, I want to catch up, but it might not be until lunch.....just wanted to say hello hon


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

Just at work, trying to catch up on stuff here.  Hello! 

This am was 30 mins cardio, 20 on treadmill doing intervals with walk, lunge, run.  then 10 mins on the recumbent bike.


----------



## jstar (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Jodie

I will post them when I get home from work!

Yes, I agree, my shoulders are what I really need to work on! 
Any ideas of how I should train them for the next 16 wks to bring them up? If any one has any good routines please advise. I will post those pics 2nite. Thanks again

How much dandelion and Uva Ursi do you take? For how long?  I will try this for my next show, as you can see I hold water in my love handles/sides.

Thanks for the compliments about my legs. I actually think my quads really need to be brought up to match my hammies and bum.

You are rockin chica...keep up the great work. How is the posing going? How's the routine coming along?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Dandelion root and Uva Ursi are natural diutrics.  I usually start taking them about Monday before a show, 2 3x per day, up to the day of.  Helps pull out any extra water.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

Jstar...I will email you my shoulder workouts.  Try them and see if you like them.  I would suggest doing them on a day all alone.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

Umm...routine?  hell, I forgot about that!  Probably start on that Sat. or Sunday.  nothing complicated.  SIMPLE!!!   Posing is coming along well, Craig and I work on it in the evenings.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

JSTAR How did you do at your comp??? It was this past saturday right??

Hi Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Stacey 

Did you know....I AM HUNGRY!!!  I already had my jello.  
More water...more water.


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Hi Stacey
> 
> Did you know....I AM HUNGRY!!!  I already had my jello.
> More water...more water.


ME TOO. I just had some sf jello too......


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't have any more.  We are out.  Have to get some from the food store. 

How's your day Jillie?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

ohh I think I'm gonna make me some of that Jello Tonight!! Since I got Auntie Flo..I'm craving Junk!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 26, 2004)

damn...all you girls are PMSing together....what's up with that.

i know that happens when girls work or live together but posting on the same board? That is just weird.

like jeff foxworthy said "i dont trust any animal that bleeds for three days and doesn't die!"


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Lmao @ DrChiro!!!

Really I didn't know the other girs were!! GOOD I don't feel so alone!


----------



## Jill (Apr 26, 2004)

Im doing okay today Jodie, I just wanna eat!!! I had 4 sf juicy gels!!!! (only 20cals for all 4!) Hows your day??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> damn...all you girls are PMSing together....what's up with that.
> 
> i know that happens when girls work or live together but posting on the same board? That is just weird.
> ...



Hmpf

I thought that was a south park original....


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 26, 2004)

nope...jeff foxworthy...south park may have "borrowed" it...did you see the michael jackson episode? That was some funny shit...shamon!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not PMSing.  Blame it on the diet.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 26, 2004)

so you are just bitchy for no reason?...lol.

i know you are PMSing dont lie...and I am gonna keep on arguing with you cause i know it pisses you off when you are PMSing....haha!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

But my tummy hurts and your being mean.  So I refuse to play.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not mean...hurry up and come home...I promise to be nice when you get here!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

I've heard that one before........Ya think I am fallen for that one?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like fun to me


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

Today's chest workout.  Still lower reps with higher weights.

cable crossovers
4x12,10,8,6@40,60,70,80
pec dec supersetted with 3x20 jump lunges
4x12,10,8,6@40,50,60,70
30 degree flies supersetted with 3x10 squat thrusts
4x12,10,8,6@30,40,45,45
Machine bench press
4x12,10,8,6@60,80,100,110
3x20 pop squats

cardio 35 mins on the stepper level 5 on rolling hills


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jstar...I will email you my shoulder workouts.  Try them and see if you like them.  I would suggest doing them on a day all alone.


I do mine on a separate day too.
By the time it takes me to do mil press, side lats, rear and front lat raises, then traps..(do them on delt day) It is a full workout. My delts have come out in the last year, since I had been working on them directly.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Today's chest workout.  Still lower reps with higher weights.
> 
> cable crossovers
> ...


sounds tiring!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

NICE workout!!!!  looks real fun!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

Wasn't too tiring of a workout at all!   We were done pretty quick!  It's the cardio afterward that sucks!

ok...I am off to do my am cardio. 

Jstar....check your email.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

g'morinng, hottie!
have a great workout!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2004)

Jodie....hope your workout was good this morning.

Talk to you later


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

We only did 30 mins on the bike!   
Weight is down to 129, that is 2 lbs in a week, which isn't good, so I am kinda freaking.  Tomorrow is Jon day, so we will see if its bf or muscle.  If its muscle, gonna have to see if the cardio can be kicked back a lil and add more protein.  We were gonna do spin class tonight, but an hour of it will be too much not knowing if its bf or the other.  I don't want to loose the muscle so we will do sprints instead.  Craig is worried he won't make it in time for the show with being lean enough, with me its the other way around.  Its weird, its like its just falling off me and hang on for dear life with Craig. WTF.


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Do you think its muscle??? Ya think its the cardio that would have done it or the low cals?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think it will be too much muscle.  Had the monthly visitor this week, so I should be ok.  Could have been holding water from that, which I usually do.  Don't really think the calories are an issue to worry about, protein is still pretty high for my weight.  I've done alot more cardio before for past shows and the LBM stayed high, so really just have to wait and see tomorrow.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> like jeff foxworthy said "i dont trust any animal that bleeds for three days and doesn't die!"



  

Hey Jodie!! How are ya today?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm good Andrea!  How are you?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

wow Jodie you are really coming along!! maybe you just loss water too?? Im hoping its not muscle girl!!   
how is the weather down there today? dont tell me hot!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 27, 2004)

Doing good!! How much weight were you trying to loose a week?  What happens if you loose too much?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'd rather the weight stay to about a pound per week.  1 1/2 at the most.  Goal is to be about 121 to 122 with 116LBM.  But I dunno.  I'm thinking it is auntie flow water weight.  I pulled off glutamine for two weeks, but added that back in right after last bf check, we'll see if that little sup. makes any difference.  Plus I have upped my protein intake by an ounce or two each meal, so that should play in ok too.

Andrea..if I am loosing too much, we just have to adjust a few things, like the amount of cardio, the diet, etc.  we see Jon each Wed for the next 6 weeks, so should be easy to adjust.

Jenjen...it is hot and sunny out today.  Beautiful day for the pool or beach.


----------



## jstar (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> JSTAR How did you do at your comp??? It was this past saturday right??
> 
> Hi Jodie




I just found out the placings...I got last again I kinda knew that going in. But that just adds fuel to the fire for next time. I am going in HARD and LEAN in August!!!! 

Jod - Those shoulder w/o's look GREAT!!! I can't wait to give em a try! Do you alternate them week to week or just use one for a few weeks and then switch to the next?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

Use a different one each week in the order sent.  You can change out some of the exercises too if you want.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

Back Workout:

One arm db rows
4x12,10,8,6@40,50,60,65
Deadlifts
4x12,10,8,6@95,135,155,155
Wide grip pulldowns
4x12,10,8,6@70,90,100,110
Narrow grip pulldowns
3x12,10,8@80,90,100
Reverse grip pulldowns
3x12,10,8@90,100,100

cardio 20 mins on stepper on intervals.  Talked to Jon, we are set for tomorrow at 8am.  No cardio tomorrow!!!  woohoo, happy happy joy joy!!!  umm...but then its legs in the afternoon.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

YEAH No Cardio in the morning!!!!  

Sleep Good sweetie


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Today's Bodyfat Update! 

2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - *4/28*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - *129.5*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 -  *12.5*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - *2.5*
Subscap: 14 - 10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - *7*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - 7.5 - 6 - *6*
Pec: 10 - 7.5 - 7 - 3.5 - 3 - *3*
Abs: 14 - 9 - 7 - 5.5 - 5 - *5*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - 16 - 15 - *13*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - 25 - 22.5 - *21.5*
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - 21 - 20- *18.5*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - 13.07- 11.8 - *10.88*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - 17.5 - 15.2 - *14.09*
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - 116.5 - 115 - *115.4*

LBM did not decrease any!! I was borderlining 130 this am so we went with the middle of the two.  woohoo, we are ok to continue with the spin classes and no increase in cardio times or changes to diet!!!  Still 6 weeks to go.  We did discuss us adding in a lil extra protein, which is better than adding in more carbs.  Should keep the LBM close to where it is with the amount of cardio.  Plus the tree trunks are finally starting to move!!!!  Really not much on my upper body that it can up from besides my tris.

We stopped at IHOP on the way back, had a HUGE stack of pancakes!!
     I have a fat and happy belly right now.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

Jodie ... I am very very impressed with your progress.  Excellent dedication.  You will do very well.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Aww, thank you NT.  It's hard at times to stay on track esp. in the mornings when we would like to sleep in, go out and have bad foods, etc.  But its only a few more weeks to keep it hanging in there.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

PANCAKES!?!?!?!!   YUmmmm yyyyyyyyy
well deserved! EXCELLENT progress Jodie!!!  everything is going so perfect for you!!! 
and hey is that a gain in LBM I see slightly??


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

Jodie - there are a handful of ladies that are as committed as you.  You have worked extremely hard.  I have to be honest.  Seeing your pics in January I would have never guessed you'd be looking as ... dare I say ... as *hot* as you do!  _yes Dr.C ... I know you're the better half ... opps, the other half  _

This will give the missus hope that she too can become a hardbody hottie.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> PANCAKES!?!?!?!!   YUmmmm yyyyyyyyy
> well deserved! EXCELLENT progress Jodie!!!  everything is going so perfect for you!!!
> and hey is that a gain in LBM I see slightly??


Jen its real close to the same in LBM.  Jon said one cheat won't kill us...so we asked if IHOP was alright, it got the yes.   I think Craig is having pizza again later.  LOL   He's doing awesome himself, he is down to 9.5%.  I'm so proud of him!  I know its alot harder for him to stick with the dieting and all the cardio with his school and clinics.  To me he's the best.  Plus he has to deal with me being grumping and not able to make up my mind on the same foods we eat everyday!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jodie - there are a handful of ladies that are as committed as you.  You have worked extremely hard.  I have to be honest.  Seeing your pics in January I would have never guessed you'd be looking as ... dare I say ... as *hot* as you do!  _yes Dr.C ... I know you're the better half ... opps, the other half  _
> 
> This will give the missus hope that she too can become a hardbody hottie.



NT...the diet is really the key.  I learned this in the very beginning several years ago when I started getting ready for my first show with John Sherman.   He would say, "Jodie, if it isn't on that sheet I gave you, you can not have it".  I never questioned it.  Then as the weeks progressed, he would say I could add certain things to it, but would tell me not to have it after such and such time.  Those principles and the discipline have kinda stuck with me.
I think with Craig and me, the dieting is easier than the cardio.  We both hate cardio with a passion.  but then we both like to eat pizza, bread, donuts, fuddrucker's, fried foods, so we have to do the damn cardio.

I think if Mrs. NT decides to do a show, find her someone you both trust to prep her for her first one.  The knowledge you can obtain sometimes is priceless.

Ya know...Craig said that the first time I dieted down when he was with me!  He couldn't believe how much I could change in such a short period, but I did it before his little green eyes.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the advice Jodie.  

Right now the mrs is dealing with the fact that she's asked Donna how to go about losing weight ... she's eating what she's supposed to and hasn't seen any weight lose yet.  She has been eating the 1700 calories diet for 2 weeks and hasn't seen anything.  She has asked DOnna why and Donna says you have to stick with it.  The mrs is getting frustrated as she really no longer wants to look like she does.  I have told her to stick it out.  I also told her to start adding in some cardio.  I'd like to think that maybe, just maybe the weight lose isn't coming as quickly as she'd like because we've really ramped up the workouts considerably, so maybe the result is she's gain muscle as well.  Don't know ...


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

At 1700 my weight maintains.  But that is just me.  Try the cardio a few days a week to see if that might do the trick.  The HIIT works well and its a short period of time to do cardio and can be done a few times a week.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

AWESOME OUTSTANDING PROGRESS JODIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Oh yummmmmmm pancakes!! I bet you are SO Full Right now!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Chickie....I was suppose to eat 15 mins ago.  I think I would hurl if I attempted.  My meals will be all off today.  But those pancakes were YUMMY!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

If you wanted to lose weight, about how many calories would you take in?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

NT...I take in anywhere between 1150 to 1300.  depends on how much extra protein I have.  I have upped the amount in protein to help keep the lbm where it is the next few weeks.
As far as the split: anywhere at a min. of 146g. protein, 110 in carbs and 20 in fats.  My body functions well with this type of diet, it hates a carb cycle, it hangs on to everything for dear life on that.  Also keep in mind we are working with someone who monitors us weekly, so we can make adjustments accordingly.  Plus our diet is more of a cutting diet than one to maintain, etc.  The weight does come back if much is changed in it.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks ... just looking for a few things I can throw at the Mrs. diet consultant the next time we talk to her.  It seems to me that if there are several that consume few than 1700 to lose weight, maybe 1700 for the Mrs. is a bit high.  We'll soon see I guess.


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Im eating 1700-1800 cals, and am losing!! But, Im sure im large than the misses, and I do a tonne of cardio. That one thing that Brian said, the more cardio the better.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Jodie!!! When I do a comp I will be picking your Brain SO much!! 

Mrs. Smart!

Hope your having a good afternoon!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Afternoon has been good!  I think I have made it a cheat day!  I know not good, but screw it.  Craig picked up PF Chang's for me for lunch.  Had beef and broccoli with about 1/2 c. steamed white rice and M&M's. (small easter size baggie)  Craig was far worse than me.....he had a LARGE thick crust pizza from Pizza Hut.  
Tomorrow will be back to egg whites, oats, sweet potato, green beans, turkey, chicken, spinach, and salad.

I have no clue what to have for dinner tonight!  I don't want greasy, something yummy, but not too over the top in being bad.  Been craving pasta really bad..but that would be too much.  I can eat my weight in noodles.    I don't want sauce, just angel hair pasta cooked in chicken boullion with green onions and shrooms!  Oh...hot rolls with butter too!

Stacey..anytime you want to pick away, you can.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Ohhh honey I'm glad you enjoyed your food today--M&M's are great--for the Mind too! Oh So Yummy!!  

Hmmm? What to have??? Maybe Napoli's??? I have heard they are SO awesome!! (people at work get it all the time)

I would get chips & dip if It were me!!haha!

ENJOY!!!!

& Thanks.. I'm trying to get down.. so I can get your photographer in Hempstead to photograph me. How early should I book him???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Send him an email to see what he has.  Not sure how quickly he books.  I need to email him myself to see about the end of next month, begin of June.  I want new pics with Craigie pooh!! 
Blk n whites!  showing his


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice cheats hunny bunny!!! Deff deserved! 

I just figured something out:
Girls go with chocolate
Boys go with pizza! Steve ordered pizza hut last night, I licked some of the sauce from the crust, thats it!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

haven't had much choc.  Just a few things I haven't had in awhile.  PF Chang's has been since Valentine's Day.  M&M's...hmmm. I dunno when. 

I still can't think of what to have tonight.

Your not joking when the boys go for pizza!  I dunno...just don't think I can deal with the heartburn it would create. Pizza three days later is not a good thing to me.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Leg workout.  Craig went earlier since he had to help a friend move.

SM Squats
4x12,10,8,6@95,135, 185,185
Glute Iso.  (kickback thingies)
3x15@20,30,40
Standing leg curls
4x15@25
Adb and Add Machines
2x30@60 each
leg ext (doubles)
2x15@70
leg ext (singles)
2x15@30
SM single leg lunges
3x15@45, 95,95
Standing calf raises
3x20@160,180,180

No cardio, even though my rear probably needs it tonight.  Instead wondered lost in the food store trying to decide what to have for dinner.  Ended up getting two bagels, one plain one wheat.  Toasted in the toaster with a lil butter.  No meat, just because I really am sick of meat.  Tomorrow is back to the game plan as scheduled.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  

Took glimpses of your strong leg workout!  But I couldn't read all of it due to heavy flashbacks of my own leg workout.  My trainer kicked my ass and today, I have 90% of my legs back!

Your workouts look awesome!!

Have a great night!!!


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

PS.  I forgot to mention that I got my Vasapro!!!    I only ordered two bottles though.  An awesome friend is getting me some stronger stuff so I think I'll be all set until I can kick this bad habit of mine!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

What are ya gonna stack it with David?  Bad habit?  eatting is a bad habit?  Oh hell....that sucks!  I'm screwed today then! 

I did feel icky after my leg workout, just did alot and haven't had enough meals today.  Ihop, Pf Changs and bagels has just about been it.

Have a good night!  don't work to hard.


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> What are ya gonna stack it with David?
> 
> * Possibly with a yohimibe or maybe something else.  Unsure at this moment bc/ that alone seems to give me the energy needed!   *
> ...



* Thank you and I NEVER work hard at my 8-5 job!    It's those damn nights that get me.  Earn $$$ hard... party hard!  Hee-hee!   *


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Send him an email to see what he has.  Not sure how quickly he books.  I need to email him myself to see about the end of next month, begin of June.  I want new pics with Craigie pooh!!
> Blk n whites!  showing his


Thanks girl!!! Can you give me his email again (Sorry)
I think I should be ready early June--late May also..My upper have looks really good..just waiting on the legs! They are improving though!

Ohhhh ---awwww pics of you & Craig!! That will be great!
I love black & white!


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

Check you PM's sweetie


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey baby...glad we are thinking on the same page....I was wanting some pics with you while we are BOTH in shape.

hey...how did you know it was a large thick crust pizza..i didnt tell you that...but it was.....good guess.


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Craig, Is Jodie around? Tell her she can fax me now  Thanks!


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok - My boss is back  DONT SEND THE FAX!!! 
She is out all day Monday, maybe it is better to wait til then!
TY


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm sorry J.  I have been tied up with actual work stuff.  I will try and type it out in an email.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok...I have time!  

Craig.,...you ALWAYS eat the thick crust pizza with blk olives. Cuz you know I won't touch those olives or thick crust.   

David...we stack the it with yohimibe and some caffenine pilss Craig gets at Walmart.  So far, I like the ECY stack better than anything else I have tried.  Don't really get the energy kick from it, unless I come off it a few days.  I'm bad about not cycling it.

Stacey....I'll get ya Tim's email today and pm you with it.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh...it feels so damn good not having to think about what to have for lunch or dinner!!  I was so out of it last night when at the food store that I let the lady charge me $14 for asparagus.  WTF?  So have to take it back today and say...ummm, peeps, you made a mistake, this 1.5lbs of sticks is not sweet potatoes!  Put that $10 back in my checking acct!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

From Craig's Mom. 
fyi
> Q: I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this
> true?
>
> A: Your heart is only good for so many beats, and that's it...don't
> waste them on exercise. Everything wears out eventually. Speeding up
> your heart will not make you live longer; that's like saying you can
> extend the life of your car by driving it faster.  Want to live longer?
> Take a nap.
>
> Q: Should I cut down on meat and eat more fruits and vegetables?
> A: You must grasp logistical efficiencies. What does a cow eat? Hay and
> corn. And what are these? Vegetables. So a steak is nothing more than
> an efficient mechanism of delivering vegetables to your system. Need
> grain? Eat chicken. Beef is also a good source of field grass (green
> leafy vegetable). And a pork chop can give you 100% of your recommended
> daily allowance of vegetable products.
>
> Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio?
> A: Well, if you have a body, and you have body fat, your ratio is one
> to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio is two to one, etc.
>
> Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular
> exercise program?
>
> A: Can't think of a single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No Pain...Good
>
> Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you?
> A: You're not listening. Foods are fried these days in vegetable oil.
> In fact, they're permeated in it. How could getting more vegetables be
> bad for you?
>
> Q: Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the
> middle?
>
> A: Definitely not! When you exercise a muscle, it gets bigger. You
> should only be doing sit-ups if you want a bigger stomach.
>
> Q: Is chocolate bad for me?
> A: Are you crazy? HELLO ..... Cocoa BEANS ... another vegetable!!! It's
> the best feel good food around!
>
>
> Q: Is swimming good for your figure?
> A: If swimming is good for your figure, explain whales to me.
>
> Q: Is getting in-shape important for my lifestyle?
> A: Hey! 'Round' is a shape!
>
> Well, I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had
> about food and diets. Now go have a cookie...flour is a veggie!
>


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks honey!!! 

Omg I can't believe they overcharged you that much!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

They charged me on what my sweet potatoes weighed.  I just didn't notice it.  I usually catch those things.


----------



## jstar (Apr 29, 2004)

I love that post. Too funny


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Ok...I have time!
> 
> Craig.,...you ALWAYS eat the thick crust pizza with blk olives. Cuz you know I won't touch those olives or thick crust.
> ...



In the Speed Stack I believe it contained synephrine and bitter orange!   Or, maybe that's VPX's Clenbuterx!    That was killer!!!

Y- yohimibine
A- aspirin
C- caffeine
E- Ephedra
S- Synephrine


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 29, 2004)

hey now....my mommy didnt say you could post that!

j/k...i thought it was cute that she sent it to me.

so they overcharged jodie for asparagus...but who got sent to the stor to get the money back.....me of course!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes...thank you Craig.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 29, 2004)

thats sooo funny about the asparagus!! Craigs a good guy for going back!  

How was your day Jodie?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Jodie--or anyone 

Do you know where I can buy Dandelion Root?? I have looked everywhere..any ideas??
Thanks

Hope your having a great night


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

GNC has it.  About $9 or $12.  Did the Vitamin Store have it down on Voss?  I would think they would carry it as well.

Jen...the day was crazy.  Dead tired at the moment.  Won't be up much longer.  I've been the whinnie baby at the gym today.  Body aches all over from this weeks workouts and cardio.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank you Jodie!! I forgot to look for it at the Vitamin shoppe!! Thanks..I will check out both tomorrow. I am soooo bloated from Auntie Flo!

I bet you are sore! Sowwwy --Go to sleep girlie- I'm about to myself

Night


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 29, 2004)

Sounds like you need some rest hon


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok...tonight's shoulder workout.

bent over rear laterals
4x12,10,8,6@25,30,35,40
D-bell presses superset w/ one arm laterals
4x12,10,8,6@30,35,35,40     4x12,10,8,6@20,25,25,30
Wide grip upright rows
3x12,8,8@60,80,90
Miltary Presses (I never do these, Craig wanted too)
2x12@45,95
Cable front raises (new to me)
2x12@10

30 mins. on the precor elliptical set on crosstrainer 4 at a rest. level of 6.  Meals were clean, no added snacks!  I love not having to think about what to have to eat!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Sounds like you need some rest hon


I'll get some on Monday.  Have to work the weekend.  Tomorrow is the last workout, then will only be cardio until Monday.


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Jodie

Its been awhile.....how's your training coming along?

When is that show in Houston again? May 15?

BTW  I'm getting my dog xrayed tommorrow to find out if she's prego.....I'm crossing my fingers and saying some prayers


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

Tanya!   How are you?

The Labrada show is the 15th.  I will be there watching!  Off the whole weekend.

When is yours?  Isn't it soon?


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine is May 29......but I'm starting to doubt myself  

Do you ever feel that way or rather did you feel that way the first time you competed?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

I always doubt myself on these things.  Usually end up worrying about it down to the last minute.   Stress over things I can't really control too much, just have to do my best.  Worry about my damn tree trunks and if they will lean out enough, stuff like that.

First time I ever did a show, I was scared shiot less.  Had no clue what to expect.  All the girls were great and very helpful, so it made it worth while.

Don't doubt yourself!  You'll be fine and do just great!  I wouldn't be suprised if you come back that following week to tell us you placed top 3!


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 29, 2004)

Jodie that is so sweet of you to say that  

I am definitely not confident at all.......and my trainer gets mad at me.....he tells me the negative comments need to stop....only postive ones...........Easier said than done lol

I'm still trying to learn those darn quarter turns....especially in high heels.   The bad thing is my trainer has never trained a figure competitor.....so he's not sure exactly on the posing (quarter turns).

I dont want to look like a fool......

I hope we can meet up soon.......It will depend on if my dog is prego or not if we will be able to come out May 15.

Thanks for the encouragement Jodie !!!!  You are an amazing woman.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 29, 2004)

Do everything in those shoes!  Practice practice practice!  wash dishes, clean the house, wash the doggies in them.  
Have you looked at any of the websites with the figure girls on them?  They are usually good for getting ideas on the pose for hands and such.

We'll be there the 15th for sure.  I'll be the one toting a bag full of food.

Your trainer is doing a good job with you!  Be confident and be proud!  It's all about the package you have to show off and how confident you display the goods.  

I'm out for the night, 6am comes to soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Gorgeous ! 

Lookin' good in here !  Have a great weekend !


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Good Morning Gary!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

This am....could not pry my rear outta bed.  So there was no cardio today.  Oh well.  Felt like I needed the sleep anyways.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Morning Jodie!!

you gave AWESOME Advice to Cajunfit!!!!!

Cajunfit--what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jodie-- What is that cheap nutriton website that you told us about in Fitgirls journal like 2 months ago?? Do you remember?? Sowwwy--I digged all through her journal and could not find it!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 30, 2004)

Morning Jodie!! Hope your having a good day so far    Have a great weekend!!  

Cajunfit- I checked out your gallery!! WOW- excellent transformation  !! What's your secret??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Stacey...was it bulknutrition.com?  or saveonsupplements.com?  I use a couple different ones.  or dpsnutrition.com?

I think Tanya has English bulldogs.  They breed and shows them.  Awesome doggies!  and oh so cute! Lil smushed in faces and that waddle when they walk.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah!! Thats it --save on supplements--thanks girl!!!!!

awww those doggies are Cute!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

how in the world do you order supplements with that PayPal???


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

I usually just use my atm card.  not my paypal to do sups.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

oh okay!!  Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 30, 2004)

pstttttttttttt JodieBolognie!!! how are you today darlin?  

your shoulder workout was awesome last nite!! Im real impressed that you are able to maintain all that strength dieting!  

did you choose a song yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Today is a so so day.  Been tired all week.  Think I am gonna take some extra C the weekend to see if that will help some.  10 weeks of dieting is ick to me today.  Basically having a pity party for myself.  LOL  and really no reason to have one. go figure!

I did pick a song, one by Sade, I think it is called Give me someone to love.  It's a slower song, with alot of blues too it, very sultry.

Oh thank you for the comment about the workout, I like doing chest and shoulders the most.  legs would be the worst!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!! CHEER UP!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Just one of those days Stacey.  Tomorrow will be better.  Craig came in earlier and wanted to know if I planned to be a whinny baby at the gym tonight.  Told him yes.


----------



## jstar (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Jodie!

I was tired this AM too! I went to bed at 10 and got up at 8.  I got over that darn stomach bug/food poisoning thing though.

I did your shoulder w/o #1 last night. it was kinda half-assed because I was so weak from the bug but I still "felt it." 

If you have a chance can you hook me up with a couple more workouts to tide me over til Tuesday?


----------



## cajunFit (Apr 30, 2004)

Jodie.......Thanks for the awesome advice.  You have been a wonderful friend and a great support  
You know your stuff girl.... 

NCgirl .....thanks for the compliment....the key...dedication & hard work


----------



## jstar (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh, I just got your email. You are an angel   

Thank you thank you thank you thank you...and thanks again 

You got my weekend off to a happy start


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> how in the world do you order supplements with that PayPal???



Hi Jodie!!!    Love the workout posts!  Keeps me motivated and last night I surely needed it!  

Stacey, I believe 1fast gives you the Paypal options!    And, hello also!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jodie, whats up lady?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Cat and everyone!
I'm feeling better tonight.  Whined and moaned and groaned at the gym, poor Craig had to suffer with my attitude.  Then on the stepper he basically told me to hush, that I always get this way about this time out.  

Jstar...I am so glad your feeling better.  Take your time on the working out until you feel better, don't rush it.

Cajun...Anytime.  I'm always around. Please stop being so hard on yourself about the show!  You'll kick butt.

David...workout will be in the next post.  We did arms!  Wasn't too shabby either.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Arms for today.

Straight bar preacher curls (I hate these!  they make my wrists and forarms hurt for days)
4x12,10,8,6@40,50,50,60
Standing Cable curls with short bar
4x12,10,8,6@40,60,70,80
Sissy Bar curls
3x10,8,6@60,70,70 (attempted 80 but it was a no go)
Over head d-bell ext.
4x12,10,8,8@45,50,55,65
kickbacks
3x10x8x6@15,20,25
V bar pushdowns
3x12x10x8@30,40,50

Cardio was the stairhell master for 30 mins at level 6 on intervals.
I promise to get up in the morning and do my am cardio.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Toasted in the toaster with a lil butter.  No meat, just because I really am sick of meat.  Tomorrow is back to the game plan as scheduled.


hey you!
This statement reminded me of when j'bo was dieting..she too also said how sick of meat she was...




> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> I am definitely not confident at all.......and my trainer gets mad at me.....he tells me the negative comments need to stop....only postive ones...........Easier said than done lol


ok..what are you NOT confident about? You do look great! your shoulders are awesome! Great shape in the arms..whish mine had that great symetry! Lean, ripped. You are doing great! I will 2nd what your trainer says. Replace any negatives w/ positive reinforced thoughts. Even if you have to look at yourself i the mirror and say it to your self EVERYDAY. You are kicking ass! Enjoy it!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

See Cajun!  No negative thoughts.

Burner... I would fight you for bagels at this time!  Yes..we get sick of meat and veggies.   I do like my sweet potatos.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

hmm...a scrappy Texan..that would be a match..plus, my moma told me to never hit a girl...


There are einsstein bagels on our table not to far from me. I have been able to resist. Also, was a box of krispy kreme doughnuts. Also passed that little test..have some chicken, rice and peas$carrots waiting for me in a little while....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hmm...Stacey would be a good partner in crime for Einstein bagels.   Haven't really had the urge for donuts.  I've already killed the other sweet urges the last few weeks.  Now when it comes to a cheat food, I have to seriously think what might be good. But I think Wednesday may have been the last one.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

I just ahd some doritos. I have not had them in a while...now no longer wanting them again for a while...



Wish I could say the same for brownies....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh we won't go there with brownies.  They usually do not make it to the oven.  I love just the mix all ready to go in the oven.

Time for bed.  Have a good night!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

bet you will be dreaming of cookie dough....

Have a great night!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

No dreaming of cookie dough.  Only of the sirloin steak I would like to have for lunch with lettuce and tomatos!

OK..off to do cardio.


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

The weather here today sucks!  Pouring down rain, no sign of the sun at all.  Makes for a depressing day!  Then to be stuck at work in this crap.  I've never understood why people have to look at apartments in pouring down flooding rain...Us poor leasing consulants get our feet all soaked and have to work the rest of the day in damn wet shoes.  Not to mention the  wet clothes that stick to your body!  ewww!!

Cardio...did that this am, 35 mins on the treadmill.  walking on a incline and some running.  It was kinda comical, there is this one lady that always hits herself in the head when she is riding the bike, then there is another lady that will be on the treadmill attempting to run.  She sets the speed really high, holds onto the rails on the sides with her feet hardly touching the belt and runs....if that is what you would call running.  she looks like she is about to be launched from the treadmill.  I dunno....I just don't get it.


----------



## atherjen (May 1, 2004)

there are plenty of freaks at my gym too Jodie!! its amusing to watch them! and kinda scary!! 

Im sorry its raining!! it did that here for a longgg time! it does make it depressing! If it makes you feel better its sunny here and Im stuck at work too!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

The rain has stopped....but still no sun.


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

3 starbursts, 2 orange ones 1 lemon, 2 things of smarties.

My junk confession for the day.


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 3 starbursts, 2 orange ones 1 lemon, 2 things of smarties.
> 
> My junk confession for the day.


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

Add 2 more lemon starbursts.  They were yummy.  Guess that is what I get for cutting carbs in half today.  guess they are even now.


Jillie!  Your doing great with your days!


----------



## Jill (May 1, 2004)

Thanks Jodie! Im having some treats today, dont know what yet!


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

Work is almost over for the day!!!  woohoooooooooooo

Then off to the apt to change back into gym clothes for my pm cardio.  I think we will have sirloin for dinner tonight.  sounds sooo yummy with salad.


----------



## jstar (May 1, 2004)

Enjoy your steak Jodie

I went out to eat today and was good: I had the "Larry Bird" aka grilled chicken sandwich but the roll was pretty big. I was supposed to get steamed zucchini and peppers but they ended up  sauteeing them by mistake. I didn't touch them

So do you have the day off tomorrow? 

I should've started my new training split today but it was too nice to be in the gym so I am going tomorrow. We are getting your rain tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The weather here today sucks!  Pouring down rain, no sign of the sun at all.  Makes for a depressing day!  Then to be stuck at work in this crap.  I've never understood why people have to look at apartments in pouring down flooding rain...Us poor leasing consulants get our feet all soaked and have to work the rest of the day in damn wet shoes.  Not to mention the  wet clothes that stick to your body!  ewww!!
> 
> Cardio...did that this am, 35 mins on the treadmill.  walking on a incline and some running.  It was kinda comical, there is this one lady that always hits herself in the head when she is riding the bike, then there is another lady that will be on the treadmill attempting to run.  She sets the speed really high, holds onto the rails on the sides with her feet hardly touching the belt and runs....if that is what you would call running.  she looks like she is about to be launched from the treadmill.  I dunno....I just don't get it.


Ya know..I think I'd rather be working in foul weather...knowing I am not missing a gorgeous day. Being a night shift worker..going to bed in the summer, and you can tell it is going to be an amazing day..THAT is depressing.

Now, forgive me, but the though of an attractive woman in wet clothes..makes for good movies scenes..

Don't ya have a rain coat and extra pair of shoes handy?

I think we are going to be having steak on Tuesday here. I think this time I will be marinating them in bbq sauce and some Jim Beam. Good stuff...and a salad


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

J...I work tomorrow too, but off Monday and Tuesday, but Craig will be down in Fl. visiting his parent from Tues-Sun.  I'll be flying solo for a few days.  It sucks!  Only good thing is less clothes to keep up with, other than that I can't think of anything else good about him being gone.  I bet those zuchini and peppers would have been good either way!  I've been kinda sauting the aspargus, but in a lil Pam.  Tastes very yummy!

Burner...I got the steak!  and portabello shrooms to cook with it.  And more asparagus!  My Mom use to work shift work, she use to hate going in at night, but she loved her paycheck from it!

Oh...the rain thing...I put a jacket on and a white plastic bag over my head.  Craig said..."well, at least you made a whole in the front to breath".  LOL  silly


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

You gonna saute` the 'shrooms?
I didn't much care for asparagus when my mom made it. It was mushy...= ick.
kristen does it difrferently and it is still sorta crispy and edible.
I just got a rice cooker! (it also comes with a steamer, so I wanna try that too!)

About the poncho thing. Reminds me of two Cozumel trips ago. It was rainy the day we went to Tulum. (ancient Mayan ((I think)) ruins)
They were selling plastic bag ponchos. It was basically a hefty bag with arm holes and a pointy hood. Well, when you put the hod up, it looked like a 'clan' gathering...So...I opted for wet hair...


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

would be a bad day in Vidor, Texas.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

I can imagine....
So, when's dinner?
I have to take my food up to the fridge and hat myfreshly grilled chicken...
I tell ya..I'm good witha  grill..
Even on my paintball team..I've been involountarily recruited to cook when we take road trips...


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

The tummy tonight


----------



## gwcaton (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The tummy tonight



Yummy Tummy there Jodie !


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

nice abber dabbers! (remember 'Body by Jake")


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

Thank you two!   It's about to be full of steak if I ever get up to cook it.  Waiting on Craigie pooh to get done with work.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

grill, (gas / charcoal) hibachi? how ya gona cook it?

I wanna try one of those ronco rotissieries. Have you ever tried it?
Guess you can cook a whole chicken in about an hour...also has a rack for burgers or steaks and such..


----------



## JLB001 (May 1, 2004)

I'll spray some Pam in a hot skillet and throw it in there.  Too icky out to grill.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

aw...say it isn't so!
Get an umbrella woman! It will be worth it!
pan fried steak! I'll be right down...


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Measurements today

1-7 / 3-4 / 4-4 / 4-18 / 5-2
Chest - 35 / 35 / 34 / 34 / 33 1/2
Bi - 13 / 13 / 12 3/4 / 12 3/4 -/- 12 3/4
waist - 29 / 28 / 27 1/2 / 26 3/4 -/- 26
Hips - 37 / 36 / 35 3/4 / 35 / 34 1/2
Thigh - 25 / 24 / 23 / 22 1/2 -/- 22
Calf - 15 1/2 15 / 15 / 14 3/4 -/- 14 1/2

Cardio was 20 mins on stationary bike witht he seta set low. then 10 mins on the ellicptical.  Was not a good morning, I was a whiny baby bitch.  Knees have been sore and not the one I had surgery on.  Couldn't wake up enough and kept talking soft, so Craig wasn't able to hear what I was saying, so when he would ask me again, I would get pissy.    Not a goodthing when he didn't do anything to piss me off.

Hey...did ya'll know that aspargus speeps out your pours when you do cardio and ya smell really really bad?


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Looking Good Girl!  

I'm trying to get out of bed to head to the gym.  Late night last night.  It was my trainers B-day so we went out to celebrate. 

Now I tired this morning trying to get motivated to go.

Thanks for the call Jodie, you are very supportive, knowledgeable and so caring.  I really do appreciate everything.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Wish I had the excuse of being out late for being grumpy, but I was in bed at 11pm.  

Girl your energy is amazing!  If I did all the things you do in one day I would be beat!  You could motivate anyone with that schedule!  

I told Craig about the trips to Maggie Moo's.  He was like..You're kidding right?  LOL  Umm....NOPE!  We will have to try that icecream when the time comes!  No driving 45 mins, only a block or so away.  

Oh I am wanting to come to your show bad!!!  be right back...have to show an apt.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

my mom used to cook asparagus mushy too til i taught her to lightly saute it w/ pam and soy sauce and add in one packet splenda at the end for sweetness..crispy and yummy!

lovin the abs. and the tan! yeah asparagus contains sulphur so its stinky but damn its good! 

i wanted to send u a funny strongbad email link w/ the ab abber 2000 but i cant find it


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

NICE ABS WOMAN!!!  your measurments are smack on!! the right places and all! 

hehe you mean you stunk when you sweat or  ? LOL!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

I didn't .  Just sweat.  Craig was so kind to tell me that this morning. A WEEK later!!! I swear boys!  LOL  Gonna have to watch that aspargus.  

greekie...I don't think I could eat it mushy.  ewww...
Oh..find the link.  we need some funnies today!

yes, the measurements are coming down!  Not sure how the bf will be this week as the scake has not moved since Wed.  Oh well.  Could be a few different things, so I won't stress one week of nothing.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Ok...I have a sec or two.  I think.

Tanya..if I didn't have to work that weekend!  Craig and I need a vacation, and I love going to NOLA.  But dang it would suck not being able to go out to eat at Port O' Call!  Hmm...let me think...may have to see if someone is willing switch.  But I don't think they will.  Would have to do some serious begging.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

The day is almost over!!!!  then time for more cardio.
Off tomorrow and tuesday!  Then work three days then off the weekend.  This weekend, gonna go visit Mom and maybe see about meeting up with Tanya to help her with quarter turns etc.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Alrighty...got the cardio done.  15 ins on the stairmill and 10 on the stepper.  I know...not the 35 I was suppose to do, but I was bored silly and starving!  Came back home, walked the doggies and cooked ground turkey.  Ate almost 8 oz of that along with lettuce with 2 tbs. salad dressing.   I dunno what is up with me wanting meat. (no rude comments boys) Did cut carb in half again today, but the 4 smarties probably made them even again.   Just so out of wack the past few days, feeling off track and no clue as to why.


----------



## atherjen (May 2, 2004)

still PMS'ing?  

you know what.. I have NEVER had ground turkey!  

ohhh a short week of work for you! lucky duck! (haha me too though!). That weekend will come soon enough!


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

Can't blame it on PMS.  That has already gone bye bye until next month where it will last a whole two days.  I'm thinking diet burnout.   Just have to suck it up and get beyond it is all.  Maybe not diet but friggen cardio!  ick ick ick ick ick ick.   I just don't want to do anymore of that crap.  Yep, that is what it is!  Plus Craig won't let me have my Vasapro for a few days.  He's being a meanie with it.


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The day is almost over!!!!  then time for more cardio.
> Off tomorrow and tuesday!  Then work three days then off the weekend.  This weekend, gonna go visit Mom and maybe see about meeting up with Tanya to help her with quarter turns etc.




What would I do without you Jodie?
 

I cant wait to meet you and also try to conquer those darn quarter turns.


----------



## JLB001 (May 2, 2004)

I'll give you a call sometime tomorrow to line things up.  Have to give Mom a call too.  It'll be fun!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

ok...so how was the steak?


----------



## cajunFit (May 2, 2004)

Sound good Jodie.  I will call you tommorrow.  Any special time?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 2, 2004)

Awww thats soo cool that Jodie is comin to help ya cajun!!!

I found some funnies for ya Jodie and everybody, hope they make ya feel better 

ABS - http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail77.html

and one for one of our favorite substances CAFFEINE!
http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail91.html

make sure u have your speakers on


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The tummy tonight


Awesome Abs girl!!!!! Your doing great!! 

Enjoy your day off--It's a beautiful Day out there!


----------



## jstar (May 3, 2004)

Look at those abs! I am so jealous Hope you are enjoying your 2 days off (Mon& Tues).


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Been busy this am!

Slept in till 8:30!  Very late for me!  Did my full 40 mins of cardio on the treadmill, came home ate, showered, read paper, took picsumm....Old Navy, Target, Lucky Village for lunch, then Sam's for food while Craig is gone.  We are heading out to the gym about 4ish, then to do sprints, tan and maybe back home!  Craig leaves early to go visit his parents in Florida tomorrow. Have no plans for tomorrow other than cardio and the gym.  May lay out at the pool or go down Harwin to see what I can find for rhinestones for my one piece.  I want to add more bling to it.


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Thank you Stacey and Jstar about my abbies.  I just need legs now!


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Today.


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

dang Jodie you are looking GRRREATTT!!  abies and back are smokin! ! 

have fun with sprints later!


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

I luv your back I think back definition is super hot!!!! You are so cute always in a hat!


----------



## DrChiro (May 3, 2004)

if she would have taken the hat off she might have scared you....serious "bed head" going on.

thats why i shaved my head recently...but now i have to grow it back in because Jodie doesn't like it (actually I'm not crazy about it either...just went nuts with the buzzer one day)


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

You Go Girl!!!  

Abs are awesome already!  Lucky you Back Incredible!


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks you guys!  I still have more work to do, but hopefully will be there in the 5 weeks that are left.

Ah...the sprints, they weren't too bad!  People probably think we are nuts running in the grass beside the Kohl's dept. store.  

Tanya...I am gonna go check out Harwin tommorrow for jewerly stuff.  They usually have stuff real cheap down there.


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Alrighty....Boobie workout for the day.

Smith Machine Incline Presses
4x12,10,8,6@45,95,95,105
Pec Dec
4x12,10,8,6@50,55,60,70
Incline Flies
4x12,10,8,6@30,35,40,40
Dips
3x15 bodyweight

Sprints    8x30 yards
Side shuffles   4x30
Kickbutt with legs itty bitty baby steps 4x30
Those are est. yards since we really have no clue exactly how far that grass lot is behind that Kohl's.

Oh....I found my most favorite sugar free sour candies today!!!  Sqyntz!!!    http://www.myntz.com/


----------



## cajunFit (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Jodie!

Your workout looks great....very impressive.


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

I won't be able to go heavier the rest of the week.  Craigie won't be here.


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Hey Jodie--damn girl--your looking AWESOME!!! WOW!

have fun at Harwin--be careful

-Hey I was at target at lunch today--around 12:25pm...crazy!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Hmm....I was there about that time.  I didn't see you. 
I'll be careful tomorrow.  promise.  Gotta find some bling bling for my one piece and hunt down some rhinestone jewerly.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

Been up since 5am this am.  Had to have Nemow at the airport by 6!  ick

Dropped him off and went to the gym to do my cardio.  25 mins on the treadmill, 15 mins on the stepper.  Now I ams itting here trying to figure out what the do the rest of the day.  gotta go lift about 5:30, then spin class at 6.  so I dunno.


----------



## Stacey (May 4, 2004)

Hey honey! I bet you are sleepy!!! I can't believe we didn't see each other--I was IN & Out fast though-- just had to get paper towels and leather cleaner

Have a good day


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

I think I was in those areas. Gpot a new pair of workout shorts and a top, then had to get tissue wrap for a box.  Maybe our next Target visit we'll bump into each other.


----------



## Stacey (May 4, 2004)

oh wow--tooo weird. I know I would have reconized you if I saw you!!!

How is your off day going?! Its So nice outside!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

It would be good if there was not a baby bird in the tree next to my patio screaming it's head off.   Poor thing has feathers, just doesn't seem to be able to fly too well.  It screams, so the Momma bird keeps coming to feed it.  No clue where the bird nest is.  

Here is its picture.  The zoom works well on the camera.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2004)

You are sooo lucky you're off today girl.  I would love to be.  HOWEVER.....I do only have 2 more hours left.  

So, how are things going with the prep lately?  Anything I've missed in the last few days?


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

Still plugging along Tam.  I've been wanting junk pretty bad lately, but doing good to pass it up.  Bad thing is I am up to chewing a pack of gum a day!  Tomorrow am is Jon day, so we will see how it is sitting. Kinda scared to see.  I'm only thinking low 10's.  Want to be in the 9's, but I dunno.  Weight hasn't budged this week.


----------



## DrChiro (May 4, 2004)

Ok...i don't like working out without my partner!
Ijust finished my back workout here at the cheesy gym in Florida and there were all these guys in there making jokes about me being on roids...which of course I am not.

They were like "you got that big on cell-tech right!"

i was like, no...i just know what the hell I'm doing..i dont cheat on my exercises to curl more weight...i dont arch my back on my bench presses...and i eat a clean meal EVERY FUCKING 2.5 hours.

try that for a while and see if you dont look like me or better....but of course you wont cause you'll have some excuse.

i guess i should be flattered they think i am on juice but i really wish they knew i wasnt so they knew that they were actually capable of better things if they did it right.

oh well......screw em'


hey baby...i miss you....love ya....talk soon ok
(i am going to my mom's friend's house to read her x-rays...then i am taking my mommy out to dinner!)


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

awwwwwwww!!!!!

and yes u should be flattered craig!


----------



## atherjen (May 4, 2004)

awww Craig they were just JEALOUS!!!  take it as a compliment sorta way! 

Jodie, a pack of gum a day? dang woman you must have some great jaw muscles!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 4, 2004)

I can go through a pack of gum in 2 minutes 

I used to chew several packs a day! I can't really have the stuff around or I don't stop!


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Ok...i don't like working out without my partner!
> Ijust finished my back workout here at the cheesy gym in Florida and there were all these guys in there making jokes about me being on roids...which of course I am not.
> 
> ...



Holy crap... it's so true about what jealous people say about those who look spectacular!  What gym in Florida did you go to??


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

David...he is some retirement community about 45 mins n of Orlando.  Over by the Villages.

Craigieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....I tried to call, but guess you were eatting.  Andi kept me company while I did my workout, she was telling me all her issues.  Her dr. kept her waiting almost 2 hours and still didn't get to see her.  The dr. had to do emergency surgery and then deliver a baby.  Andi did resched. for Thurs.  Told her to get a complete bloodwork up and to be sure to check her insulin levels as well.  Something isn't right and I can see why she is so frustrated.  She's gonna email her daily food stuff tomorrow.  I think she needs to up her calories for a few weeks, to get her body back in order before she even thinks of trying to loose, plus with her thyroid issues too.  She was gonna go to the store to get some fruits for the evening and for tomorrow.

umm...those goofballs at the gym there can remain clueless.  hell, people ask all the time if I am getting bigger at work.  I'm like no...I've dropped almost 20lbs, you can just see the muscle that was under all my fat!  Tell them to go back to their McD's Big Mac and supersize fries!   You know by the time you leave on the weekend they will be copying your workout, they always do.

I miss you too!  Can u come home now?  I'm bored silly.   Oh...I was good on Harwin.  Didn't buy anything but did find soe nice rhinestone necklaces, etc.   I also need to order more crystals for my suit tomorrow from that dance place.  They went up to $28 a gross!    Anndddddddd...Nick posted pics of the new baby on his webpage.  He's a cute baby.  Nick took some really good shots too!


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> awww Craig they were just JEALOUS!!!  take it as a compliment sorta way!
> 
> Jodie, a pack of gum a day? dang woman you must have some great jaw muscles!!


Jen...I know I shouldn't have a pack or so a day..but it saves me from other things I can't have.  I swear my tongue is numb from this gum, I need to find another one that last long or that I won't swallow.  It's like candy to me.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

Alright..here is the back workout.
One arm seated cable rows
4x12,10,8,6@30,40,40,50
RG Bent over rows with straight bar
4x12,10,8,6@65,85,105,115
WG Pulldowns
4x12,10,8,6@70,90,100,110
NG seated rows with short bar
3x10,8,6@50,80,100
Shrugs
3x15@180
HyperExt. 3x15@25

PM cardio was spin class for an hour.  It sucked.  Knee was getting sore and that instructor likes to do everything with lots of tension on the bike!
Dinner was a chicken boobie with salsa and sauted aspargus with steak seasoning. (gonna pay for that salt in the am. when I go to Jon.)  I waited to eat the aspargus late after spin class....didn't want to stink up the room with body odor!


----------



## david (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> David...he is some retirement community about 45 mins n of Orlando.  Over by the Villages.
> 
> *Although Orlando is more tourist like it's still a major haven for retirees... My first guess would've been, Central Florida but in Tampa/Sarasota.   *
> ...


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning Miss Jodie !


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

Good Morning Jodie  Hope your having a good day!


----------



## DrChiro (May 5, 2004)

This morning was better at the gym in Florida...i went EARLY..to get my leg workout done.

It started off with only one other person in thee (a woman in her 60's or so)....she didnt make any comments on roids.

I like it when the gym is empty like that....I got a great workout in.

Playing tennis and golf with dad today....so that will be my cardio...well the tennis will be...riding around in a golf cart is hardly cardio!

My dad went out this morning to get eggs...i told him to get a dozen just for my breakfast and he looked at me like I was crazy....they eat 3 each....crazy ass bodybuilding diet!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Only 3 eggs?  That isn't even a snack.  Do they realize the small fortune they will spend on eggs this week?! 

I did decide at the food store on a premade brownie and some strawberries.  I'll do my cardio tonight.  I HAVE TOO>   Even if its after legs.  We'll see if that brownie and strawberries helps in the lack of energy.  I am veiny as all hell right now!  No more bad stuff after today.  getting too close.

I'll post the stats in a min.  gotta do a few things here first.  They aren't impressive.  No more ground beef before body fat test and no more sauted aspargus either!  It's the only thing it can really be.  Water.  ick

Hi Andrea and Gary!  Hope ya'll are having a great start to today!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Craigie...here is that link to Nick's pics of the baby.  I love the one with the hand and the baby toes!

http://www.sportsshooter.com/members.html?id=2059

I think he is really developing in his way to tell a story with his photos.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Only 3 eggs?  That isn't even a snack.  Do they realize the small fortune they will spend on eggs this week?!



My mom came shopping with us the other day.  She asked why we bought so many flats of eggs.  We told that between the two of us, we eat 15 - 18 a day.  Her eyes were just like this


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Jodie~ Hey honey! When I went on my cruise back in November we met 3 great older couples-they were so neat! They lived about 45 minutes from Orlando (where we flew into) in a retirement community. Wouln't that be weird if they were Craig's parents??? haha!! 
We were suppose to keep in touch with them by email-but we are first emailing them this week!! Oops!
Have a great day!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Umm..his parents did go on a crusie, but not sure when they went.  LOL  Were their names David and Rebecca?


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Today's Bodyfat Update   And yes....I am freaking out today.

2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - *5/5*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - *129*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - *13.5*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - *2.5*
Subscap: 14 - 10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - 7 - *7*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - 7.5 - 6 - 6 - *5*
Pec: 10 - 7.5 - 7 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - *3.5*
Abs: 14 - 9 - 7 - 5.5 - 5 - 5 - *5*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - 16 - 15 - 13 - *14*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - 25 - 22.5 - 21.5 - *22*
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - 21 - 20- 18.5 - *18*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - 13.07- 11.8 - 10.88 - *11.06*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - 17.5 - 15.2 - 14.09 - *14.26*
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - 116.5 - 115 - 115.4 - *114.7*

This is a first, never have had it go back up even if it is just a little amount.  Still enough to screw with your head. As I said in a post a few before this one, I had a 1 lb of 96% ground beef yesterday in two meals and then about 2c. of asaragus sauted in a bunch of seasoning that is high in salt about 3 hours before bed, so that increase has got to be water. I'm holding it like a friggen sponge.

Well...think I just found my motivation to be sure to not slack on my cardio and not eat stuff I shouldn't have.  5 1/2 weeks is not long and I have to drop another 4 to 5% more.  Plus the LBM went down this time too.  THIS BLOWS!!!! But I thik it will all be ok.


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

ahhh Jodie dont worry Im sure some has got to be water weight. I mean you didnt do anything really bad to make it go up like that?!  could have been errors in the readings too.. they are only approximate. 
chin up woman! just keep working hard!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Wednesday last week was pretty bad.  Pancakes, PF Chang's and bagels for dinner.  But shouldn't have affected it that much.  But then who knows..it could have.  Oh...I had PF Chang's twice last week.  Gawd I hate work sometimes, make me eat bad shit.


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

what Changs?? 

but last week you were allowed to have that cheat er refeed whatever you want to call it.  and it didnt effect u before. 
Ima thinking its water. 
no worries!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Umm..his parents did go on a crusie, but not sure when they went.  LOL  Were their names David and Rebecca?


Nope that wasn't their names.. We met 3 couples--I will ask my friend what their names was.. There was a Stan, Bob, ummm? LoL

I'll find out!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Jodie I'm sure its just water ---don't freak out to much girl!! Your going to be fine. No more cheat meals right from here on out?


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Least it wasn't a Tom, Dick or Harry!  

Yes..no more cheat foods.  Gotta be clean from here on out.   Shouldn't have had the strawberries and brownie, but I was lacking so much energy and feeling drained.  Just gotta go forward from now on....  no looking back.


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Omgggg ROTFLMAO  
Come on here whenever you have a food craving and we can help you fight it. When did you have a brownie? YuM!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

This morning.  I only bought one.  Would have baked them, but then there would be a whole pan still here in the office.  Not a good idea!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

awww thats a very good Idea!!! Sometimes when I'm craving a choc. chip cookie I buy One at Target in their snack bar--& I'm all fixed! I know I would eat the entire batch! haha


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Stacey...were you ever on the drill team in school?


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Ummm No

I was In Dance FOR The drill team tryouts for 2.5 years, and took dance outside of the school for one year. However when Tryouts came and we had the parent meeting to go over how much it all costs.. I backed out I didn't want my mom spending that much money on me. It would have cost her over $20,000 for me to be in Drill team for 3 years. I felt very guilty~ I was in the Flagcore for one year-that was fun & cheap..but it wasn't the same ya know. So I got out of it.

 I was in FFA though for 4 years

WHY?


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Am I annoying or something--people always tell me on IM that I'm soo cheery & happy--but Is that really just getting on you guys nerves...truth?


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Am I annoying or something--people always tell me on IM that I'm soo cheery & happy--but Is that really just getting on you guys nerves...truth?



Stacey- hun, I don't think you could get on anyone's nerves if you tried- your too sweet!! And that's the truth


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

You're not annoying Stacey.. you're refreshing! I only wish I could be as cheery 24/7!!!


----------



## DrChiro (May 5, 2004)

> When I went on my cruise back in November we met 3 great older couples-they were so neat! They lived about 45 minutes from Orlando (where we flew into) in a retirement community. Wouln't that be weird if they were Craig's parents??? haha!!



Stacey...i asked my mom....her cruise was in september.....but she thought that would have been cool too!


----------



## DrChiro (May 5, 2004)

oh...and stacey...you are NEVER annoying...you seem to have a very energetic, cheery personality (atleast that is how it comes across on here)....when someone has thta kind of energy I find that it puts me in a good mood and gets me energized too!

only sour-puss losers get annoyed at that sort of thing.

I think your personality is one of the reasons Jodie (and I) are looking foward to meeting you....don't worry about it


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Aww thanks guys!! You are too sweet!! And honest--I do have my bitchy moody days--ask my husband!!! 

Thanks girls!!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Stacey...i asked my mom....her cruise was in september.....but she thought that would have been cool too!


Oh ya that would have been SO cooooool!!! 
Where did they cruise too?? We went to the Bahamas!!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Craig- Thank you SO much for that!!! I'm glad that I can help you and others get in a good mood--or at least put a smile on ya'lls faces!! Thank you!!!

I know- I can't wait to meet you guys too!!!! Hopefully I will before that though!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Cuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....Your not annoying.  LOL

Wasn't thinking that at all.  Was gonna see if you had any good ideas for a routine!  I'm terrible at those things.  I need some serious help in this dept!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Thanks girl!! Ummmmmmmmm let me think-- We use to have to come up with So Many routines for dance. (It was a drill team dance class) hmmmmmmmmm??? I'm gonna practice tonight..if I come up with one.. We can meet this weekend..deal?!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

This weekend wouldn't be good.  Meeting Tanya on Saturday, then Craig comes home Sunday, which is Mother's Day<~~thinking my child might actually fit me in HIS schedule.  I'm off the following weekend too...Do you have plans for then?  I can drive out to you.


----------



## Jill (May 5, 2004)

How many weeks till your comp hunny?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Am I annoying or something--people always tell me on IM that I'm soo cheery & happy--but Is that really just getting on you guys nerves...truth?



You are so silly.......we love you being happy and cheery!!  At least I do


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How many weeks till your comp hunny?


5 1/2 weeks Jillie


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Tamtam....I could not hear a darn thing on my cell.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Did you hear me tell you that I didn't know where the hell my speakers were in my car???


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

I did hear you, just no song.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Damn......I knew that wouldn't come through!!!


So, did you pick something or are you still looking


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

pick what?     I still have no clue.  Floyd says the other is way to slow.  But then he told me I was thick too, but in a good way.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Thick like a pickle.....  

Oh my gosh....we need to find you a song  girly


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Yes...I n eed a song and Stacey's help for a routine. ::HINT HINT:::


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Ok...I am off to the gym to do legs.  Umm, still not sure if I will do cardio.  I should to get rid of the brownie and strawberries. (not a pint of berries either, more like a 1lb of them.  BIG container)  I love strawberries.  Stacey...they have them on sale at HEB for 99 cents for the big carton.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Stacey, is Matt still working nights?  Maybe you and Jodie could hook up sometime in the evenings and work on a routine???


----------



## cajunFit (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> This weekend wouldn't be good.  Meeting Tanya on Saturday, then Craig comes home Sunday, which is Mother's Day<~~thinking my child might actually fit me in HIS schedule.  I'm off the following weekend too...Do you have plans for then?  I can drive out to you.




Tell Stacey to come with you  , the more the merrier.  

We can have an IM get together lol......and posing prepartion & dance move class


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Stacey....ya wanna go to Beaumont?  Say yes....that way I can come home and not have to stay the night.
Excellent idea Tanya!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

My Leg Crap from today.  Didn't really follow anything.

Hip thingies (ab & ad)
2x15            60,70    then 70,80 on ad
Donkey Calf raises
3x15@90,140,190
Standing Calf
3x15@180,200,200
Hack Squats
3x15@90,160,180
laying leg curls (could feel slight sharp pain in back of rt. knee, which is not good)
3x15@40,40,50
walking lunges supersetted with leg. ext.
3x40 w/ 10lbs         2x15@60,80   1 set of 1 legged 15@30
Those pilate squat things that Stacey loves
2x20@60

No cardio, went and tanned instead.  My rear will be at the gym in the am for morning cardio.  Dinner was the rest of the ground turkey and salad with spring mix, iceberg, tomatoes, shrooms.  Didn't chew a whole pack of gum today!  Plus drank all my water, about 6 liters, 1 20 oz diet coke, and some crystal light.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

Hey you!
How was the weekend? Our steak night was awesome! I soaked the steaks in bbq sauce and jim beam...they dang near melted in your mouth. I think that, and the margaritas I made...more than corrected for any lingering bad feelings we were having fromlast week. (she and I had a pretty good argument...) Got that fixed.





> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> i dont arch my back on my bench presses


hmm..I thought you were supposed to put an arch in your back..as long as the blades are together, butt on bench, but a little arch is good, I was told. 



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tell them to go back to their McD's Big Mac and supersize fries!


You forgot to add the diet coke..


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> walking lunges supersetted with leg. ext.
> 3x40 w/ 10lbs         2x15@60,80   1 set of 1 legged 15@30


were your legs fried after this? I like to superset leg exts and leg curls...to get the burn and quicken up the workout....
I got a new weight up on leg ext. yesterday...200 lbs! It SO didn't want to go up..but after calling the machine a couple dirty words in between reps, the weight moved and I was able to rep it..


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> were your legs fried after this? I like to superset leg exts and leg curls...to get the burn and quicken up the workout....
> I got a new weight up on leg ext. yesterday...200 lbs! It SO didn't want to go up..but after calling the machine a couple dirty words in between reps, the weight moved and I was able to rep it..


Nah, they weren't dead afterward.  Just alot of sets.  But my legs are my weak point, so I have to work the hell outta them.  They are slow movers when it comes to change!!!  If I would have done the stepper afterward.....eww, that would have been bad!


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

well..as I was told...if you an do cardio after legs..you didn't work them heard enough...it coulda been the machismo or something..

I actually am not feeling it in my legs now. I brought my running gear to do a 20 minute run this evening.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

I've heard that too Burner.  I just don't like doing cardio afterlegs, plus I need one day away from that evil crap I hate so much.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Cardio was compete this am!!  I made it outta bed! 

15 on the stationary bike at a level 6, then 15 mins on the treadmill: 5 mins walk, 5 mins run/walk, then 5 mins walk.


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

YAY!!! good work on the cardio this am!! 

Im the same way-I can usually barely walk my poor butt home from the gym after leggie workout! 

How are you today Jodie??


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Doing good.  Just getting ready for work.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You are so silly.......we love you being happy and cheery!!  At least I do


Thank you honey! I love you guys tooooooo


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> This weekend wouldn't be good.  Meeting Tanya on Saturday, then Craig comes home Sunday, which is Mother's Day<~~thinking my child might actually fit me in HIS schedule.  I'm off the following weekend too...Do you have plans for then?  I can drive out to you.


Hey Jodie! Thats right I forgot--maybe next weekend..or even in the evenings...but girl--I was doing stuff last night and I can't think of moves??   I'm clueless--but let me play around. IS there anybody else who can help...I don't want to leave you stranded.. I'm going to practice more tonight...

I hope your son does something for you on Sunday!!

Saturday is going to be a crazy day for me- I maybe going to brenham in the morning to my grannys to take care of her for the day..do her grocery shopping, get her hair done, etc. It's my dad's weekend to do all this (Our family rotates weekends that we go & take care of her)..and dad's gotta work. MAYBE. He is letting me know tomorrow..shithead 

that would be sooo fun though--a road trip!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Hey you did my fave leg move!!!  I did Pile squats last night tooooooooooo


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

YEAH You made it out of bed this morning!! Good Job!!
My alarm clock went off for 25 min. before I heard it


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Hey Jodie!  Have you thought about buying some of those MTV the Grind workout tapes.  I know that their cardio tapes, but they have a lot of great dance moves on them and you could probably throw a bunch of them together and come up with an awesome routine!! 

Have a great day!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

I do have Craig who can help, plus Floyd.  Just wanted a girls thoughts as well.  It's great that you are gonna go help out with your Grandma.  

Oh my son...I have a funny to tell about him.  Probably something MyCat would do too!

You know Nick turned 18 in Feb.  Well, he has been driving everywhere, Tuesday evening he calls and this is how the conversation goes: Nick, "Mom, I'm hungry, where should I go?" (umm..like I have had fast food since when?). Mom: "I dunno Nick, what is around you that might be good that you might want?"  Nick, "I dunno, maybe I should wait til my dad lets me know if he is taking me to eat".  Nick, "Hey Mom, there is an adult bookstore!, I'm going in since I can!"....Mim,"umm, ok, just don't go in any little backrooms and stay away from holes in the walls! Don't touch ANYTHING!"..Nick, "ok".  Conversation ends.

15 mins later...ring ring...Nick, "Mom, they wouldn't let me in!! Told me I had to be 21!!! I drove all the way over there for nothing!"  Mom.."Oh, I'm sorry to hear that, that's what you get for trying to go in an adult bookstore".  Me...I was laughing the whole time he was telling me this.

I swear...only my child.  he can be such a goober.


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

Good Idea Andrea! 

Jodie-- I know you need a girls opinion!!  I will try and work something out, kay?!!  

Oh My gosh--that is TOO funny about Nick trying to get into that adult store!! I bet you were happy he couldn't!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

oh and if all else fails (w/ the weekend not working out)I will come and check out the routine when you guys are making it up and see if I can help?!!


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

I wish they wouldn't let my boyfriend into the Adult Video store. Hahaha. I guess he is bummed he has to wait 3 more years. 

How are you today Jodie? I am going to do back tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Hey Jodie!  Have you thought about buying some of those MTV the Grind workout tapes.  I know that their cardio tapes, but they have a lot of great dance moves on them and you could probably throw a bunch of them together and come up with an awesome routine!!
> 
> Have a great day!!



I could go rent some Hollywood video!  That's a good idea Andrea! Your a smart cookie!  hmmm....cookies.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Today's been busy at work, makes the day go quicker.

yes Nick was very bummed out.  Poor turd.  LOL  I kinda look at it that he is going to go anyways, might as well laugh at him when he can't make it in.  LOL


----------



## jstar (May 6, 2004)

I hear ya! I am swamped and I have to leave early too to go see my crazy pill pusher doctor! 

That is funny you laughed at him. I can see him now, just trying to see a boobie in the scrambled up porn channel lol:

Him, if you are getting the grind, are you getting the ones with Eric Nies?  Nice!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 6, 2004)

J...how are you today??

Would stay longer, but I gotta get back to class.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Man I keep thinking today is the beginning of the week and not Thursday.  

I dunno what is up today...been wanting water all the time!  Can't seem to get enough.  Guess that is a good thing, getting rid of the sponge bloat.

CRAIGGGGGGGGGGGG...COMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE
HOMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEE


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 6, 2004)

Jodie- are you still looking for a song or have you decided on one?

I don't know the tempo your looking for exactly but that song Hey Mama is really good and has a good beat.  Here's the lyrics:

(la la la la la)
Hey mama, this that sh*t that make you move, mama
Get on the floor and move your booty moma
We the blast masters blastin' up the jamma
(REEEEEEEWIIIIIIND)
Cutie cutie, make sure you move your booty
Shake that thing like we in the city of sin, and
Hey shorty, I know you wanna party
the way your body look realli make me feel nauuughty
Cutie cutie, make sure you move your booty
Shake that thing like we in the city of sin, and
Hey shorty, I know you wanna party
the way your body look realli make me feel nauuughty

I got a naughty naughty style and a naughty naughty crew
But everything I do, I do just for you
Im a little bit of Or, and a bigger bit of Nu
The true n*ggers know that the peas come thru
We never cease(NOO), we never die no we never disease(NOO)
We multiply like we mathamatice
Then we drop bombs like we in the middle east
(The bomb bombas, the base move dramas)
Naw y'all knaw, who we are
y'all knaw, we the stars
Steady rockin' on y'alls boulevards
And, lookin' hot without bodygaurds
(I do) what I can
(Y'all come thru)will.i.am
And still I stand, with still mic in hand
(So come on mama, dance to the druma)

Hey mama, this that sh*t that make you groove, mama
(hey)get on the floor and move your booty mama
(yaw)we the blast mastas blastin' up the jamma
(hey)so shake your bambama, come on now mama
Hey mama, this that sh*t that make you groove, mama
(hey)get on the floor and move your booty mama
(yaw)we the blast mastas blastin' up the jamma
(la la la la la)

We the big town stumpas, and and big sound pumpas
The beat bump bumpas in your trunk trunkas
The girlies in the club with the big plump plumpas
And when I'm makin' love, my hip hump humps
It never quits(NOOOO) we need to carry 9mm clips(NOOOO)
Dont wanna squize trigger, just wanna squize t*ts
(lubaluba)cause we the show stoppas
And the chief rockas, number one chief rockas
Naw y'all knaw, who we are
y'all knaw, we the stars
Steady rockin' on y'alls boulevards
How we rockin' it girl, without body guards
Now she be, Fergie, from the crew
B.E.P., come and take heed, as we take the lead
(so come on bubba, dance to the druma)

Hey mama, this that sh*t that make you groove, mama
(yaw)get on the floor and move your booty mama
(wuh)we the blast mastas blastin' up the jamma
(NAWWWW, NAWWW)
Cutie cutie, make sure you move your booty
Shake that thing like we in the city of sin, and
Hey shorty, I know you wanna party
the way your body look realli make me feel nauuughty

But the race is not, for the swiss
But who really can, take control of it
And tippa irie and the black eyed peas will be thhhheeerre
til infiniti, til infiniti, til infiniti, til infiniti
Tippa is ouuuuuut

Nosa dima shock, nosa dima ting
everytime you sit there i hear, bling bling
O wata ting, hear blacka sing
grinding, and winding
and the madda be moving in a perfect timing
and we dance and dance to the dancehall riddim
and we're really to nice, it finga lickin'
like rice and peas and chicken stuffing

Hey mama, this that sh*t that make you groove, mama
(hey)get on the floor and move your booty mama
(yaw)we the blast mastas blastin' up the jamma
(hey)so shake your bambama, come on now mama
Hey mama, this that sh*t that make you groove, mama
(hey)get on the floor and move your booty mama
(yaw)we the blast mastas blastin' up the jamma


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

awww I bet you do miss Craig!!

GIRL PLEASE DON't make it the beginning of the week!! TOMORROW'S FRIDAY WooHoo


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Who sings that one Andrea?

Stacey...No I don't want it to be the first of the week.  I have the weekend off!


----------



## Stacey (May 6, 2004)

yeah you have the weekend off!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

LMAO about your son


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

He's a piece of work Greekie.  All Boy I guess.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Arm workout:

bench dips supersetted w/ kickbacks
3x30            3x20@15,15,15
Close grip pushups
3x15
Narrow grip overhand pushdowns
3x15@30,40,40
Alt. dbell curls
1x20@15, 20(15), 20(15)
Hammer curls
1x20@20, 20(15), 20(12)
EZ bar curls
3x12@60,50,50

35 mins cardio on stepper level 6 on intervals.
Dinner was 6 egg whites (that I burnt on accident) and yummy make me smell bad asparagus!  Now to drink lots of water tonight!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

Hey jodi
how are you?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

Jodie.. my quads look bigger, do you think it is:

A) the resistance on the elliptical trainer causing them to grow
B) intramuscular fat
C) they are starting to lean out, making the muscles appear bigger

I am hoping it is just C, and also that I do have intramuscular fat as well so that would mean once the fat goes the muscles shrink

I have been told to stay away from all cardio machines which put your bodyweight on your legs (tread, elliptical, stairmaster) and basically only do the bike so that my legs dont get built up more and they shrink

What do I do if I want my muscles to shrink NOT grow? I tried not lifting for a while and all that happened was I grew excessively "soft" and my muscle mass hardly changed.  I am just starting back into my 15-20 rep sets, Argh!

Your dinner was so tiny.. like 100 calories!


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Greekie...How do your jeans feel in the legs when you put them on?

since dinner I have had 3 pieces of gum and 2 pop sicles.  I didn't feel like having chicken or fish, even when we do, the calories aren't much for dinner.  But then my calories are only right under 1200 for the day total.

Hmm...I'm only doing the stepper mostly at night, but my legs have gone down alot.  I always heard that they make them bigger as well, but I know mine aren't getting bigger, leaner yes, but not bigger.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Hey jodi
> how are you?



Cat!!  I;m good!  How are you?  Glad school is almost over for the summer?  any big plans?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

Thats kinda tough, since I almost only wear stretch jeans, but overall before my legs seemed huge in them and now they look more normal.. I guess that means the quads look bigger cuz theyre getting leaner.. hope so!


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

Most likey so.  I had some guy tell me yesterday that my legs look like they were getting bigger.  I think I looked at him like he was .  I was thinking to myself..I've taking 2 or 3 inches off them and he says they look bigger?  wtf?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

Girl I was wondering, I see you train with what looks like mainly 15-20 rep sets (correct me if im wrong) and you are most definately on a caloric deficit...so how come you are actually gaining LBM???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cat!!  I;m good!  How are you?  Glad school is almost over for the summer?  any big plans?



Right now im as good as can be for my situation....(lots of homework and 2 projects lol...)

Glad? yes
Plans? hmmm thats hard to answer
I will be working 3-5 days a week

will have a vacation somewhere at some point

but i cant go partying with friends....my job drug tests....
so no nuthin....
which is ok since the only thing i would do is a lilttle weed...

but what sux is i cant have anything with alcohol
so that will suck
but oh well

I plan to cut the entire summer


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Girl I was wondering, I see you train with what looks like mainly 15-20 rep sets (correct me if im wrong) and you are most definately on a caloric deficit...so how come you are actually gaining LBM???


I haven't been gaining anymore LBM, only gained some that first time.  More maintianing what is here now.  I think also cleaning up my diet and replacing protein shakes with actual meat helped too. We do higher reps, but then I also keep my weights pretty heavy.  My cardio has not increased in a few weeks either, still at 40 and 35.


----------



## JLB001 (May 6, 2004)

An Update on Pics from tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

oh my gawd! You look absoloutely AMAZING!
...AND you have an 18 year old son? I am stunned.
Keep cranking, lady!


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

Yes an 18 year old.  Don't be stunned Burner I was 19 when I had him.

I'm excited!  Tomorrow I get to meet CajunFit then on Sunday my Craigie pooh comes home.:bounce:   Now if I can make myself move quicker to go do my am cardio.  Still feel half asleep.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

Ms. TamTam..I love ya chickie!  I'm gonna see if Wallieworld has that CD today.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 7, 2004)

Morning Jodie!! Awesome Pictures  .  Black Eyed Peas sings that song- you should really listen to it, I think you'd like it.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

I'll see if Wallieworld has a single of that one too!  
Hope your having a good day so far Andrea.


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2004)

Wonderful sexy pics, as usual!! Have a great weeknd off, I work all weekend, darn!! The weather sucks here right now so I dont mind!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2004)

Wow Jodie....you're looking great girly.  I love you too chickie.  What did you get at Wallie World?  Anything?   Did they have that CD


----------



## jstar (May 7, 2004)

Hey Moma

You are looking super defined - WOW!!! I see you finally tanned a bit too You should be proud, you are in the home stretch now!

Where is your man Craig? I hope he comes back soon for you hun. I am doing Chest and cardio tonight. I think I will try those sprints on Sunday at the beach!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 7, 2004)

I bet you are so excited to meet CajunFit and that Craig is coming home!!!! You look awesome as usual!!!

I've decided that back double bi shots are my favorite ever.. for guys and girls! They just look so cool!


----------



## Jill (May 7, 2004)

Holy crap Craig looks awesome too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You should do a side by side before and after of him


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Wow Jodie....you're looking great girly.  I love you too chickie.  What did you get at Wallie World?  Anything?   Did they have that CD


I haven't gone to Walmart yet.  I'll go after the gym tonight.  I'll stink the store empty.   Then there won't be a line at the checkout.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hey Moma
> 
> You are looking super defined - WOW!!! I see you finally tanned a bit too You should be proud, you are in the home stretch now!
> ...


eww...sprints in the sand will be killer!  I feel your pain even without doing them.

Craig?  He's been in Florida since Tuesday, comes back Sunday.  We might go apartment/job hunting that day when he gets back.  Something a lil closer to his school, plus I am ready for a change with work.  2 yrs here is plenty.

Tanned a lil?  That was only once this week.  Just wait til I start going daily.  I'll be almost as dark as Tanya.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Holy crap Craig looks awesome too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You should do a side by side before and after of him


I'll see what I can find this evening.  I know I have a before of him somewhere.  And I have to ask him if its ok.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'll stink the store empty.




I did that last night at Central Market....


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I bet you are so excited to meet CajunFit and that Craig is coming home!!!! You look awesome as usual!!!
> 
> I've decided that back double bi shots are my favorite ever.. for guys and girls! They just look so cool!


Should be fun Greekie!  
Double back Bi's...I like those too.  Love how you can see the person's back muscles, the Christmas tree and the shoulders.


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

WOW!!!!  JODIE!! you pics are a KNOCKOUT!!  you look AWESOME!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

Jen!!  You made it home safe?

They are coming along.  5 more weeks!  Then godiva choc. cheesecake!!!!


----------



## jstar (May 7, 2004)

I always go to the store after I workout. I just run in and grab what I need then run out You know I need to go food shopping like every other day!

Sprints in the sand? I was thinking of doing them along the beach - the beach I am going to is too rocky and polluted to run in the sand. I will have to try that sometime at the good beach!


----------



## cajunFit (May 7, 2004)

WowZers Jodie!  You look Awesome! 

You are gonna kick some butt girl!  

I got the directions, I will print them out tonight.

Thank you!


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

YW!  I have a busy night ahead, gym, tan, walmart and pack my foods for tomorrow.  hehe!


----------



## atherjen (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jen!!  You made it home safe?
> 
> They are coming along.  5 more weeks!  Then godiva choc. cheesecake!!!!




cheesecake!  now ice cream and peanut butter and whip cream and cherries and more peanut butter and chocolate..  
those last 5 weeks will fly!  Im soo excited for you!! you just keep looking better and better when its hard to make better! way to go woman!!  

I made it home safe and sound at around 1am!  prettyyy much all unpacked!


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

Hey JLB just wanted to say you look great at 5 weeks out!!  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Hey JLB just wanted to say you look great at 5 weeks out!!  Keep up the hard work.


Thank you P!  It's kicking my rear right now.  But I'll plug along as planned.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> cheesecake!  now ice cream and peanut butter and whip cream and cherries and more peanut butter and chocolate..
> those last 5 weeks will fly!  Im soo excited for you!! you just keep looking better and better when its hard to make better! way to go woman!!
> 
> I made it home safe and sound at around 1am!  prettyyy much all unpacked!


Jen...I'll take the cheesecake, ice cream, peanut butter and whipped cream!  sf pop sicles aren't the same.

I'm glad your all unpacked, now to get settled back in.


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

My Shoulder workout for today.

One arm d-bell presses supersetted w/ 1/4 lateral raises
4x10@20,25,25,25               4x20@20
Full range laterals
3x10@15,15,15
front raises
2x12@20
candlesticks
2x12@15
Rev. Pec Dec
3x12@50

20 mins on the stepper on intervals at a 6.  Had too much to do when I got finished.   Got the Black Eyed Peas CD.  Andi has the Usher CD, so I'll have her burn that for me over the weekend.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> eww...sprints in the sand will be killer!  I feel your pain even without doing them.




Today I ran up and down a hill
with a slope of 30-60 degrees....it got worse as you went up

with a sled and a 100-lb weight on the sled...


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

I got a photoshoot lined up for me and Craig on the 23rd!  Woohoo!  I've been wanting pics in blk&whts and this body paint stuff for sometime, so this is a good time to have them done. Craig is looking pretty hot with those calfs and leggies.

I gotta get on the ball to get these leggies to come in before then!


----------



## JLB001 (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Today I ran up and down a hill
> with a slope of 30-60 degrees....it got worse as you went up
> 
> with a sled and a 100-lb weight on the sled...


Cat...why would you do such a torture thing on such a hot day like today?    I would have


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 7, 2004)

damn it was hard

when i got to the top everytime

i would struggle to move
and if i did i would only go from side to side

so i would have to get down into a crawl and force it up

pretty harsh
but i liked it enough
so that i wanna do it again next leg day

But damn, the harness cut into my sides a lot

Left me all red and purple

OH BTW

you look very good in newest pictures


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

Poor Cat.  

Thank you!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

yay!!! photoshoot w/ two hotties.. cant wait to see the pics!!!

btw Hi cat  where u been silly


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

Greekie...Craig don't know yet!  Haven't talked to him much since yesterday.


Oh...the music will be That Usher song "yeah".  Floyd liked it.  Said I could give it some attitude.  LOL  wonder what that means?  I don't have attitude. 

did 45 mins cardio this am on the bike and treadmill.  Andi met me so it went quick, then worked on posing with Floyd.  Had to do this up in the cardio area since the room we usually use was having spin class.  Kinda weird having peeps looking at me in a swimsuit top and bike shorts.  But oh well.  I better get going, trying to inhale food before running back out the door to meet Tanya.  Everyone have a great day!!  Jenjen....have something bad for me..ok?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

JenJen have something bad! HA! For her bad might be extra stevia on her oaties  damn perfect eater 

That usher song - Yeah is really fun!! 

And I love doin cardio w/ a friend, it goes by sooo much quicker!!

Have fun w/ Tanya!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2004)

I'm so glad you're using that song jodie .....I can't wait to see the routine now!!!


Have a great day J, talk to you later.   I have to go get Donnie's hair cut now.


----------



## jstar (May 8, 2004)

Have fun - you and Tanya today!

So no Sadé? You are going with YEAH. I think that song fits -- like "YEAH" look at that awesome physique! 

I am loving the workouts, BTW. I just don't know what to do for plyos...or maybe I will sub in another exercise I don't know. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Poor Cat.
> 
> Thank you!


If that would have made you puke, then
it would really ahve made you throw up
since
i had bad stomach cramps all day yesterday

So i did that hard work out through pain lol





Hey greekie, how are you?
Ive just been doing w/e

Thanks for caring


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Jodie's body definately makes me say YEAH!!!!

No prob cat, I'm great, stop by my journal sometime


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2004)

Me too Viv.....I'm sure Craig too


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Made it home safe and sound!

OMG...Ya'll Tanya is the sweeties nicest person.  An absolute doll!  Beautiful inside and out with a kickazz tight bod!  We just got to get her to where she is not so nervous about being up on stage.  She has a lil water to pull off but not much, nothing the last week won't take care of.

I wish I had her legs!!!!!!!!!  ok, enough of my crying.


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Have fun - you and Tanya today!
> 
> So no Sadé? You are going with YEAH. I think that song fits -- like "YEAH" look at that awesome physique!
> ...


J....You don't have to do the plyos if you don't want too.  I never do them, I dislike them.  LOL
No Sade...Floyd says its too slow.
I had a wonderful day!  Tanya is stunning!  Very beautiful, modest and sweet.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 8, 2004)

Thats great Jodie, u can tell by her posts that she's a sweetie! 

Glad u got home safe!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

Awwww Jodie, thats so sweet.    You are the one I am so amazed with.  You are so knowledgeable and willing to give a rookie a hand  

I had great time with you.  I just received the pics, hmmmm  Do I look like a dork or what?  

Thanks for all the pointers.  I have to say though, looking at them, and then taking in your suggestions for hand placement, maybe I will be able to get the poses down.

I will have to practice, practice, practice


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

Ohh and I forgot..........Jodie is Gorgeous!!!!  Incredible Bod!!!

You are going to do Awesome Jodie!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

Aww, thank you Tanya.  Today was a good day.  Totally enjoyed it all.  It was like I had known you forever!  And no you don't look like a dork!  Nothing like a dork.  

How was China when you got home?  waddle to the door?


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

Girl she has been acting strange tonight.  Alot more affectionate, she cant seem to get comfortable.  She even nested a little......that was strange.

I have a blanket in my bedroom for her, and she kept moving it all over the place.  She stopped, and now she is sleeping.

She wont eat her food in her bowl, but she will eat my eggs...lol.

She's only 54 days from her last breeding, 56 from her 2nd, and 58 from her 1st.  Dogs gestation period is 63 days.  She needs to go until at least Wed or Thurs.

I feel like I've known you forever too Jodie.  We just clicked  that was nice.


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

I forgot....how was Craig?  Excited about coming home I'm sure!


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

Keep an eye on China tonight, she may have them early.  Does her tummy feel hard?  Wouldn't that be a neat Mother's Day gift?  D 

Craig's fine.  He still didn't say too much other than the time he gets in.  They were about to watch a movie and his parents were waiting for him.  He was wondering why I was in a good mood.  Told him because I had a very good day and had cashews.

I hope you get to come this weekend!  ::wishing for puppies soon:::::


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

Girl, I cant get over how strange she is acting.  I just dont know if the puppies could survive this early.  She keeps nesting.

Her jaw was trembling earlier, no panting though.

I will keep you posted.  Hopefully she's just trying to get comfortable.


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

If she took on the 1st try, then they would be 5 days early.  Its sounds like she is getting really close to having them, probably within the next few days, if that long.  It's been awhile since we've had puppies or kittens, but the signs you are describing could be early labor.  My cat use to get really lovable and want attention.


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

My old lady cat...she's 13 or so.  She was sitting in my lap.


----------



## JLB001 (May 8, 2004)

The Fat Boxer.  Hanna doing her best...I'm so unloved look


----------



## cajunFit (May 8, 2004)

They are both adorable!!!

I'm keeping a close eye on her.  I think I will go lay down next to her.  Say a prayer  that her and the pups will be okay.


----------



## Stacey (May 8, 2004)

Hey Jodie!!  That is so awesome that you and Tanya met today!!!  I bet that was a great trip! Glad you got home safe! I hope you have a very happy Mother's day sweetie!!!

When is your comp again?? I have a wedding on June 12th..PLEASE Tell me thats not the day..PLEASEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 9, 2004)

Morning Jodie! thats SO cool that you and Tanya met!!  

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!  

your pup and kity are cute!


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

Stacey..that is the date.  It's ok if you can't make it.

Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms!

No clue what I will be doing today.  My son is coming over sometime today (of coarse this is after he wakes up at noon!)  Craig will be home shorty, so I have him to hang out with, so alls good.


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

Morning Jodie !  

Just had to say Hey before heading for the gym


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

Happy Mothers Day Jodie!!

Chyna is fine, she  was restless last night.  She's still sleeping.

I bet you cant wait for Craig to be home.  Hope you guys have a wonderful day.

My hubby and kids left this morning. I have to stay at home with Chyna, we made plans to go with my in-laws but I have to watch my baby girl.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> My old lady cat...she's 13 or so.  She was sitting in my lap.



KIIITY!!! meow


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Awwww sorry you're at home alone Tanya.

Happy Mother's Day to you though!!

Hopefully Chyna will have the pups this week and you can go to pre-judging this weekend.   That would be good to see.   I can't wait to meet Jodie and Craig and be there for her show on the 12th


----------



## cajunFit (May 9, 2004)

Fitgirl............thanks, but its actually nice to have a quiet house 

Are you going to the show this weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2004)

Nope, I wish.....but just getting back from Vegas, about to leave for Playacar and then going to Houston on the 12th, I just can't afford it, ya know.

I know what you mean, I like having the house to myself sometimes too....about to leave to go see my mom, so have a great day.  I think I'm gonna go to the gym on the way back and do my cardio


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2004)

DAMN!! I was hoping that your show wouldn't be on the 12th..but I thought that was the date. If this wasn't such a close friend I wouldn't go to the wedding. However it is. This is my brothers lifetime best friend..and my very very good guy friend for over 17 years. I went to prom with him twice (His & Mine) B/c we were such good friends and didn't date in high school. He means a lot to me. I'm so sorry Jodie (and Fitgirl) I was really looking forward to going to your show. And meeting Tammy also.  

Hmmm MOVE THE WEDDING..haha!  I'm sorry Jodie!!


----------



## Stacey (May 9, 2004)

Happy Mother's Day Jodie! I bet you are happy that Craig is home!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 9, 2004)

I love to have the house to myself, I can walk around in my undies


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

LOL Greekie!   I have to be sure the mini blinds are closed, peeps live right across the way from us and could see in.

Stacey...what time is the wedding?  For the show there is a pre-judging and a night finals.....If you can't make it, I truly understand.

Hi Gary 

Tanya and Tam....be prepared to eat after this show...no mention of the word diet for one night.  Godiva Choc Cheesecake from the Cheesecake factory and Pizza Hut for Craig.  The next morning...IHOP followed up by Maggie Moo's.  Then after Sunday we add the word diet and cardio back in!


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

Ahhh..today.

Started at 7:30, cooked my eggies and packaged those and my sweet potato.  Headed to the gym to meet Andi for 50 mins of treadmill hell, ate afterward while still talking to her while she began her workout.  Got in the car to go pick up Craig.  Stopped at the gas station for a diet coke and $10 gas, paid with a $20, should have got $8 and some change back, but ended up with $18.  I sat in the car for a few secs, to be sure I did give her a $20, got back out of the car went inside and said..."I'd like to keep this but your cash register won't balance this afternoon and I would hate to see you get wrote up."  Then handed the $10 back to her.  I think it shocked the hell out of her.  Oh well. 
Picked up Craig, went and drove around looking at the outsides of a few apts, went to Chili's for lunch. (had grilled shrimp/chicken with rice). Came home went to the pool for about an hour till Nick came over.  Cooked fish for us, then to walmart for new dvd player(Craig killed the old one somehow). (My child drives like shit).  The video place did not have any dance type videos.  Watched KIll Bill Vol. 1 with Craig and Nick.  Made Nick cinnamon rolls and rice krispy treats (I was bad, but didn't have but two this time of the treats).  Feed some to the dogs to get rid of it since Nick wouldn't take them with him (Brat!).  Nick left, I went back to the gym for more cardio, did 45 mins of the stepper listen to the Usher CD Nick gave me.  Came home, showered, cooked turkey and made salad, watched some of the Saparanos...Now here I sit with my cat laying in my lap again.

Oh...my seamstress called, freaking out thinking I needed my suit by this weekend.  She was so relieved when I told her she still had time.  Poor thing has been dealing with her Mom being sick in San Antonio and her driving down from Dallas to take care of her.  All I know as far as a suit is that it will be green.  LOL  I'd prefer to wear the one she makes for me than the royal blue one.  I know she makes them with love and makes me feel good wearing her work.

The exent of the day.  LOL  Oh I called my Mom too.


----------



## JLB001 (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> KIIITY!!! meow


what no purring?

Hope you had a great day Cat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> what no purring?
> 
> Hope you had a great day Cat.



pretty avg. sunday for me

Hope you had a good day too

cyaz tomorrow 

P.S. Purrrrrr


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 
> Tanya and Tam....be prepared to eat after this show...no mention of the word diet for one night.  Godiva Choc Cheesecake from the Cheesecake factory and Pizza Hut for Craig.  The next morning...IHOP followed up by Maggie Moo's.  Then after Sunday we add the word diet and cardio back in!




How is just one bite of each for me??????

Oh and what the ((*&^ is Maggie Moos?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

yeah, move the wedding for cryin' out loud!!   Say -- ooops sorry, I have to go to a show, you're gonna have to get married another day"!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> How is just one bite of each for me??????
> 
> Oh and what the ((*&^ is Maggie Moos?


No Tam....it will not just be one bite of anything.
Maggie Moo's is icecream.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

MMMMM I want! I want!


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2004)

This morning, we did 20 mins on the bike, 20 mins on the treadmill.  Craig came home from school today with a suprise for us!  A new MP3 player!  No more cd player to tote around for cardio!  yippiiieee!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> No Tam....it will not just be one bite of anything.
> Maggie Moo's is icecream.



Ohhhh s#!^........uuuuh, okay two bites!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2004)

Umm...no.  one scoop


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2004)

Aww, you're killing me here!!!


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2004)

I wanna get an MP3 player soooooo bad!! Lucky girl!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2004)

Hey Jodie whats up

my mom bought these stupid Ms. Bairds cherry pies...
I love them so much
but each little one has 380 cals....


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2004)

Cat..I don't think I have ever had one of those.  I am picky when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## JLB001 (May 10, 2004)

Chest workout from tonight:

DB Bench press
4x12,10,8,6@30,45,50,60
DB Incline flyes
4x12,10,8,6@40,40,45,50
Machine incline press supersetted w/ walking lunges
4x12,10,8,6@60,90,110,110         3x20 w/ 10lbs
Cable crossovers (high0
2x12@40,45
Cablecrossovers (low)
2x12@25          
3x50 Mountian climbers were supersetted with the crossovers
(suppose to do pec dec, but some idiot was camped out there)


35 mins cardio on the stepper set at a 7 on intervals.  Was looking very full today from rice kripsy treats that Nick forced me to make for him. (no...I did not eat half the pan this time, only 2 squares).


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

Good job on not eating half the pan


----------



## david (May 10, 2004)

A quick note:  No, "Thank you" for providing the charisma and superior attitude of training and fitness.  Your quite an inspiration to a lot of IM'ers and your very helpful towards others as well.  Very motivating.  The Dr. is a Moderator and I think it would be great if you were MODERATOR here as well

PS. In regards to the nice postcard you sent me.  I got it today!!  

Have a great week, Jodie!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

Hey chickie!
happy Belated Mother's Day!
We just got back from Minnesota this afternon! I met Kristen's father this weekend. Think that went pretty well!

We were in a barn for a pig roast / graduation party for Kristen's bother's graduation. If you like horses..yo'd loved these! Some of them were very $$....some of them compete on dressage' I think it is called? Some fancy, stepping horse thing...Kristeten's sister in-law's horse is worth about 250k..for a horse....and will be worht more? I don't kow much about horses...beyond I am funy to watch trying to ride them..

We almost died in a tornado as well. that was interesting. Ok, we werent that close...within 10 miles. Close enough..
Had a great mom's day?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I agree w/ david, Jodie you are definately an inspiration.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

ain't she tho?

hey...I didn't get a post card....


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey chickie!
> happy Belated Mother's Day!
> We just got back from Minnesota this afternon! I met Kristen's father this weekend. Think that went pretty well!
> ...


Burner...I love horses!  Haven't ridden in a few years.  Dresage is very beautiful to watch!  Very talented horses with very eleagant people riding them.

I'll write more later.  Gotta get the cardio done, or I will be running late all day.

edit....Burner..I am glad you survived the bad weather!  Tornados suck big time!  I was 3 blocks from the one that hit downtown Ft. Worth back in 2000 in Real Estate school.  Never been so scared in my life, would rather put up with the hurricanes down here on the coast than those things.  Least I know a hurricane is coming.

I don't think Craig has ever ridden a horse.  Hmm...maybe if we go on vacation and they have some there, he'll ride?  
Horses are magificant athletes!  Such beautiful creatures, they've always held me in awe.

Ok...now I better get ready for work


Did 35 mins of cardio.  20 on treadmill on incline, then 15 on stationary bike with the seat low on a level 10.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> A quick note:  No, "Thank you" for providing the charisma and superior attitude of training and fitness.  Your quite an inspiration to a lot of IM'ers and your very helpful towards others as well.  Very motivating.  The Dr. is a Moderator and I think it would be great if you were MODERATOR here as well
> 
> PS. In regards to the nice postcard you sent me.  I got it today!!
> ...




Thank you David!

I dunno if I would want to be a moderator.  The schedule is about to be kicked into full gear for the next 4 weeks.  It's about to be crazy!!!  If I were to be one, I would like to have the time to devote to it and that is very difficult to do atthis  time.  I am honored that you think that I would be a good one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

Mornin' Jodie!  How are ya today hon?  All is well here.  Eating my eggies and oaties right now.  About to get to work on some things.

Gotta go post in my journal -- have a great day


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Have a great day Tam!  Today is good so far...but then I have to go to work and don't want too.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

The weather sucks here today!  Pouring down rain.  dark and deary out.  ick ick.  Makes for a slow day at work.


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Hey girl- Yep the weather does totally suck--perfect sleeping weather!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

Weather here is pretty good.  A little cloudy but other than that, it's okay.   I wish it was sunnier though.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Awww *hugs* Jodie... sunshine comin soon!!!

Go tan! It's fake sun!!!


----------



## DrChiro (May 11, 2004)

I like when it floods in Pasadena...it's so much fun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Floods?  You gonna come home in a boat?  Can we go fishing?  Do you have a worm we can use????


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Awww *hugs* Jodie... sunshine comin soon!!!
> 
> Go tan! It's fake sun!!!


I would, but I am stuck at work.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Aww! Do you have a color printer or construction paper? Make a big yellow sun and tape it in front of you!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

No color printer, they are too cheap for such a thing.  LOL

I might be able to find construction paper.  I'm waiting on Andrea to come back so I can go to lunch.  Lil time away always helps.
Plus I need to see about hunting up some clothes for this photoshoot thing too.


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Old navy has lots of cute halter tops that would look AWESOME on you for your photoshoot!!! For a casual pic. 
Try Academy?

This weather makes me sleeeeeeeeepy!!! I fertilized my grass last night though-So I'm a happy girl that its raining.


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Stacey....when I read the fertilized part...I read something totally different.  LOL  Like eggs.  I'm keeping fingers crossed for ya.   

Yes...You'll get new GRASS with the rain.  LOL


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

Whatcha keeping your fingers crossed for me for???


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

oh my gosh!!! This loan officer up here at my work called me a"hardbody" and asked me this: "when is the competition that your doing..coming up right" I forgot to tell him I wasn't doing it. 

He said that People like Me (AS IN ALL OF US HERE AT IM) are very amazing at what they do & eat & how hard they work!!
 I told him thank you!! That it is hard and I'm not even working as hard as the competitors..and I told him about you Jodie!! 

Just had to share my conversation over the copier!


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Aww..thanks Stacey.  Its getting down to the wire soon for us.

Fingers crossed in the way of baby eggs!


----------



## Stacey (May 11, 2004)

YOU ARE WELCOME!! You are one hell of an AWESOME WOMAN!

ohhhh thanks..hopefully sooooon


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

ITs looked like it was gonna rain for 4 hours now
but it hasnt

Poor you
But i love rain


----------



## atherjen (May 11, 2004)

Good Day JodieBolognie!!!  
Im sorry to hear that its been dreary weather!  

Hope the rest of your day is going super!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Jen the day was good, just yucky weather.
Cat...We'll send the rain to you..ok?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jodie!


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Tomorrow is Bodyfat day..again.  It's gone down, can see things that weren't there before.  When I start to get pretty lean, I have this little sunkin in space on my chest, that is appearing. Tri's are finally starting to show more and the legs are slowy coming along....


OK...the back workout for today. I swear it was row from hell day:
assist. chins
4x12 (the machine doesn't say the weights, only 14,10, etc..)
Seated rows
4x12,10,8,6@60,70,80,100
BB rows
4x12,10,8,6@65,95,115,135
One Arm DB rows
3x10,8,6@60,65,65
Hyper Ext.
3x20 w/25

20 ins of cardio on the elliptical set on crosstrainer 2 level 9.  Damn thing kicked my ass.  I think I hate this more than the stepper.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 11, 2004)

I love the elliptical and I hate the stairmaster.. I can barely last 5minutes on it!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

Send me the rain, but not the lightning and thunder


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2004)

Hi Greekie!  Next time you we will switch for cardio. 

Cat...i think more rain is on the way.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> oh my gosh!!! This loan officer up here at my work called me a"hardbody" and asked me this: "when is the competition that your doing..coming up right" I forgot to tell him I wasn't doing it.
> 
> He said that People like Me (AS IN ALL OF US HERE AT IM) are very amazing at what they do & eat & how hard they work!!
> ...


Hey Stace!
bet that made your day, eh? Always feels good to receive a compliment for all your efforts!
Kinda funny, I think I was getting hit on by some lady this afternoon in the supermarket right after I got done trashing my chest...stil wearing my tank top and shorts....I just laughed it off and kept on going..


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Burner...I love horses!  Haven't ridden in a few years.  Dresage is very beautiful to watch!  Very talented horses with very eleagant people riding them.
> 
> I'll write more later.  Gotta get the cardio done, or I will be running late all day.
> ...


howdy!
glad you know what dresage is...the best I can describe it as: "fancy, high stepping thingie"

I have ridden a horse here and there, but can't 'ride' I asked Kristen when we go home to her paren't place in Nebraska to ride, if I can wear spurs. I wanna hear the ching-ching-ching..when I walk...I guess I can't until I really know how to ride...so I am safe from full cowboy getup for a while!

You woulda loved the horses I saw then! Some where pretty friendly..especially when u had carrots..


Might have some good news for my future cardio..my buddy went down to a new kick-boxing dojo we went past a few nights ago and talked w/ the owner / instructor about him getting back intoi it and maybe training. If he can, might get real cheap rates...
I hate cardio..if I am doing sonething I would like to do..then it would be okie dokie


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Burner...Craig use to teach, don't really remember which form he taught.  He wants me to start back with him when all these shows are over with.  Probably will, would be nice to try something new.


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Today was the ole Bodyfat day, this will switch to Fridays next week. We are 4 1/2 Weeks out from June 12th.

2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - *5/12*
weight: 143- 137 - 134 - 134 - 131 - 129.5 - 129 - *127*
Tri: 23 - 19 - 18 - 17- 15 - 12.5 - 13.5 - *12*
Bi: 6 - 4 - 3 - 3 - 3 - 2.5 - 2.5 - *2.5*
Subscap: 14 - 10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - 7 - 7 - *6.5*
Supra: 17 - 13 - 8.5 - 7.5 - 6 - 6 - 5 - *5*
Pec: 10 - 7.5 - 7 - 3.5 - 3 - 3 - 3.5 - *3*
Abs: 14 - 9 - 7 - 5.5 - 5 - 5 - 5 - *4*
Kidney: 31 - 23 - 21.5 - 16 - 15 - 13 - 14 - *13.5*
Quad: 42 - 35 - 31.5 - 25 - 22.5 - 21.5 - 22 - *21*
Calf: 25 - 22 - 21 - 21 - 20- 18.5 - 18 - *17.5*
BF %: 23.9 - 17.4 - 15.46 - 13.07- 11.8 - 10.88 - 11.06 - *10.3*
fat lbs: 33.78 - 23.8 - 20 - 17.5 - 15.2 - 14.09 - 14.26 - *13.08*
LBM: 109.22 - 113 - 113 - 116.5 - 115 - 115.4 - 114.7 - *113.9*

LBM dropped a lil, but I think at this point into it, its just gonna happen.  We are back on track, mind is back in the right place once again and pretty focused on getting where I need to be in the time we have left.  I had really hoped to be in the 9's but I can't complain with the low 10's.  9's for sure by next week!

There will be a few minor changes to the diet.  Not too much, just little minor things.  Like more turkey and fish than chicken with my meals.  also replacing the oats with cream of rice or cream of wheat but the same serving amounts.  No more rice, no more red meat (wasn't eatting much of this anyways).  And no more cheat foods.  

Craig is still debating on doing this show, guess he'll let me know sometime this week.  Gotta get the entry fees mailed in soon.

Still kinda shocked that my strength in my lifts haven't gone down.  Weird thing is...I'm actually going heavier.  But we haven't dropped the carbs any lower so that may be what is helping keep it higher.  I dunno, just a lil odd if ya ask me.  But I'll take it!


----------



## naturaltan (May 12, 2004)

I've said it before ... great work JBL 
I especially love the fact that when your bf went up a bit, you didn't panic ... if I had to do a show I'd look to this journal as an excellent source of inspiration and what it means to be dedicated.  

After typing that, I need to find something to be competitive in.  Pool doesn't work anything except the biceps when I drink beer


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Me too NT.....I often come in here for tricks of the trade!

Jodie's great.

BTW   Jodie.....How are ya today?


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

I gotta bad headache.  Took some Tylenol for it.  Kept waking up lastnight foe some reason.   

Ya'll are being too nice.  I just put my rambling idiot ideas in here.  

NT...I couldn't panic over the tiny amount it went up.  To me it still went up, but to Craig and Jon it wasn't enough to really matter, but it totally freaked me out.  Just had to get back on the ball with cardio and stuff.  There's just no time to play with it now.  You never know who will show up at these shows, and I have to keep in mind that they are not skimping on their cardio or cheating on their diets.  

mmm...beer!  oh...beer batter fried shrimp!!! yum yum!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

LOL Jodie!!! You are doin so awesome!!!! You can have those cheat foods soon don't worry!!! For now just pretend they don't exist


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Greekie...I really am not wanting any cheat foods.  I just talk lots of bs about food.  I won't eat it, promise.


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Tanya's Doggie Chyna had 4 puppies this am via c-section!  I got busy here at work, so had to give my phone to Craig to talk to her.  Not sure how many of each, but she said they were BIG puppies!  Can't wait to see pictures.  I love puppies!  2 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

Hey Jodie!! Your doing awesome hun!! I wish my body fat was that low! You rock!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

I went to sleep last night with a head ache and it was worse when i woke up!
ive never had a head ache in the morning like that

not even if i had a hangover

pretty weird stuff


----------



## atherjen (May 12, 2004)

AWESOME progress as always Jodie!!!  
coing right along!!  you are going to rock! (already do in my books) ! 
Craig def should do the show too! he looks super too!


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Thanks you guys!  With the bf being low, every vain sticks out.  I look like a road map on my arms after eatting lunch.  

Jenjen..he's sitting right at 9.5% (I think), men have to be down low low to even place.  He just isn't sure if it will be doable in the time we have.  But it isn't a complete no yet from him.  He is gonna keep doing cardio, dieting and lifting, so we will see.


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

STACEYYYYYYYYYYYY......Come to the show with us Saturday for pre-judging!!! 

Pretty please?????  with icecream and cherries on top???

Tanya is coming over to watch it too.  It would be a blast!  Then Craig would have three hot chickies!  It should be over by noon so you still have time to do things in the afternoon.......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

OH MAN......I sure wish I could be there.  But with us leaving soon, it just ain't happening.

OH well.....June 12th will be here soon enough


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Tam....do I need to hunt for you a place to stay in June?  Let me know.


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2004)

WoW !    
You have done/are doing fantastic !!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Aww...Thanks Gary!


Alrighty...time to head home.  It's kill legs night. But no cardio day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tam....do I need to hunt for you a place to stay in June?  Let me know.




I don't care where, you just tell me.    Somewhere close to you guys is all I care about!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

Like their bed?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

You have the dirtiest mind i swear


----------



## greekblondechic (May 12, 2004)

It's cuz I'm sexually repressed.. damn that virgin thing...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Today was the ole Bodyfat day, this will switch to Fridays next week. We are 4 1/2 Weeks out from June 12th.
> 
> 2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - *5/12*
> ...




Forgot to mention how great you are doing!!
Keep it up jodie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

Noooo, thanks but not THAT close


----------



## DrChiro (May 12, 2004)

I am going to give it another week to week and a half and see where my bf% is. If it is about 6 I will do the show...otherwise I'll just continue dieting and do the next one....

  either way I'm gonna stick to the diet and cardio since it is working...just don't think I had enough time to do what I needed to do with my body for this one

  I'll just sit out in the audience with all of Jodie's hot friends and take pictures of her....then go out and eat pizza after the show....I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Greekie...there is usually two large dogs and a cat that sleep with us.  Tammy would have to fight for a corner of the bed.

Mmmmm...pizza.  oh...cheesy breadsticks!!! would be even better!

Cat..thank you!  You should drive over to the Woodlands to watch.  If not this one, the 2nd one!  You can sit with Craig and the Hotties.


----------



## JLB001 (May 12, 2004)

Leg Workout.

Standing calf raises
2x20@160
donkey calf raises
2x20@150, 185
Leg Ext
3x12,10,8@60,80,100 then one set of 10@40 one leg ext.
laying leg curls
4x12@40 (felt a sm pulling in left knee, which has been giving me hell the past few days)
BB Squats supersetted w/jump squats 3x20
4x12,10,8,10@95,135,155,155
stationary lunges with 15lbs
2x20
inner outter thigh thingie
2x30 60,70      and 70,80

No cardio
Dinner was chicken and green beans.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

This morning cardio:

40 mins----25 mins on treadmill...10 mins walk, 10 mins run between a 5.5 to 6.0 with walking, then 5 mins on incline at 10 and a 3.4 pace.  15 mins on the recumbent bike on a level 3.

Breakfast...the normal 6 egg whites and 1/4c. oats. (Craig forgot I was suppose to switch to Cream of wheat).


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2004)

Jodie ... if I eat 2/3 cups of oats, what would the equivalent of cream of wheat be?  It would be nice to change up the oats in the morning.  After the week, I'm no longer excited about eating eggs or oats.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

OMG...you would ask me that. LOL  I know that 3 tbs spoons of cream of what make 1 c. cooked, 1.5 tbs would be 1/2c. 
Maybe 2tbs?  

Ahh...You get bored with food easy.  Try a veggie omelet in the am for a change.  Add in some shrooms, tomato, oinion.  a lil cheese if you are eatting dairy.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

JODIE: Hey girl~ Good morning!!  I am going to do everything I can to go to prejudging..but right now its not looking good.  

How's your day going? It's suppose to rain all weekend Last night I had a bad poordown around 2:30am.. kept me up forever.

have a great day!!


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Today was the ole Bodyfat day, this will switch to Fridays next week. We are 4 1/2 Weeks out from June 12th.
> 
> 2/27 - 3/10 - 3/24 - 4/7 - 4/21 - 4/28 - 5/5 - *5/12*
> ...


Your transformation over the past 12 weeks have been remarkable and inspirational.  You are going to look so great on  stage.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Thank you so Much Jodi!  I can't wait to see you when you start all the preps for your first bbing show.  At least you will have legs!
I'm still waiting for mine. LOL  I'm still a lil concerned with the lose of muscle, what are your thoughts on it?  We didn't increase cardio which I was so glad about, because I know it aids in the loose.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Stacey....YOU HAVE TO COME!!  No is not an acceptable answer.   It would only be for a few hours.......(Doing my best at begging today and being a whiney baby, so Craig won't have to listen to me later.)


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

HONEY I WILL TRY!!!!! But I think I may be working saturday!!!! You are doing a great job begging--LOL!!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

JODIE- Craig is going to the timeshare thing? Without you? Did they tell him you have to have your spouse or girlfriend with you??? Otherwise you do not get the trip or anything. Tell Him to call and find out. I don't want him to waste a trip


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

He already told them he was coming alone.  They told him it was ok.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Thank you so Much Jodi!  I can't wait to see you when you start all the preps for your first bbing show.  At least you will have legs!
> I'm still waiting for mine. LOL  I'm still a lil concerned with the lose of muscle, what are your thoughts on it?  We didn't increase cardio which I was so glad about, because I know it aids in the loose.


Thanks.   My abs are like your legs.  Guess we all can't be exactly the way we wish.  

IMO at this stage of the game a little muscle lose is to be expected.  Have you thought about BCAA's?  I know they help me out when dieting and I didn't lose any muscle.  Then again, I didn't get as low as you need to go for BB.  I would look into some BCAA's.  I like ICE and I sip it during my workout.  Tastes good too


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

okay cool Jodie--just checking. Maybe if your married You HAVE to bring the spouse. LoL


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Jodi..I dropped the glutamine, didn't see much difference in using it and not using it.  At 4 weeks, I want to keep what I got.  I don't want to be the skinny chick.  Where do you get the ICE?  if you have a link so I can read up on it.  Jon's pretty much got me off any thing that has any form of fat or sugar in it. So my EFA's are low.  Gotta keep an eye on the skin and hair from now on for the next few weeks too.  If I notice much of a change there, I will add those back and he'll just have to kiss my rear.  I'm not gonna be a baldie!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 13, 2004)

Hey girl! 

You look like you hold onto muscle pretty well, I know some people lose it easier than others..


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Jodi..I dropped the glutamine, didn't see much difference in using it and not using it.  At 4 weeks, I want to keep what I got.  I don't want to be the skinny chick.  Where do you get the ICE?  if you have a link so I can read up on it.  Jon's pretty much got me off any thing that has any form of fat or sugar in it. So my EFA's are low.  Gotta keep an eye on the skin and hair from now on for the next few weeks too.  If I notice much of a change there, I will add those back and he'll just have to kiss my rear.  I'm not gonna be a baldie!


I don't bother with glutamine because there is plenty in the ICE.  There is no sugar, fat or carbs in the ice.  Its a very small scoop so don't let the price scare you.  That 2lb container lasts me over 2 months and I use 4 scoops per workout.  At your bodyfat level, now is the time when BCAA's would be best IMO!

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=415

You can use Vit E oil on your nails to help prevent splitting and cracking.  Not sure about the hair though but you have short hair like me so I'm sure it grows relatively fast.  Maybe extra conditioner or hot oil treatments


----------



## cajunFit (May 13, 2004)

Hey Jodie  

Your progress looks so good girl!    You are doing an amazing job!


Well we got home this morning, all seems to be doing well.  Chyna is still not receptive to the pups, she's like "What the hell are those things ?  "

Cant wait to see you again Saturday!


----------



## Jill (May 13, 2004)

Fab results darlin!!! The show is coming so quick, I bet you are sooooooooo excited!!

Keep it up!!! BTW, any pics of the suit you plan to wear?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, def fab results!!  I can't wait to see you on the 12th.  I think I might drive down that Friday night and then tag along with you guys on Saturday.   Do you know what the scheduling is going to be like?


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Tam let me know if you will come in on Friday. I will see if I can get the corp unit.  We have one at the property right next to us that is a one bedroom.  Maybe Tanya would be game too?

I'll have to look at my paperworkt o see what the schedule is.  Being that it isn't an NPC show, it won't be near as large and start as early.

Tanya!!!!!!!!  I'm glad you made it home ok!  I was worried about you guys in all this icky weather.  Poor Chyna, she'll adjust to them.  She's been threw alot this week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2004)

I'm definitely going to come down Friday night.   I"ll probably leave right after the boys' dad picks them up, or.....if I can get him to meet me, I'll just drop them off on my way out, they live right off of 45.  

That apt. would be great!!!   See if Tanya wants to join too, we can share


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Ok...they don't start pre judging until noon.  finals at 7pm.

Damn freak azz time for prejudging.  Hmm...gonna have to rethink am foods for that day.

I'll call and see if the corp is gonna be open that day.  I plan to be off work all day Friday.  Hate working a few days before.

Jillie....I only have my royal blue two piece right now.  I'm waiting on Bonnie to make me a green two piece.  I won't have that until a week or so before the show.  She called last weekend freaking out thinking I needed them this week.  I'm not sure what color green it will be, she knows me pretty well, so I asked her to just make one in a pretty green that she thought would look best on me.  I hate putting those suits on before hand because they are soooo tiny!  The royal one isn't stitched the best and I do not want to rip the stitching out trying to get the bottoms over my rear right now.  I do plan to wear my purple two piece for the evening show.  Maybe in two weeks I'll post one in the royal blue.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

I got the apartment!  11th, 12th and 13th.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

I WANNA GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2004)

OH, that's awesome Jodie, thanks.   That is a weird time for prejudging.....hmmmm!!!!

Man, this is going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

FUN?  Watching me be ms. piggy? 

I'm being serious....someone better bring the godiva choc cheesecake, so then we can head over to pizza hut for Craig.  LOL  And IHOP in the am.<~~for me to have a HUGE stack of pancakes!  Think they will have the all you can eat still?

Stacey....what time is the wedding?


I can't wait!!  I get to embares myself in front of all of ya'll!  Only cuz I still don't have a routine!   
Gotta work on that this weekend.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Jodi...Craig is gonna get some BCAA's this weekend for me to start taking.   Gonna give em a try.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

I don't know- I will check when I get home. However I know that I will be staying for it all.. they are having a dinner & dance afterwards. I'm too close to his family to just leave.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Dinner and Dance???   Hmm...so it is a late afternoon wedding.....say 3 or 4ish? maybe later???


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

yep! It's a good old country wedding!! I'm sure it starts around 4 3, 4 or 5! lol--not sure.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

You'll have to let us know...maybe you could still do both?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 13, 2004)

That would be really great Stacey if you could do both.  Maybe go to the wedding and dinner and then head out???  Well, I hope you work it out honey, I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

she needs to meet us Tam.  We may have to go kidnap her from her house.....I have the addie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

Well we got the rain today
It was nice
I love rain


----------



## mousie (May 13, 2004)

I cannot believe this journal is 41 pages long...my thread probably put it at 42!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

Mousie
Its because everyone loves Jodie

She is the best!


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

UGGGG STILLLLL RAINING HERE!!! I HATE THUNDER & LIGHTING... Me & My Doggie are soooooooooo Scared... I wish hubby wasn't working..

oh cool--yeah..Kidnap me!! I'm thinking that maybe I could go to the prejudging at noon that day... and then head out to the wedding. The wedding is in Cypress...is this the show that is in the woodlands??


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

The other two journals were just as long.  I think we like to post whore, which is ok by me.


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> UGGGG STILLLLL RAINING HERE!!! I HATE THUNDER & LIGHTING... Me & My Doggie are soooooooooo Scared... I wish hubby wasn't working..
> 
> oh cool--yeah..Kidnap me!! I'm thinking that maybe I could go to the prejudging at noon that day... and then head out to the wedding. The wedding is in Cypress...is this the show that is in the woodlands??


The one in June is in the Woodlands.  Could always hope back on the beltway back.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The other two journals were just as long.  I think we like to post whore, which is ok by me.



you wouldnt have said that (to me)
2 months ago....

btw i was kinda worried about tornado 
Its still under watch here
I hate tornados
and i hate lightning


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

Jodie thats what I'm thinking.. As long as I leave there by 3 or 4 I should be fine!!!  Just will miss the finals..but I want to meet all of you so bad. The wedding is at 5pm.  

Hows the weather on your side?? It is thundering and raining here so bad..I want Matt!


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Cat...I was playing with u when I said that about post whoring.  I don't mind if you do that here.  honest.

Eww...tornados!  don't like those things. too scary!  My greyhound hates lighting too!  She's been in the bathtub all day.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

In the bathtub? For real? Poor thing. My dog hates Thunder so bad.. he is following me everywhere I go!


----------



## JLB001 (May 13, 2004)

Stacey..it is raining and some lighting, haven't been outside to know how bad it is.

Yes...the bathtub.  She gets scared with loud noise.  The pic was taken before I went to the gym this evening.

Stacey...the prejudging should be done way before 4pm.  I would think.


----------



## Stacey (May 13, 2004)

oh my gosh how cute!!!!!!!!! She does look scared though!!!!! 

Yep--bad lightning here.. HATE IT!

thats great--looks like I will still get to go!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

Yeah Stacey...that's what you need to do babe!   See, we figured it out!!


Tam


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

I know girl! I know when I get there I will NOT want to leave you guys though..


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

My shoulder workout from lastnight:

Smith machine press
4x12,10,8,6@45,95,85,85
Front raises supersetted with upright rows
4x12,10,8,6@20,20,25,25     4x12,10,8,6@40,40,50,60
laterals
4x12,10,8,6@25
One arm db presses
3x10,8,6@20,35,35
Shrugs
12@180, 9@270, 4@270

Cardio...the normal stair stepper set on intervals at a level 7



AM cardio<~~~was today
15 mins on treadmill, walked 5 ran 5, walked 5; 15 mins on ellipitcal set on the glut setting at a level 4, 10 mins on the stationary bike.


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I know girl! I know when I get there I will NOT want to leave you guys though..


    We understand the wedding stuff, we'll let you go.  You'll HAVE to eat wedding cake there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2004)

Jodie, how's the routine coming along?   Got anything started yet?   I was actually listening to that song in my car going home yesterday and thinking about your routine.   I was actually dancing and posing in my car trying to help you come up with a routine or some of it at least!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

shit.   I gotta do that this weekend.  oh...potty mouth!

Meeting with Floyd Sunday so hopefully between him and Craig we can get this nailed down.  I'm running outta time!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Jodie, how's the routine coming along?   Got anything started yet?   I was actually listening to that song in my car going home yesterday and thinking about your routine.   I was actually dancing and posing in my car trying to help you come up with a routine or some of it at least!!!!



SHUT UP!!! I WAS DOING THE SAME thing at 5:15pm yesterday... OMG Freaky!!!!!!! I was looking for Jodie's cell number to call her when it was on.. I was just going to blast it in her ear when she answered  

I LOVE that song!! Jodie I was dancing in my living room last night trying to think of things for you.. what are you suppose to do??? For How long does the routine need to last?


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> We understand the wedding stuff, we'll let you go.  You'll HAVE to eat wedding cake there.



YEAHHHHHHHHH!!! Thank you soooo much. hahaha

Oh I will eat a litttttle bit of cake for ya.. only if there's chocolate


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

Tanya might be coming this way tonight!  Hubby, puppies and kiddos!  woohoo!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

You two are too funny!   I'll figure it out this weekend.  promise!


----------



## Stacey (May 14, 2004)

Ohh Coooool!! Is she going with you tomorrow morning?? 
I think I'm acutally working for the first time on a saturday--in a long time. Thats how busy we are. I usually take work home the weekends that Matt works. However I need this loan program. Uggggg.


----------



## DrChiro (May 14, 2004)

Jodie....my patient (sindy) called to tell me she is running late since traffic is bad....so just go ahead and go to the gym without me....I'll do a quick arm workout when I get home.


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## cajunFit (May 14, 2004)

Jodie we are probably leaving in about 30-45 min.  Steve went to fill up & get some goodies for the kids.

We made reservations at Studio 6.  You'll have to let me know where your gym is, I will probably want to go tonight since I havent gone in the last couple of days.

It will probably be around 9pm or so.  I will call you when we are close.


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

Drive careful!   The gym is on Westheimer, well, there are three of them on that street.  LOL  What are you gonna train?  It's arms for me today....I can go do cardio, then go back to train.  It's only a block away from where I live.


----------



## cajunFit (May 14, 2004)

That sounds good ......I'll work out with you if thats ok.  At this pt I need to do everything because I've missed so many days.

Still waiting on Steve, I think he's worse than a woman.......he takes forever!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

Good day!
How are you?

TGIF!


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

Cat!  The weather has finally cleared up!  I'm excited about that, should be a good weekend!


Tanya...just let me know.  I'll try to stay awake!  LOL


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

hmmm
Im beord


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

YOU need a gf. Cat.


----------



## JLB001 (May 14, 2004)

Tanya made it in alright.  We'll see her at 6:30 for cardio.   
Oh...I'm gonna get puppy pics tomorrow too!   Puppies are sooooooooooo cute!


Ok...arm workout for tonight.

NG skull crushers with z bar
4x12,10,8,6@40,50,50,60
bench dips supersetted with vbar presses
4x20                4x12,10,8,6@30,40,40,50
Alt. Incline db curls
4x12,8,8,6@15,25,25,25
Preacher curls
4x12,10,8@15,25,25 last set was dropset 4@30 drop to 15 for8
standing double bi cable curls
4x12,10,8,8@40,50,50,40

also did some ab work.  didn't do cardio, was late and we still had to go get food.


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

whatcha doin' this weekend?
I'll..be..here...working....


----------



## JLB001 (May 15, 2004)

Went to watch the Labrada show with Tanya and Craig.  Laid out at the pool, still have to go back to the gym for the 2nd set of cardio.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

cool!


----------



## JLB001 (May 15, 2004)

Tanya with Lee Labrada.  Ok...Tanya has got to do that show the end of this month!  She got alot of positive feedback, which I hope has helped boost her confidence in herself.  Myself, I think she should have brought her suits with her to this show and done a late entry.  She would have blown these girls away.  She tells me I am just being nice...yada yada yada...when I am being dead serious.


----------



## JLB001 (May 15, 2004)

The blonde in the light suit with the good posing would have been her main competition.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 15, 2004)

Hey Jodie 

I totally agree that Tanya could've done the show! 

That blonde is hot, look at all the other girls standing weird..sheesh


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

wow tanya is hot


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

Lee was always one of my favorite bb'ers.
He never one 1st, but always gave it his best. Kinda of an under dog thing...


----------



## atherjen (May 16, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Tanya looks INCREDIBLE!! she Def should do that show!!!!   

how has your weekend been Jodiebolognie?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 16, 2004)

Jodie is becoming busier by the day, damn those competitions taking time away from IM


----------



## Jill (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Jodie is becoming busier by the day, damn those competitions taking time away from IM


I know, I miss her too....


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

I'm sorry everyone.  Was a busy weekend.

Jen..Tanya does look great!  I think she finally seen that the girls that do figure are not as HUGE as they look on stage.  LOL  I just hope she has enough confidence in herself to do the show.  I seriously think she would walk away with it.  She would have this weekend without much effort.  Her hubbie and kiddos are 100% her doing the show coming up too.

I didn't get any puppy pics, but they are all so cute!  NOw Chyna...that bulldog, has this smooshed in face.  LOL  She was cute too.  And snoores!  LOUD

I did keep up with my cardio all weekend (including the 2 a days), along with the diet.  Craig and I did eat out lastnight, had grilled shrimp and steamed brocolli with red peppers.  It was yummy!  Had they put a whole bucket of shrimp in front of me, I would have kept eatting.

I'm down to 126 as of this am, only about 6 or 7 more to go.  My legs are FINALLY starting to move!  Its about friggen time!.  Worked on posing this am with Floyd and Craig.  Severla times I only heard wow from them both.  They are trying to decide which should be my favorite pose between front double bi, rear d.bi, or abs.  I'm like whatever you two think is what I'll use.  We weren't able to work on routine, the aerobic room was locked and noone knew the code to open the door.  Craig said he was gonna help me with that this week.  Gawd...what would I do without him.  I'd be so lost.  He's the best.


----------



## cajunFit (May 16, 2004)

Hey Jodie, 

Just got in ........finally.  Hey thanks for taking the pic with Lee, he's always been a favorite of mine.

I also have to Thank You & Craig for everything this weekend!!!  You two are incredibly wonderful.  Not often do you find true genuine people.  I am so happy we met.  You guys have helped me out so much I cannot thank you enough!!!!!

Your knowledge and support is very helpful to me and I greatly appreciate it all!!!!  Thanks for taking me to the show and to the gym.....I really needed the cardio ( IHOP).


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

LOL...I'll be a stinker for pm cardio...I'm having aspargus. (wish it was IHOP)  

Tanya, your more than welcome.  We enjoyed spending time with you guys too.  I just want for you to do so well in your first show, its not easy to know what to do without someone to show you how at times.  

If Steve needs more scooters, let us know!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

hey lady!
asparigus, eh? Drink mucho water!


Semi-worked out w/ Kristen this afternoon...had to make sure I looked 'good'...moved some good weight...gonna pay for ittomorrow...


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

I drank lots of water, bodyfat stuff isn't until Friday.  But that doesn't help with being stinky part.

What is a semi-workout?


----------



## cajunFit (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tanya with Lee Labrada.  Ok...Tanya has got to do that show the end of this month!  She got alot of positive feedback, which I hope has helped boost her confidence in herself.  Myself, I think she should have brought her suits with her to this show and done a late entry.  She would have blown these girls away.  She tells me I am just being nice...yada yada yada...when I am being dead serious.



Jodie......I'm Scared what can I tell you.  Especially right now since I have not been training as hard because of all I have going on.  I'm not gonna lie, you know I was nervous just watching the show.

The positive feedback was from your Friends  , but it did make me feel better.

and thanks, mycat, atherjen & greeky.

Did you work on your routine tonight?


----------



## cajunFit (May 16, 2004)

Jodie, Steve was trying to steer clear of you yesterday because he was STINKY.....he didnt want you to smell him LOL.


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

Umm...no, I stoned my suit instead.   Craig ordered a posing video for us from ebay, should have that by Wednesday.

Hey...my fingers hurt from squishing those rhinestones on!  If you order the flatbacks, get the larger prong tiffany settings, they hold the stones better in the thicker material.

Girl...least you only have to do quarter turns....I gotta be up there all by myself for over a minute pretending to do some kind of routine that is totally freaking me out. I'd feel better if they didn't make us do those things.


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Jodie, Steve was trying to steer clear of you yesterday because he was STINKY.....he didnt want you to smell him LOL.


Did he have asparagus?   Craig wants to know what is he watching on Sci-Fi?


----------



## cajunFit (May 16, 2004)

How is the suit coming along, post at pic so I can see how it looks.  Are you doing the light blue one?

Btw Drew took the paper with the website on it 

and Yes you are right, doing a routine is alot harder than doing quarter turns.

But you are going to do Awesome!!!!  You are looking soooo Good!


----------



## cajunFit (May 16, 2004)

Girl my Old Man is sleeping....he was watching Stargate earlier.

He really enjoyed talking to Craig.  He loved his stories.  He talked about him on the ride home.  Believe me, my hubby is ADD and not many people catch his attention....lol, he laughed about Juan.......I dont think we could leave Steve, Craig, & your son alone together........they would be throwing bouncy balls and racing scooters all day long ....


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

http://dreamtimecreations.com/

Those clear ones on your two piece are the clear 30ss flatbacks or the hotfix stones, not sure what the size of the smaller blue ones are.


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Girl my Old Man is sleeping....he was watching Stargate earlier.
> 
> He really enjoyed talking to Craig.  He loved his stories.  He talked about him on the ride home.  Believe me, my hubby is ADD and not many people catch his attention....lol, he laughed about Juan.......I dont think we could leave Steve, Craig, & your son alone together........they would be throwing bouncy balls and racing scooters all day long ....


I dunno...with my son, girls' would have to be involved or he would try talking them into a trip to the girlie bar.....


----------



## JLB001 (May 16, 2004)

we are off to bed!  night night peepers


----------



## cajunFit (May 16, 2004)

LOL....he might get kicked out again.

Thanks for the link just saved.


----------



## cajunFit (May 16, 2004)

Night Jodie!  

You and Craig have a good day tommorrow 

Time to feed the pups.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2004)

Ah, Jodie, I'm so glad your legs are coming girl  

I can't wait to see new pics....anything w/ the suit you studded?

Have a great day.  I'm so glad you guys had a great day and Tanya got a good idea of what is shown.   Tanya, your av looks great though!   Don't worry - I'll bet you do great!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Tam...I added stones to the front and back of my light blue one piece suit.  I'm still not sure if I like how the stones look, so I may end up pulling them all off and starting over.

I don't like taking pics in my suits until I am where I need to be.  I'm just funny that way.  I can see all the areas that need to be worked on more.  LOL  I'll see if Craig will take some in my pool swimsuit later tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Tanya.....if you don't want to do the 2nd one over there....you can always come do the Texas one with me.  But....I DO NOT WANT TO STAND NEXT TO YOU!   LOL  j/k It would be alot of fun to do one together.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Morning Jodie!! So How was the Lambrada Comp?? Did all the girls look awesome?  I was thinking about it all day saturday.

I'm so happy your legs are coming in!!  Yeah!!

Sounds like you and Tanya had a great weekend! Thats so neat that you guys get along so great, and so do your men!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Stacey...some of the girls looked good, but most didn't.  Lots of scared girls on stage for the first time and it really showed!

OMG...those two men would get in serious trouble if left alone.  Tanya is a sweetie!  Love her to death!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

Practice makes perfect.. I'd be so scared too!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

I can Only imagine how those girls felt--I would have been shaking up there!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 17, 2004)

haha, you can coordinate your shaking to a song.. 

"shake it like a polaroid picture"  or

"shake it like a salt shaker"


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

I love thats song Greeky!!!


----------



## cajunFit (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> 
> OMG...those two men would get in serious trouble if left alone.  Tanya is a sweetie!  Love her to death!



Jodie Love you too girl!   Yes those boys would get into some trouble  they are two of a kind.

Jodie looks soo spectacular!!!  Her legs her abs the whole package.  Her dedication is inspiring.   

Hmm that Texas show, is it a national qualifier?  I' m sure there will be alot more girls there than in good ole Louisiana.  Too much stress for me


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

It would be a big show Tanya, esp. in short.  Always draws the largest amount of girls, plus be a qualifer would be a total different group of girls.   Stress?  Nah....we'd have wine before going on stage.  We'd fall off the shoes!   Afterward....umm...we could have a pancake/french toast eatting contest.  

Stacey...I posted a pic one page back of the short class.  There were 15 of them.

Tanya...I talked to Andi, she said Brad was pissed that he didn't take 1st to the one guy.  Too much ego for his own good.  arrogant azz.  This is what I think of him.... 
His Mom said the samething about why he got 2nd.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cajunFit *_
> Jodie Love you too girl!   Yes those boys would get into some trouble  they are two of a kind.
> 
> Jodie looks soo spectacular!!!  Her legs her abs the whole package.  Her dedication is inspiring.
> ...


Umm..Tanya....Craig told me that we were both nuts and goofy!  That we both like each others arms etc....and that becuase we are both not happy with were they are, that we have issues.  I think he said mental issues.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

The stones I added, but they are crooked, so gotta rearrange them.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

Those stones look great on the suit!! 

Oh yea... I saw that Pic!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2004)

I like those stones Jodie.   I don't think they look crooked, but it's kinda hard to tell with the suit laying on something instead of on you.   They don't look that bad though.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

I know what your trying to do Tammy.  I'm on to you Missy!

LOL

I set the suit on the back of the couch.  I would have a bloated belly if I put it on right now.  Too much of those bagel thingies in the chex mix.  I picked out the brown bagel ones. And Aunt Flow.
 

i'm not sure if I like how they come down in the front.  May take them off and do something else.


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

ummm You won't have aunt flo for your comp now will you??? Since you said its about 4 weeks out...

STAY AWAY FROM CHEX MIX WOMAN!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

week after..which means bloat for the show! Always seems to come the day of or really close too the show.  I can plan a show toward the end of the month...her she comes!  plan for the middle of the month..damn thing still comes!  Its not fair. 

I know Stacey...........I tried.   I need to dump the whole container out, but they will just put more in it.  They are evil!


----------



## atherjen (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> The stones I added, but they are crooked, so gotta rearrange them.




SO SO pretty!!!   I love the color!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2004)

Why don't you try to do the triangle design right side up instead of upside down.

You know so that it goes like this

    /\
  /    \
/        \


instead of with the point at the bottom.     You can still come around the neck swoop as it is, just come down and then back up into the point......just an idea


----------



## Stacey (May 17, 2004)

That would be my luck to Jodie with the period!! Sowwwy honey!


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Why don't you try to do the triangle design right side up instead of upside down.
> 
> You know so that it goes like this
> ...


I'll look at it that way tonight if I get a chance.  I won't need it for 8 weeks, so plenty of time to jack with it.  LOL   I'm not using glue, so I just have to take the tweezers to the prongs to remove the stone and setting.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> That would be my luck to Jodie with the period!! Sowwwy honey!


It always happens.  I think I'm use to it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2004)

hey Jodie
hows it hanging?

Gaaaahhh yall type to much stuff for me to read, so...


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Cat..it was all girl stuff anyways.  LOL  Would have been boring to you.  LOL

I'm doing better at the moment.  Took a pain killer for these stupid azz cramps.  I think the other girls are starting to rub off in that dept.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

My chest workout.

flat bench press
4x12,10,8,6@65,95,115,135
flat flies
4x12,10,8,6@30,40,45,45
Cable crossovers
4x121,10,8,6@40,60,60,60
machine incline presses
3x10,8,6@70,100,100
Dips(more forward to hit chest)
2x10
Abs on decline bench
2x20 leg raises
2x20 crunchs

no cardio, tummy was cramping from the visitor, so tanned and talked to Tanya on the phone while doing that.  Went to the store afterward to get the money order for my entry fee.  Gotta mail that out tomorrow.  ummm...had turkey and salad with iceburg lettuce, spinach, cucumbers, shrooms, tomatoes and fat free zesty italian dressing for dinner.  Now I am feeling kinda fuzzy from the Vicodin, but no more cramps.  Will do 50 mins cardio to make up for not doing it tonight.


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2004)

Should I order this?  http://ultamaswimwear.com/images/crackedglass.jpg


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

I cant get over all your strength Jodie! especially for pre-comp!! when I was dieting mine went to the dumps!  
Im soooooo impressed!!   

hope the cramps are gone this morning! 

OH the suit is veryyyy cute!  I even like her neckalce!


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Cramps are gone, but I didn't get up for cardio.  I was still knocked out when the alarm was going off.  

Jen...I think it has to do with the diet staying pretty much the same, Jon hasn't really taken anything out of it in terms of carbs.


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I know what your trying to do Tammy.  I'm on to you Missy!
> 
> LOL



ROFLMAO !


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Should I order this?  http://ultamaswimwear.com/images/crackedglass.jpg



Hell yes ! I mean sure Jodie , thats an ok suit .


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 18, 2004)

Morning Jodie!!  Your journal looks great and I love that suit!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Should I order this?  http://ultamaswimwear.com/images/crackedglass.jpg




I love that suit....I think you should order it.  It would look so good on you!!


----------



## DrChiro (May 18, 2004)

I see you have honored the great william hung with your avatar....i was just reading a review of his new CD. Apparently he does a bunch of cover songs ranging from Ricky martin to Elton John....it got 4 stars and was said to be "the funiest and most inspiring thing I have listened to in years"

i may have to buy it.

william hung...change it to Bill Hung and it could be a porn star name.

so are you going to buy that suit baby?


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

You were asleep when I found it last night Craig.  Do you like it?  It's like $20.  cheap!  I had it in the shopping cart...almost hit the send...but decided to wait to see if you liked it.  Craig...get the cd!  we need a good laugh.

Hi Gary, Andrea, Tam!


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

William hung<~~banking on just being himself!   I love it!


----------



## DrChiro (May 18, 2004)

Is the swimsuit just to wear or is it for a show or a shoot?

for $20 i guess it doesn't matter...if you like it get it...I think you look good in anything.

so much for cardio this morning...unless you got up and did some after i left...but i doubt it...lol.

it's cool...we'll just hit it hard the rest of the week!


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Umm....did I look like was making any effort to get up for cardio?  That Vicadin had me spacey this morning still.

The swimsuit is just to wear for when we go on vacation.  

Gotta walk to work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2004)

You should get the suit Jodie.....it's really pretty


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

I'll order it when I get back to work.  When I left, the fire dept. had the power off.  LOL   It's been an eventful morning at the office.  I heard this loud pop several times, the lights flickered.  Noone else noticed it but me, so I started walking around toward the pool room equipement.  It smelled like burnt wires, etc.  The breaker box had blown and was still smoking.  Fire Dept. came once again (they were out less than a month ago due to resident catching her kitchen on fire.)  They turned the power off on us until our electrician could repiar the breaker box.  Soooooo...hopefully when I go back from lunch we will have power.


----------



## Stacey (May 18, 2004)

Jodiegirl~~ How are the cramps???

I LOVE That swimsuit you posted on the page before this! Cute Cute!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

That swimsuit is so hot! You should def get it!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Cramps are gone.  I think I am back to normal.  Hmm...what's normal?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

hey jodie, whats up


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Notta Cat.  Just sitting here for the moment.


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Back workout

DB pullovers
4x12,10,8,6@40,40,45,45
Assisted Chins
3x15.  used whatever the 8 is on the machine
RG Serated rows
4x12,10,8,6@70,80,90,90
HS Pulldowns
3x10,8,6@45,70,80
Hyper Ext.
3x20@10,25,35

Cardio...15 mins on treadmill (shins started hurting after running) 20 mins on stepper on intervals at a level 8.
Dinner was turkey steak things with salad and 4 sf popsicles.  (yes, I know I have an addiction to popsicles and polar ice gum.  )   I will not take any pain meds tonight, so I will be getting up for the cardio.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

yea, its late i need to go shower and hit the hay
ttyl


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

have a good night!


----------



## JLB001 (May 18, 2004)

Damn it!   why do they have to have fast food commericals on tv when I can't have any????  It's not fair.  Azzholes, swear they are out to get me with those damn commericals.  Pizza ones, hamburgers, KFC's new grilled chicken, you name it, they show it.  They have me really wanting to try that new chicken pizza from Pizza Hut...has anyone had it yet???  is it good?  Oh...what would be better would be those Domino's Cinnamon Dots or Cinnamon grands!!!!.  mmmmmmmmmmmm 

Tanya sent home with me two cans of those whole wheat grand biscuits.  Steve bought them for him and the kiddos, but they didn't have a stove in the hotel.  Those would be sooooo yummy dripping with butter.  I'd eat the whole can.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

On a lighter note --  how is the routine coming along Jodie?


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2004)

*CONGRATS ON THE MODERATOR!!*


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Cramps are gone.  I think I am back to normal.  Hmm...what's normal?


Oh girl--I have no clue what NORMAL is anymore. On a NORMAL/Good Day I just have Mild cramps. Thats my normal

CONGRATS ON THE MODERATOR!! OW WOW!!! YOU WILL MAKE AN AWESOME ONE!!!!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

Congrats on being a moderator hon!

Stay away from the TV! IM is a junk-free zone!


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> On a lighter note --  how is the routine coming along Jodie?


Routine? I believe the routine tape should be here today.  I hope.


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

Thanks you girlies!  I'm gonna try to be a good one. 

Greekie...your gonna love this one!  Tanya sent home with me 2 packages of those Grand Wheat Biscuits....I had to bring them here to work today because Craig kept eyeballing them in the frig.  He said he almost baked them yesterday and he never touches the oven (not sure he knows where the knob is to turn it on).  So...now I sit here smelling those biscuits and can't have any.  

We did cardio this am!  20 mins on recumbent bike, then 20 on the treadmill.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

LoL, poor Jodi! Stay strong because otherwise those biscuits will attach themselves to your legs! 

NO BAKING!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> *CONGRATS ON THE MODERATOR!!*




 DITTO HONEY....CONGRATS


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

I already baked them, everyone else here is having them.  I'm making them plump.  I'm not gonna have any.  No more cheat meals allowed.


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> DITTO HONEY....CONGRATS




Thank you Tammy!  Tamtam the trip queen!  hehe


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

NO Kidding--Tam is a trip Queeeeeeeen!!!

ohhhhhhh I love the way biscuits smellllll!! You Poor thing!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

Jodie, have you seen that commercial (I think it's for nutri grain bars) where those people are in that conference room and they've all got donuts wrapped around their waste?   That's what you can think about w/ those biscuits -- you can imagine you're a pig in a blanket...uh biscuit.  

I am the trip queen huh???  OH MAN....ONLY FOUR MORE DAYS AND THEN WE LEAVE ON SUNDAY!!


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

LoL~~ I have seen that commercial~~ Good Thinking Tam


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

I meant Jodie


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Jodie, have you seen that commercial (I think it's for nutri grain bars) where those people are in that conference room and they've all got donuts wrapped around their waste?   That's what you can think about w/ those biscuits -- you can imagine you're a pig in a blanket...uh biscuit.
> 
> I am the trip queen huh???  OH MAN....ONLY FOUR MORE DAYS AND THEN WE LEAVE ON SUNDAY!!


bahhaaahahaha....I think of those donuts when I don't diet and have stopped at Krispy Kremes for 9 for me and eat them all in the four blocks back to work ! Needless to say, those damn donuts are the reason my butt got so LARGE!  


You are mean!  Going on trips without us!  No love.


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> NO Kidding--Tam is a trip Queeeeeeeen!!!
> 
> ohhhhhhh I love the way biscuits smellllll!! You Poor thing!


They looked pretty good too!  But the oven here has a habit of liking to burn the bottoms of rolls, etc.  I think its the baking sheet we have here.


----------



## Stacey (May 19, 2004)

YEP--No Love Tam

JODIE-Are you serious? 9 Krispy Kremes for just you? That FAST?

How's your day going over on the other side of the beltway??


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

No kidding Stacey...I can inhale those things. I try to limit them to 6.  LOL   Actually haven't had them in so long now, think I might like Shipley's better.  Not as greasy.  And they have those cinnamon buns and twists there.

Tam.....The video arrived!  so we'll have something soon.  I think.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

Great Jodie....what kind of video is it anyway?


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

porn.  posing!


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

Seriously...Craig ordered it on ebay.  Not really sure.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 19, 2004)

hmmmm, I'm interested to hear what you think of it.....

porn. posing!  Huh??   Please don't get the remote all nasty


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

I love biscuits

its so hard to resitst biscuits and jelly for me 


Porn? Posing?
Put me on the Ordering list!! 


Moderator huh?
Well, i hope that doesnt mean your gonna delete all uv my annoying posts


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

hiya jodie!
Got a little card form you today!

THANKS! It put a smile on an otherwise less then great day!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

Hey cat!
So..who's the pussy in your avi?

Sorry...too easy to resist...lemme guess...I wasn't the firs tto come up with that bit of witticism?


----------



## JLB001 (May 19, 2004)

Umm...You said PUSSY!   Potty mouth.  LOL


I'll be away all day tomorrow, stuck in a class at corp. office all day.  Already packed all my food for the day!  Plan on getting up with Craig at 5 or so for cardio.  I'll post tonight's leg workout tomorrow after we do arms or shoulders.  Tonight was crazy, had to go to the food store again.  Walmart had no turkey so had to go to HEB for that (Ican only stomach so much fish in one day).  Didn't get in til 9pm.


----------



## cajunFit (May 19, 2004)

Congratulations Jodie on your Moderator Status  

Finally my phone lines are working girl.  

Hey thanks for all the info! 

To make matters worse for me, I got a call from my aunt in West Virginia,  I dont know how much longer my grandma has.......guess I'm gonna play this comp by ear.

Your suit looks good girl.....I need to order me some stones too.

Have a good day tommorrow.......Tell Craig we said Hello


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

I may have some extra, how many do you need?  I have the clear ones.  


Gotta run or I won't make it down tot he corporate office.  I hate class!  ick


Did cardio at 5:30am, that was weird.  30 mins of walk, lunge, run on the treadmill.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

Hey Jodie...are you still in class girl?

I wondered what you thought of that video??


----------



## Stacey (May 20, 2004)

Cajunfit---sorrry to hear that about your Grandmother--You are in my prayers!

Jodie--have fun in that meeting!


----------



## DrChiro (May 20, 2004)

Tammy...I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother...you know if you need anything we are here for you.

Tell everyone I said hello back...lol

Jodie is STILL in her meeting...she is in there all damn day till about 5:30...I think it was on conflict resolution (at work)...but maybe she can pick up some pointers on conflict resolution in the home too...lol.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

Not me Craig, it's Tanya's grams....

Thanks though hon....


----------



## DrChiro (May 20, 2004)

shit...see what happens when you wake up at 5 to do cardio...you start mixing up names!

she knows i was talking to her!

(i think i'll stick to using screen names from now on)


----------



## DrChiro (May 20, 2004)

did your son ever listen to that CD i made him?...i was curious to know what he thought....or if he liked it at all...lol.

(if he didnt I'll feel old...and out of the loop...lol)


----------



## cajunFit (May 20, 2004)

Craig, Drew loved the CD, he couldnt believe you burned it for him.  He was soooo excited!  Thanks a bunch.  You put a big smile on that boys face.

Stacey thank you for your prayers, she's been in so much pain for the last 2 yrs.  I know if God calls her home she will be ready, and my grandpa will be waiting for her.  I'm just trying to prepare myself, its really hard.

Craig thank you also.  Jodie called this morning, she's soo supportive of me.  I am going to try to go ahead and do this show, depending on how I do maybe I'll do the New Orleans one too.  I'm trying to keep my head right and focused.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Hi Jodie! 

Sorry about your gramma cajun, I hope everything works out


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

Hey jodie whats up?

Burner- Its just a cat pic i found on internet
but he looks almost exactly like my cat Clovis


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

I finally made it out of class today!  It sucked!  They hate me in class,  they had toosie rolls!!!  AUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  They junped in my mouth! I ate them, kept thinking to myself, "why the hell are you eatting these.  They are not suppose to be eatting by you"  Oh well.  Tomorrow will tell, it's bodyfat day.  Have my fingers crossed to be in the low 9's.

I never did type in the leg workout from yesterday, so that will be here along with arms from today.  


Leg curls supersetted w/ leg ext
4x15@40             3x15,50,60,70 one set one leg at 30
Leg presses with feet low and narrow
4x20@180,180,260,260
SLDL
3x20@85
leg up lunges
2x15
Pilate squates
2x30@60 with in and outs 2x30



Arms
HS Preacher curls
4x12,10,8,6@35,40,45,50 also 2 nagatives at 50
hammer curls
4x12,10,8,6@20,25,25,30
One arm cable curls
3x10,8,6@30,40,40
One arm cable press downs
4x12,10,8,6@40,50,50,50
Kickbacks
3x15@20
Rope down and outs
3x15@60,70,80(10)
Dips body weight
2x20

cardio was 35 ins on intervals at a 7 on stepper.  AM was 30 on the treadmill with walk, lunge, run intervals.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

Jodie , Jodie , Jodie  I don't think a couple of tootsie rolls is going to ruin all your hard work !  I'm anxiuos to see your results ! You are doing so good !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

Love your new av, G


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> They junped in my mouth!




See........all these foods jumping into our mouths....damn the tootsie rolls....damn the brownie.

brownie???  who said anything about brownies??


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

YOU had BROWNIES?????  shameeeeeeeeeeee on you!  You didn't share with us.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Hey jodie whats up?


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

Ok...here is are the requested pics.  I don't like how this suit fits me right now, I'm waiting on the one from Bonnie to arrive.  Excuse the goofy faces, it has been a long day, have been up since 5am.  I'm still holding a TON of water and my tummy has been on bloat all day.  Tomorrow is 3 weeks.  This morning I was weighing 126.


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_


Notta...working on Craig's pics before going to bed.


----------



## cajunFit (May 20, 2004)

You go girl!!!!  You look awesome!


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

Thank you Tanya!  To me I still look like pooh.  Legs too heavy and not where I want them, but gotta work with what I have. We are starting to see some seperation in them, the pics don't really show the details too much.  I did measurements the otherday but don't know where I put them. I'll do them over the weekend sometime.  Those damn chuncky thighs were down a lil over 3 inches, waist 3, chest 2, calf 1.  

How are the babies???


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

yikes!
look at those lats!
hubba hubba!


you are gonna do so awesome!


----------



## JLB001 (May 20, 2004)

Thank you Burner.  Just depends on who shows up besides me.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

no worries! you look great! You will do wonderful, With all the time and effort (with the exception of the occasional tootsie roll popping into your mouth..)
you wil be hard to beat!


----------



## atherjen (May 21, 2004)

POOH???????   I DONT THINK SO!!! 

you look G-R-E-A-T!!!  
everythings coming right along perfecto!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking about closing out this journal and doing a new one since we are sitting 3 weeks out now.  This morning went good!  Down to 9.4%, all in the friggin legs!!!!  With a body weight of 126, LBM at 114.  I'll post the measurements shortly in a new journal, this one has hit almost 50 pages again.  LOL


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2004)

3 weeks away....good luck!!

9.4% BF for a women is insane!!!  I bet you look awsome!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

P-Funk, it's coming along.  I just want my legs!  (It's a girl thing, men will never understand this one.)

I'm excited about the 3 weeks, can't wait to see the changes that come along with it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2004)

Daaaammmn Gina...... You look SSSMMOOOKIN!! 

I love that suit too!!!

Oh, I can't wait


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## DrChiro (May 21, 2004)

hey Gina...how is work going?


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

smartass.   I'm sure Gina is having a good day, her show should be tomorrow and at least she gets good stuff tomorrow!


----------



## JLB001 (May 21, 2004)

I'm closing this journal.  hehe...see the new one.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31872


----------

